# Zum perfekten Bräu



## Deck5 (17. Oktober 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Da sich das RP hier zu nichts mehr entwickelt hat versuche ich es einfach nochmal, diesmal hoffentlich mit mehr Erfolg. Bitte lest euch die Regeln durch, bevor ihr anfangt![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Jeder sagt kurz, wie er aussieht, welche Rasse er spielt und seinen Namen und los gehts. Charakterwechsel sind erlaubt, aber bitte haltet es übersichtlich, Tabus sind: Smielys aller art, von [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] bis ^^, Abkürzungen wie Lol oder Rofl, sich als übermächtig dazustellen (Drache , der in Menschenform gefangen ist ja, Todesschwinge in Menschenform, jederzeit dazu fähig, zum Drache zu werden nein!), anderen vorzuschreiben,wie sie zu reagieren haben( z.b. * haut XY eine rein, worauf sich eine Handfeste Schlägerei entwickelt* ebenso ist es nicht möglich, Waffen oder Rüstungen von anderen einfach so zu zerstören!). XY hatte auch Magie, Druidentum oder ähnliches benutzen können. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ihr bestimmt, über was geredet wird. Wie in einem Gasthaus eben. Außerdem müsst ihr nicht immer ein Abenteurer oder Held sein, ihr könnt genau so gut Bauer, Händler, Dieb, Hure, Maid vom Ebenholzsee, Razunzel, Verrückter ,Verbannter... sein. Eurer Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, Hauptsache ihr seid nicht zu mächtig. ( NEIN, ihr seid NICHT Illidan, Kil'jaeden, Todesschwinge oder der Boss von Dalaran)[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Titel wie Erzmagier XY oder YX der Schweigsame sind erlaubt, aber wie gesagt, bitte nicht allzu arg übertreiben. Das "Gasthaus" ist neutral, und sagen wir, dass Horde und Allianz miteinander reden können.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wer Lust hat,Wirt oder Schankmaid oder Spielmann zu sein,ist herzlich eingeladen, dies zu tun.[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Noch was: Das ist ein Gasthaus! Besauft euch, lallt, stimmt ein Sauflied an! Damit aber die anderen auch wissen, wovon ihr singt, macht einen Link in den Dialog,in etwa so: *[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]leert noch einen Krug, Kichert leicht angesoffen und stimmt ein Sauflied an* Daaa wollen wir nicht zaghaft sein, bring noch ein volles Glas. Heda, Wirt, vom besten Wein dort aus dem größten Fass...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Der nächste kanns sich ja anhören und aus dem Text zitieren, um zu zeigen, dass er mit singt oder es zeigen.(* klatscht im Takt mit und singt begeistert den Refrain mit*). [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hmm... sonst noch was... Ach ja:[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wenn ihr euch entschieden habt, was ihr dastellen wollt, fragt euch, ob ihr in Stande, das dazustellen. Ein zwergischer Schürfer wird wohl kaum sagen: &#8222; Edle XYZ, dürfte ich um diesen Tanz bitten? Ich wäre hocherfreut, wenn ihr ihn mir schenken würdet!" So redet vielleicht ein Paladin. Natürlich können Zwerge höflich sein, aber dann schon eher: &#8222; Schöne Dame, würdet ihr vielleicht mit mir tanzen? Das würde mich sehr freuen!"[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Außerdem bitte ich euch, ein wenig Wissen über das WoW-Universum mitzubringen. Ihr müsst nicht wissen wer die dritte Halbschwester eines Schwagers des Generals der vierten Legion, der im Kampf gegen die Orcs gefallen ist, war, aber ein bisschen Grundwissen sollte vorhanden sein. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bei Klassen und Rassen, die man ingame (noch) nicht spielen kann, fragt bitte vorher nach. Wenn ihr unbedingt, einen Satyr oder ähnliches spielen wollt, solltet ihr aber schonmal damit rechnen, dass man euch nicht sehr freundlich begegnet.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zur Information diesen Text habe ich von lethior übernommen, welche er von Soladra hat. Ich habe die Regeln NICHT selbst geschrieben[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zudem: Vergesst nicht das ihr in Pandaria seit wenn zuviele Negative Gefühle( Zorn, Hass, Angst,Verzweiflung,Zweifel usw.) auftauchen kann es sein das ein paar Sha abkömmlinge aus dem nichts auftauchen. Also versucht es nicht mit dem Hass zu übertreiben. Außerdem greifen in der Nähe auch gerne mal Mogu an. Aber das kann und wird der Goldenen Lotus alleine Rgeln , man darf natürlich helfen wenn man möchte.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Auch ist ab und zu ein donnern zu hören. Wenn die Taverne 2000 non push(spam) schafft erfahrt ihr was es damit auf sich hat.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
Ach und noch etwas wir sind euch nicht sauer wenn ihr ein paar Fehler in Sachen RP macht ! 
 Jeder fängt einmal im RP an so auch ich und ich bin auch kein RP Profi.
Daher traut euch ruhig!





[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wenn alles klar ist fang ich dann mal an.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]NAmealen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rasse:Mensch[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Geschlecht:weiblich[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Klasse:?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vergangenheit:?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]Aussehen:[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Man kann nur eine recht große gestallt dennoch zierlich sehen da alles von einem Goldenen Plattenpanzer bedeckt ist selbst der Kopf und man kann weder ihr Gesicht noch was anderes außer ihren Plattenpanzer und ihr goldenen Schild und Schwert erkennen(vergoldet eigentlich Titanstahl)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Dalen geht in das nach Panderischer Art gebaute Wirtshaus*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]D: Wirt könnt ihr mir ein Vier Winde Soju und ein Pfanenn Gericht nach vier Winde art zubereiten?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Dalen setzt sich auf eine Bank an einem Tisch in der Nähe des Eingangs*[/font]


----------



## Marctoad (17. Oktober 2012)

Name: Marctoad
Rasse:Gnom
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse:Schurke(Meuchel, falls wichtig)
Vergangenheit: Geburt vor dem Fall des Lichkönigs

*Setzt sich eine Bank neben Dalen*
M: Wenn ihr der jungen Dame ihr Gut gebracht habt, gebt mit bitte einen Teller eurer besten saftickleckeren Karotten
*Blickt flüchtig zu Dalan rüber und dann wieder auf den Tisch*


----------



## Deck5 (17. Oktober 2012)

*bekommt das essen von dem Pandarischen Wirt und wird über den Blick von dem Gnom aufgekläred*
D: Vielen dank. 
*Nimmt sich das Besteck und isst einen teil von dem Pfannengericht*
D: Hallo ..ähm könntet ihr mir bitte euren Namen sagen damit ich euch entsprechend ansprechen kann Herr Gnom?


----------



## Theopa (18. Oktober 2012)

Name: Thraem
Rasse: Zwerg
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Jäger

*stößt die Tür mit dem Kolben seiner Flinte auf und setzt sich ohne sich einmal umzusehen an den Tresen*
T: Bier...
*wirft dem ihm folgenden Schneeleoparden etwas zu Fressen aus seiner Tasche zu*
T: Danke Meister.
*nimmt den Krug in beide Hände und trinkt in raschen Zügen*


----------



## Marctoad (18. Oktober 2012)

*blickt auf den Schneeleoparden*
M: Warum wollt ihr...
*lenkt den Blick auf Dalen*
M:... meinen Namen wissen? Ich habe nichts gegen euch, aber woher weiss ich, dass ihr kein Kopfgeldjäger seid?"
*Sieht den Wirt an*
M: Und ihr hinter dem Tresen. Gibt es ein Problem, oder wird das Essen nach Größe eurer Kunden verteilt?
*verzieht keine Miene*


----------



## Theopa (18. Oktober 2012)

*trinkt den Rest seines Bieres aus und lässt einen lauten Rülpser erklingen*

*dreht sich kurz zu den Tischen um, blickt dann aber wieder gedankenverloren auf seinen Krug*


----------



## Marctoad (18. Oktober 2012)

*blickt zum Zwerg*
M:Woran denkt ihr, Flintenführer?


----------



## Theopa (18. Oktober 2012)

*blickt weiter in Richtung des Tresens*
T: Ach... 
*hält einen Moment inne*
T: An nichts wogegen Bier nicht helfen würde.


----------



## Marctoad (18. Oktober 2012)

M:Gut.
*Schaut auf die übrigen Fleischreste auf den Boden*
Mehaltet euer ja bei euch. Meine Dolche wollen nicht mehr Blut als nötig tragen müssen.
*blickt hinter den Tresen und denkt sich:" Es sind doch nur Karotten. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum die Kochkunst der Pandaren gelobt wird". lächelt leicht*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*Dalen lächelt kurz*
D: Mhh Woher ihr wisst das ich kein Kopfgeldjäger bin? Habt ihr je eine Kopfgeldjagende Paladina Gesehen?
Zudem habe ich eine Frage .Wart ihr je in Pandaria?
*an den Zwerg gewant*
Mhh eine normaler weise schlechte einstellung aber hier in Pandaria ist sie vielleicht doch besser als man denkt.
*wieder an den Gnom gerichtet*
Ihr habt also Angst vor Kopfgeldjägern? Nun gut einem Dolchträger wie euch verüble ich diese Vorsicht nicht.
Zudem bin ich in einem Orden integriert der sich dafür einsetzt das Böse dieser Welt zu verbannen.
Also ist es dann doch sehr unwahrscheinlich das ich eine Kopfgeldjägerin bin .
*lächelt den Gnom an* und trinkt einen schluck ihres soju´s*


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

Name: Forccas
Rasse: Mensch (sehr alt)
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Noch unbekannt

*Forccas kommt langsam die knarzende Treppe herunter, die zu den Schlafgemächern führt und setzt sich in eine ruhige Ecke der Stube.*

F: Herr Wirt! Das übliche bitte.

*Der Wirt eilt zu ihm stellt einen Krug Honigwein auf den Tisch und geht wieder an die Arbeit*

F *murmelt vor sich her*: Heute ist aber mehr los als sonst.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*dreht sich zu dem älteren Menschen*
Seid gegrüßt.
Sagt wieso sind hier heute mehr Besucher als sonst?
Kommen hier weniger Wächter des Goldenen Lotus vorbei, um sich von dem Kampf gegen die Mogu auszuruhen als ich dachte?
Oder meint ihr etwas anderes?


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

*dreht sich verwundert zu Dalen*
F: Naja normalerweise kommen hier einige Pandaren lang aber selten Leute wie uns. Wisst ihr ich wohne hier schon länger als ihr überhaupt auf diesem Kotinet seid.
*Forccas nippt an seinem Honigwein*
F *an den Wirt*: Mal wieder ein gutes Tröpfchen


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt kurz*
Mhh wie lange seid Ihr denn schon auf diesem Kontinent ich bin mit als erste hier gewesen kurz nach der Entdeckung der Armee von Sturmwind, bin ich im Auftrag meines Ordens hierhin gekommen.
Nach einiger Zeit sind dann auch andere  meines Ordens hierhin gereist und wir haben in zwischen schon ein Ordenshaus hier im Tal in der Nähe der beiden Schreine.
Aber ich schweife ab, wie lange und vor allendingen  wie seit ihr hier hin gekommen?


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

*Versinkt in einen langen Monolog*
Naja ich bin eine Art Magier. Eines Tages sprach ich einen mächtigen Zauber um mir eine ... mh nennen wir es kleine Hilfe, zu holen. Dummerweise hab ich nich gemerkt, das ich das Pergament auf dem ich den Spruch notiert hatte falschherum hielt. Dies bewirkte die umgekehrte Wikung des Zaubers und ich landetet in dem Gebiet das ihr jetzt schreckensöde nennt. Damals studierte ich mit großen Magiern in Dalaran. Es gab da so einen kleinen aufmüpfigen Lehrling ... wie hieß er noch gleich ... Kel irgendwas war sein Name.
Aber egal ich schweife ab. Ihr sagtet ihr begleitet die Armeen Sturmwinds, heißt es das aus dem kleinen Llane etwas geworden ist?
*Der Wirt kommt und bringt ihm einen Teller frische Gebratene Jadelungenfisch*


----------



## Marctoad (18. Oktober 2012)

*Bekommt seine saftigleckeren Karotten und richtet sich zu Dalen*
Da habt ihr wahrscheinlich Recht, aber ich habe schon viele Auftragskiller gesehen, die man nicht sofort als solche auf dem ersten Blick entlarven kann. Also entschuldigt. Wenn ihr dem alten Mann geantwortet habt, erzähle ich euch eine kleine Geschichte.
*Fängt an seine Karotten zu essen*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

Das war zugegebener massen unerwartet!
Ihr werdet ziemlich viel Geschichte aufholen müssen es ist soviel in letzter Zeit passiert.
Die Horde und Allianz und Führung von Thrall und den Anderen Drachenaspekten, Alexstrazsa, Ysera, Nozdormu, und Kelecgos der Nachfolger MAlygo´s haben wir, irgendwie Todesschwinge besiegt.
Aber ich bin nicht der richtige Mensch  um euch das zu erklären. 
Geht nach Dalaran und lasst euch von den Magiern da alles erklären.
*isst und trinkt auf*
Mhh vorzüglich das Pfannengericht wenn auch etwas scharf für meinen Geschmack.
Das soju war auch sehr gut.
*Der wirt kommt und räumt Dalen´s Tisch ab und streicht gleichzeitig die Bezahlung ein*
Könnten sie mir bitte Mondbeerensaft bringen wenn sie soetwas hier haben?
*An den Gnom gwandt*
Nun dann erzählt mir mal die Geschichte


----------



## Theopa (18. Oktober 2012)

*lauscht dem Gespräch zwischen der Paladina und dem alten Mann*

*stutzt als er den Namen Llane hört und blickt den Mann mit unergründlichem Blick an*

T: DU kanntest Llane?


----------



## Marctoad (18. Oktober 2012)

*Blickt Dalen in die Augen*
Ich gehöre SI:7 und wurde von Meister Mathias Shaw persöhnlich ausgebildet. In einer stürmischen Herbstnacht musste er einen Auftrag erfüllen, der zur Sicherheit Sturmwinds diente. Es heiß, dass die Defias-Bruderschaft direkt nach dem Angriff von Todesschwinge, ein geheimnes Lager in Sturmwind erbaut hatte. Ich denke doch ihr kennt den Kerker, denn dort war ihr Versteck. Einige der Gefangen waren frühere Opfer der Defias, wobei es um Geldangelegenheiten oder soetwas ging. Diese wurden von den Defias gezwungen, dafür zu sorgen, dass sie in den Kerker eingesperrt werden. Nunja, eines Nachts, wollten die Defias sich in einem Kerker, ganz hinten im Gang, bei einem Komplizen verstecken. Ich weiss, das klingt unglaubbar, aber die hatten hinter der Zellenwand einen Hohlraum, in dem sie sich versteckten, sodass kein Wärter sie bemerken hätte können.
*Legt eine kurze Atempause ein*
Mein Meister und ich, haben uns jedoch vorher in diesem Hohlraum versteckt. Als sie reinkamen, versteckten wir uns. Sie ließen die Geheimtür in der Wand noch kurz offen, um den Gefangen zu drohen, dass wenn er was falschmache, dieser getötet werde. Diese Chance nutzten wir um Rauchbomben zu zünden und 15 Defias, darunter 4 Elitekämpfer, bewusstlos zu schlagen. Tot hätten sie uns nichts genützt, weil vermutet wurde, dass sie etwas mit Todesschwinge zu tun hatten. Weiter darf ich euch leider nichts verraten. Aber, wenn ihr einen Beweis braucht...
*Zieht sein Insigne der SI:7 raus und zeigt es Dalen*
... dies habe ich dadurch bekommen. Wenn ihr euch ein wenig mit der SI:7 auskennt, seht ihr, dass dies kein normales Insigne ist, sondern, dass es noch mit Eisen umrandet wurde. Ich bekam es, weil ich in diesem Auftrag keine Fehler gemacht habe. Zur Zeit bin ich immer noch bei der SI:7, entweder für schwierige Aufträge in Pandaria oder um die Neuen auszubilden.
*Steckt das Insigne weg*
Also auch so etwas wie ein Orden gegen das Böse.
*zwinkert Dalen an*


----------



## minosha (18. Oktober 2012)

Name: Scroptir
Rasse: Orc
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Hexenmeister

Mit einem leisen quietschen öffnet sich die Tavernen-Tür. Dumpf klopfen die Stoffschuhe, des Orc der gerade eintritt, auf dem Boden. Sein müder, ausgelaugter Blick wandert über die Gesichter der, sich unterhaltenden, Gäste. Mit einem tiefen Seufzer läuft er zum Tresen.

Milch. *Murmelt Scroptir*

Als er den Blick des Gastwirts bemerkt fügt er knapp ein

bitte. 

hinzu.
*Der Gastwirt schiebt einen Krug mit der weissen Flüssigkeit zu Scroptir*

Langsamen Schrittes läuft Scroptir zum Kamin und nimmt Platz.

Tankaath!

Durch die Tür huscht ein Leerwandler der sich sofort zu Scroptir gesellt.

Das Feuer des Kamins lässt den Blauen Schemen leicht violett schimmern.


----------



## lilading (18. Oktober 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Name: Worto[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rasse: Taure[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Geschlecht: Männlich[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Klasse: Krieger[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*betritt das Gasthaus mit leerem Blick, gesenkter, blutverschmierter Klinge und verbeultem Schild*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*murmelt zum Wirt* Wasser...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*wischt sich über das Gesicht, trinkt aus und schaut sich fragend um*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*sieht Scroptir und läuft zu ihm*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wenigstens ein Verbündeter in diesem Gasthaus.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*gesellt sich zu Scroptir und legt die Klinge und das Schild beiseite*[/font]


----------



## minosha (18. Oktober 2012)

*schauts zuerst den Tauren, danach dessen Klinge an*

Hmm...

*Nickt dem Tauren grüssend zu*


----------



## lilading (18. Oktober 2012)

*bemerkt den Blick auf seine Klinge*

*murmelt Scroptir zu* Mogu...Spähertrupp...Man sollte zu dieser Zeit nicht alleine durch die Wildnis ziehen


----------



## minosha (18. Oktober 2012)

*seufzt*

Tod, Unterwerfung, Zerstörung... überall... wo führt das nur hin...?


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt kurz dann an den Gnom gewandt*
Ach so die Aktion mit den Defias.. ja mein Freund hat der auch in meinem Orden ist und sogar Anführer ist hat mich darüber informiert ... Aber bevor du was sagst wie alle haben einen Code deer verschwiegenheit wir reden normaler weise über nichts aus dem Orden.
Dir kann ich dies erzählen weil du anscheinend der jenige warst der da mitgemischt hat.
*an den Orc und den Tauren gwandt *
Wir sind hier alle Verbündete da wir gegen die Mogu zusammen stehen müssen!
Im Tal der ewigen blüten hält der Goldenen Lotus Wache hier dürfen wir uns nicht bekämpfen außerdem haben wir immoment Das Sha der Angst als Feind....


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

*Forccas wacht aus seinem Schlaf auf und schaut zu Dalen*

Entschuldigt. In meinem Alter ist es schwer sich gegen den Schlaf zu wehren.

*Schaut verwirrt zu Scroptir* 
So unachtsam ist man also heutzutage. Damals zu meiner Zeit konnte man nichtmal eine Handbewegung machen da wurde schon gefürchtet man sei mit Dämonen im Bunde.

*Blickt zum Wirt*
Könnten sie mir das nochmal aufwärmen?


----------



## minosha (18. Oktober 2012)

* schaut zu Forccas, danach zu seinem Dämon und dann wieder zu Forccas*

In den heutigen Zeite in denen es nur Dunkelheit zu geben scheint, ist man mit Vorsicht gut breaten. Ausserdem beruhigt mich mein Leerwandler.


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

Naja hier in diesem ruhigen Gasthaus wird wohl keine Gefahr lauern. Und falls dochmal wer angreift, was noch nie passierte, müssten sie doch auch ohne ihn zurechtkommen.
*Forccas schnippst mit den Fingern, woraufhin sich das Kaminfeuer kurzzeitig grün färbt.*


----------



## minosha (18. Oktober 2012)

*starrt gebannt in die Flammen*

Hrrmm.. Schattenmondtal...


----------



## lilading (18. Oktober 2012)

*schaut zu Dalen und nickt*

Entschuldigt, ihr habt natürlich recht.
Ich bin tagelang durch die Weiten Pandarias gezogen, hab nur Sha, Tod, Zerstörung und den aufkochenden Krieg zwischen unseren Fraktionen gesehen, mein Lager wurde von der Allianz zerstört als ich im Jadewald auf mich alleine gestellt war.
Das alles hatte meine Gedanken vernebelt.

*nickt und spricht weiter*

Es tut gut zu sehen dass es nicht allen bei der Allianz und bei der Horde nur noch um Krieg zwischeneinander geht.
Wie ihr schon sagt: Wir haben einen gemeinsamen Feind.

Wirt? 

*wirft dem Wirt 2 Goldstücke zu*

Bringt dem Paladin und mir ein Bier.


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

Man hat viel Zeit zu üben wenn man solange einsam auf diesem Kontinent festsitzt.

*Der Wirt bringt ihm den aufgewärmten fisch*
Danke sehr.
*Forccas verspeist den Fisch genüsslich*

Und was hat euch hierher verschlagen und warum seht ihr so komisch aus?


----------



## minosha (18. Oktober 2012)

Meint Ihr mich?

*blickt Forccas fragend an*

Hmmm... ich bin auf Reisen um eine Möglichkeit zu finden meine Kunst der Schatten zu beherrschen. Im Moment beherrschen sie mich noch. Ich habe Albträume, kann nicht genug schlafen, ich höre Stimmen die versuchen mich zu beherrschen.
Bevor Ihr fragt... ich bin nicht dem Wahnsinn verfallen. Ich war bei den Schamanen in Sen'jin, den Druidden in Thunderbluff.. ich habe sogar einige Paladine um Hilfe gebeten... aber ohne Erfolg. Das einzige was ich erfuhr, ist dass ich die Schatten in mir trage.

Als ich von den Sha hörte und vernahm, dass die Pandaren ein Friedliches Volk seien, nahm ich mir vor, die Mönche aufzusuchen.

* mit einem Kräftigen Schluck leerte Scroptir das Halbe Glas*


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

Jung und Naiv, Alpträume sind eine Gabe, lernt sie zu meistern und euch werden Wege eröffnet die ihr nie kanntet. 
Meistert eure Furcht.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*lächelt *
Vielen dank herr. Tauren?
Tut mir leid aber ich kenne euren Namen nicht, ich bin auf jeden Fall Dalen.
*wendet sich zum Orc*
Oder man kann seine Alpträume mit Gewalt wegschließen.
Und es wundert mich nicht das ein Sin´dorei euch nicht von den Alpträumen befreien konnte.
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch helfen.
*wendet sich zum älteren Menschen*
Das was ihr sagt stimmt nicht ganz ... Die Furcht zu meistern ja Alpträume sind trotzdem nicht gut.. das bedeutet die Schatten haben ein ungewöhnlich großes Intresse an einem!


----------



## minosha (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenns doch nur so einfach wäre.

Furcht habe ich längst keine mehr. Die einen sehen dies als Gabe, andere hingegen als Fluch.
Die Schatten in mir geben mir Befehle... bringen mir zwar nützliche aber auch schädliche Dinge bei... sollte ich nicht gehorchen Bestrafen sie mich...


Es ist nicht leicht dies loszuwerden...


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

Ihr versteht das nicht ihr folgt dem Licht. Die Wege der dunklen Magie sind weitaus andere.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*lächelt und lässt silbernes Licht in ihrer Hand aufblitzen*
Jemand vom Orden des Gleichgewichts kann das jedoch wir hantieren mit Schatten und Lichtmagie...und Silbermagie.


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

Meine Liebe, vertraut meinen Worten. Ich studiere seit mehr als 5 Jahrzehnten die Magie der Dämonen. *Der Raum verdunkelt sich leicht* Vieles werde ich vergessen haben, vieles nicht erforscht und zu vielem werde ich nicht mehr im STande sein, aber glaubt mir das meistern der unsere Lehren funktioniert nicht nur durch stupides beten. *Das Licht im Raum wird weider normal. Forccas sinkt erschöpft zusammen*


----------



## minosha (18. Oktober 2012)

*Scroptir beginnt eine Schattenrüstung zu wirken*

Hrrrmmmm... die Schatten hören es nicht gern, dass man über Dinge spricht die Ihnen Schaden...

*Schweiss beginnt sich auf Scroptirs Stirn zu bilden*

Ich werde einen Moment in mich gehen müssen... lasst Euch von den mir umgebenden Schatten nicht einschüchtern.

*Scroptir atmet einmal tief ein, und atmet dann langsam weiter*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

* Hält ihre Hand auf und eine kleine Schattenkugel und eine kleine Lichtkugel verschmelzen während sie die Hand aufhält zu einer etwas größeren Silberfarbenen Kugel*
Ich war seit 16 eine Hexenmeisterin und bin ab dem 20 Lebensjahr eine Paladina ..zugleich!
*geht zurück auf ihren platz und spiel mit der silber Kugel die sie erschaffen hat*


----------



## lilading (18. Oktober 2012)

Freut mich Dalen, mein Name ist Worto.

*senkt den Kopf*

Ich frage mich wie es um meine Heimat steht. Durch meinen Weg und die großen Übel wie Kil'jaeden, Arthas und Todesschwinge hatte ich garkeine Gelegenheit mehr das ruhige und friedliche Mulgore zu besuchen. Hoffentlich ist es nicht durch den Kataklysmus zerstört worden!

Und doch ist mein Herz dort mehr zuhause als in diesem verdammten Krieg.
Es war nie mein Plan Krieger zu werden und doch sitze ich jetzt mit euch allen hier und wir führen einen Krieg gegen das Sha. Aber irgendetwas sagt mir dass das erst der Anfang ist.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*Wendet sich zum tauren und lässt die Silberkugel verpuffen*
Schön euch kennen zu lernen Worto und danke für das Bier
*trinkt einen schluck von dem frischgezapften Bier*
Mhh lange ists her das ich Bier getrunken habe.
*überlegt*
Ich wollte in meiner Kindheit immer Paladina werden, bin dann jedoch auf den Pfad der Hexerin abgerutscht.
Nun bin ich jedoch wirklich Paladina ..zumindest Teils.
*lächelt und überlegt*
Was meint ihr mit "dass das erst der Anfang ist"?


----------



## Marctoad (18. Oktober 2012)

*stellt den leeren Teller auf den Tresen*
Noch einmal die Karotten Wirt.
*wendet sich zu Dalen*
Nun, beherscht ihr auch die Kunst Dämonen, Engel oder was auch immer ihr könnt, zu beschwören?


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt* 
Nein nicht wirklich Engel kann ich nciht und Dämonen will ich nicht beschwören*lächelt*
aber ich kann so gut wie jeden Fluch, Magischen Zauberspruch und fast jede KRankheit und gift heilen  und im wunden heilen bin ich auch recht gut.


----------



## lilading (18. Oktober 2012)

Der Weg eines Paladin ist edel, keine Frage.
Nicht zuletzt deshalb hat sich mein Volk auch dazu entschlossen Paladine auszubilden.

*nimmt einen Kräftigen schluck vom Bier*

Ich wollte in meiner Jugend immer Jäger werden im schönen Mulgore. Die Familie mit Fleisch versorgen und Handel in meinem Dorf betreiben. Doch als mein Vater im Kampf gegen die brennende Legion gnadenlos getötet wurde habe ich Rache geschworen.

*Schaut mit entschlossenem Blick*

Illidan war ein kleiner Schritt, Kil'jaeden eine Genugtuung. Das größte Übel erwartet mich aber noch: Sargeras!

*Beruhigt sich langsam wieder und legt den entschlossenen und starrenden Blick ab*

Es ist nicht an der Zeit über so etwas nachzudenken. Wir sind hier vorerst an einem sicheren Ort in diesem Gasthaus.

*schaut in die Runde*

Sagt, hat schon jemand von euch den schwarzen Prinzen getroffen an der verhüllten Treppe?
Es heißt er spricht ziemlich geheimnisvoll daher.


----------



## minosha (18. Oktober 2012)

Der Leerwandler beginnt auf einmal zu wabbern und zu pulsieren.
Scroptir öffnet die Augen und atmet erleichtert aus.


So die Schatten sind wieder ruhig.

*Nimmt den letzten Schluck seiner Milch*

Herr Wirt. Habt ihr zufällig Milchreis im Haus? Ich hätte gern etwas milchiges zu Essen.

Ein flüchtiges Lächeln zaubert sich auf das Gesicht von Scroptir. Aber so schnell wie es kam war es auch wieder weg.
Er nimmt die, ihm gereichte, Schüssel und stapft wieder zu seinem Platz am Feuer.

Der Leerwandler hat sich in der zwischenzeit wieder beruhigt.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich aber ich möchte nicht so laut über ihn reden... er hat sein Ohren und Augen fast überall!


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

Der Schwarze Prinz? Wer ist das? Ich war schon seit Jahren nicht mehr oben.


----------



## lilading (18. Oktober 2012)

*blickt Dalen in die Augen und nickt nach kurzer Zeit zustimmend*

Um zu eurer Frage zurück zu kommen: Ich glaube dass das Sha nicht die größte Bedrohung ist. Irgend etwas großes verbirgt sich dahinter, das sagt mir mein Gefühl.

*Nippt am Bier*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
Meint ihr einer der alten Götter könnte da hinterstecken.... schon wieder 
*lacht*


----------



## lilading (18. Oktober 2012)

*hebt seinen krug*

die stecken doch irgendwie überall dahinter!

*lacht*


----------



## Deathmaul (18. Oktober 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Name: Aladrion[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rasse: Mensch[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Klasse: Magier [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Geschlecht: Männlich
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Die Tür zum Wirtshaus öffnet sich und zeitgleich weht ein eisiger Wind durch den Raum als der Magier eintritt und sich am ende des Tresens niederlässt*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]A: Seid gegrüßt Wirt, würdet ihr so gütig sein und mir ein Glas Wasser geben?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Der Magier lässt eine Goldmünze elegant auf den Tresen in Richtung Wirt rollen und sieht im Augenwinkel den Hexenmeister uns seinen Leerwandler*[/font]


----------



## Dareshar (18. Oktober 2012)

Name : Quinzle
Rasse: Goblin
Geschlecht: männlich
Klasse: Jäger

*Ein lautes Husten ertönt, als ein kleiner zartgrüner Goblin, überladen mit Sprengstoffen das Gasthau betritt.
Mit einer leisen, sich nörgelnd anhörenden Stimme sagt er selbstbewusst : Nur Allianzabschaum hier und von diesem Tauren will ich erst recht nicht reden.
*Hinter ihm kommt ein schneeweißer Tiger herrein der sich streckt und die Nässe aus seinem Fell schüttelt*
Pah, erst der Absturz meines Gyrokopters, dann das.
Wirt ! ich hätter gern etwas starkes, etwas sehr starkes, damit ich diese Gesellschaft aushalten kann.
*langsam setzt sich der Goblin hin und beginnt etwas aus seinem Rucksack zu kramen.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*zu den Neuen*
Seit gegrüßt werter Herr und werter Waidsmann.
*überlegt*
Ähm.. findet ihr es nicht ein wenig bedenklich soviel Sprengstoff mit sich zu tragen Waidsmann?


----------



## Deathmaul (18. Oktober 2012)

*Wirft dem Goblin einen Blick zu und runzelt die Stirn*
A: Seid gegrüßt kleiner Goblin. Auch wir Allianzler haben nicht viel für euch Hordline über, doch wir müssen gerade jetzt an einer Seite kämpfen.

A: Wirt! Einen starken Schnaps für unseren neuen "Gast"

*Der Magier lässt erneut eine Goldmünze über den Tresen rollen*


----------



## Deathmaul (18. Oktober 2012)

A: Seid gegrüßt Dalen. Was vertreibt euch in dieses Wirtshaus, wenn ich fragen darf?

*Der Magier schaut Dalen interessiert an*


----------



## Dareshar (18. Oktober 2012)

*dreht seinen Kopf langsam zu dem weiblichen Paladin um und fängt an diabolisch zu grinsen*
IHR solltet es bedenklich finden, Allianzler. 
Schon bald werded ihr die Stärke der Horde zu spüren bekommen, wartet es ab.
*nimmt den Schnaps des Wirts entgegen und gibt ihm 1 Silberstück.*
Zudem bin ich ein Gobliningenieur ich darf das.
*der Goblin verzieht sein Gesicht, als er den starken Schnaps herunterkippt*
Noch einen auch für diese Menschenfrau, mal sehen ob sie das aushält.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

*misstrauisch*
Zu aller erst möchte ich wissen woher ihr meinen Namen kennt?
Zudem da ihr meinen Namen kennt möchte ich jetzt natürlich auch euren wissen.
Um zu eurer Frage zu kommen....vieles.
Der Kampf gegen die Mogu, das Sha, und gegen diese Murloc ähnlichen Kreaturen.
*zu dem Goblin* 
Woher wollt ihr denn wissen das ich zu der Allianz gehöre?
Ich gehöre nur teils zu der Allianz und beteilige mich nicht im Krieg gegen die Horde...
nein im Gegenteil ich arbeite sogar für beide Seiten als Rüstungsschmied!
*nimmt den Schnaps entgegen und kippt ihn runter*
*mit provozierender Stimme * Und?!


----------



## Dareshar (18. Oktober 2012)

*der Goblin nickt dem Menschen zu als der Wirt ihm wärend des Bestellens den Schnaps bringt*
Danke.


----------



## Dareshar (18. Oktober 2012)

*beteiligt sich an dem Gespräch der beiden Menschen*
Das Sha sagt ihr ? Ich habe es schon mehrmals mit meiner guten alten Büchse und meinen Bomben getötet..
*er runzelt die Stirn*
Falls man es überhaupt töten kann.


----------



## Deathmaul (18. Oktober 2012)

*Bekommt ein Eisblaues Funkeln in den Augen*

A: Ich bin vor einigen Tagen einem Goblin über den Weg gelaufen. Als er dann sein erbärmliches Schoßtier von einem Leoparden auf mich hetzen wollte - Nunja

*Grinsen erfüllt das Gesicht des Magiers*

A: Ihm ist vor Schreck das Blut in den Adern gefroren.
A: Aber nun gut! Der heutige Tage dürfte kein guter Zeitpunkt sein um uns zu bekämpfen, zumal die Sha-Angriffe zunehmen.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke das das Sha in Pandaria immer sein wird aber gerade der Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz hat es so stark hervorgebracht!


----------



## Dareshar (18. Oktober 2012)

*Der Goblin holt eine Maschine aus seinem Rucksack, wirft dem Wirt 3 Silber zu und verschwindet durch ein, von der Maschine erzeugtes, blaues Portal*
Ich komme wieder, ihr entschuldigt, ein Notfall.
*Sein Tiger springt ihm mit einem Brüllen hinterher*


----------



## Deathmaul (18. Oktober 2012)

*Grinst höhnisch*

Dafür braucht er eine Maschine.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2012)

Bednkt das nicht jeder ein Portal erstellen kann wie ihr es könnt ... Magier nehme ich an .
*grinst*
*gähnt*
Uhaa.. tut mir leid es ist schon spät und ich bin müde...
Wirt kann ich die zeche für das heutige morgen bezahlen?
*der Wirt nickt*
*dalen geht noch oben*


----------



## Forccas (18. Oktober 2012)

Oder es ihmt gelingt *grinst leicht*


----------



## Deathmaul (18. Oktober 2012)

*Schwenkt seinen Blick*
Wenn ich mich vorstellen dürfte, mein Name ist Aladrion - und ja, ich bin ein Magier.
Erlaubt es mir euch etwas von Chao-Lens letzten Humpens zu bestellen.


----------



## lilading (18. Oktober 2012)

Oh ich muss wohl eingenickt sein.

*reibt sich die Augen*

Wirt? Gibt es in diesem Gasthaus keinen Barden, der diese Runde mit etwas Musik ausschmücken kann?


----------



## Deathmaul (18. Oktober 2012)

*Schaut zum Tauren rüber*

Darf ich fragen was euch so müde gemacht hat Tauren?


----------



## lilading (18. Oktober 2012)

Oh ein neues Gesicht.
Dann stelle ich mich mal vor. Mein Name ist Worto aus dem wunderschönen Mulgore.

Die Kämpfe haben mich müde gemacht und die letzten Tage ohne Schlaf. 
Mein Lager im Jadewald wurde immer wieder von Allianztruppen und Ho-Zen zerstört oder die Wildtiere haben mir die Vorräte geplündert während ich kurz eingenickt bin. 
Deshalb kam der Schlaf die letzten Tage etwas kurz.

*schmunzelt*

Magier müsste man sein! Dann müsste man nicht den ganzen Weg zurück legen. Einfach ein Portal gezaubert und man ist dort wo man hin möchte.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass diese Flugscheibe, die ich von den Lehrensuchern erhalten habe, auch nicht die schlechteste Art ist sich fortzubewegen.

*nickt zufrieden*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (18. Oktober 2012)

Name:Ratosk
Rasselutelf
Klasse:Todesritter
Hintergrundgeschichteisher niemandem bekannt in der Taverne 
Status:Unbekannt(Sowas musste ich einfach mal dahin klatschen)

*Ratosk öffnet seine Augen anscheind stand er schon die ganze Zeit in der Nähe der Tür doch man hat ihn bisher für eine Statue gehalten*
Ral'adash Malanore.Wie ich hörte gibt es hier zurzeit einige Probleme zu klären.


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

*lautes knattern erklingt als vor dem Gasthof ein Gyrokopter landet.
Ein in einem schwarzen Smoking gekleideter Goblin mit einem Monokel kommt langsam in das Wirtshaus geschlendert,
hinter ihm läuft sein weißer Tiger, doch, ihm fehlt sein linkes Bein, das von einem geschickten Ingenieur, durch ein Maschinelles ersetzt wurde.*
Wie ich sagte, ich bin zurück.
*zufriedenes Grinsen*
Wirt ich hätte gerne etwas zu Essen, vielleicht könntet ihr uns ein großes Pandarenfestmahl zubereiten! und bringt meinem Liebling ein Stück Fleisch !


----------



## minosha (19. Oktober 2012)

Scroptir, der seit langem wie gebannt in ide Flammen starrt, löst seinen Blick von diesen. Er blinzelt kurz und schaut sich die neuen Gesichter an.
Sein Blick fällt auf das notdürftige Bein des Tigers. Mit einem Seufzen und leicht angewidert verzogenen Gesicht wendet er seinen Blick auf seinen bereits leeren Becher.

S: Herr Wirt, nochmals dasselbe.

Er kramt in seinem Beutel wo bei einige Pigmente auf seine Robe fallen. Mit einer kurzen Handbewegung wischt er sie weg. Als er mit einem Zucken einer Augenbraue fündig wurde fischt er einige Münzen hervor.

S: Hier. Das sollte reichen. und etwas Mulgor-Gewürzbrot... bitte.


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

*Als der Wirt endlich das Pandarische Festmahl bringt, wirft ihm der Goblin 5 Gold hin.*
Behaltet den Rest
*Mit einer gerösteten Mantiskrabbe im Mund schaut sich der Goblin um und mustert den Hexenmeister genau.*
Pah, Orc Hexenmeister ? wollt ihr etwa wieder zurück in die Arme der Dämonen laufen und Guldan zum Leben erwecken ?
Wie ich sehe seit ihr der Inschriftenkunde vertraut...lust auf ein kleines Geschäft?
*Mit Gier in den Augen nimmt der Goblin einen weiteren Bissen und spült ihn mit einem Schluck Schnaps herunter.*


----------



## Marctoad (19. Oktober 2012)

*Denkt: Es gibt doch nix spannenderes als zu sehen, wie ein Goblin versucht, jmd. mit seinen guten Geschäftssinn über den Tisch zu ziehen. Ich glaube ich mische mich da nicht ein, sondern beobachte nur.*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (19. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk setzt sich an einen leeren Tisch,sodass er alle anderen in der Taverne im Blickfeld hat*


----------



## minosha (19. Oktober 2012)

* Schaut den Goblin an*

In die Arme der Dämonen...hehe... mitnichten. Ich versuche die Schatten die in mir Hausen loszuwerden. Sollte ich dafür Dämonen wiederbeleben, so soll es so sein.
Und ihr habt recht: Ich bin in Inschriftenkunde tätig. Aber ein Geschäft mit einem Goblin... das ist äusserst wiedersprüchlich. Wir sind hier an einem friedlichen Ort wo Allianz und Horde zusammen trinken und schwatzen. Ein Handel kommt da einem kleinen Krieg gleich. Und wenn der eine Part ein Goblin ist, gleicht es einer Ausbeute seinerseits.
Aber lasst mich Euch einige Glyphen schenken.

*mit einem erleichterten aber finsteren Grinsen*

Und mich von dieser Last befreien.


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

*Schluckt einen weiteren Bissen und schaut den Hexenmeister nachdenklich an*
Ihr denkt ich hätte eure Almosen nötig ? Niemals !
Ich hätte euch ein gutes und ehrenhaftes Geschäft vorgeschlagen, doch wenn ihr es ablehnt...
Was ist mit euch Todesritter, welcher Berufung geht ihr nach ?
*mustert den Blutelfen genau*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (19. Oktober 2012)

R:Ich gehe derzeit keiner Berufung nach und was ich in diesen Tagen unternehme solltet ihr lieber nicht wissen.*Schaut nun zu dem Hexenmeister*Ich denke nicht das man Dämonen einfach so loswerden kann.


----------



## minosha (19. Oktober 2012)

*schaut den Todesritter mit einem seufzen an*

Wem sagt ihr das. Schamanismus, Druidentum sogar das heilige Licht hat nicht geholfen. Ich hoffe nun auf die Hilfe der Pandarischen Mönche.
Und ihr, Goblin, solltet dankbar sein, dass ich in erwägung ziehe Euch zu beschenken, und nicht, Euch beleidigend, wegzulaufen.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (19. Oktober 2012)

OOC:dieser beitrag ist komplett ooc gedacht da ich nochmal bischen was zum aussehen schreiben wollte:Ratosk hat einen Verband am Hals,eine Narbe auf der rechten Wange un ein schwarzes Stirntuch. Trägt die Plattenrüstung aus dem Startgebiet und eine scharfe , blau schimmernde Runenklinge.


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

Dankbar ? wie ihr meint.
*trinkt den letzten Rest seines Schnapses*
Noch eine Runde und bringt meinem Freund *sarkastisches Lachen* auch etwas.
*dreht sich zum Tauren*
Was hat jemanden wie Euch nach Pandaria verschlagen ?


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*seufzt*

Die gleichen Gründe die viele bewegen hier her zu kommen. Denn es geht den meisten nicht darum Unruhe zu stiften, sondern das Gleichgewicht und den Frieden wiederherzustellen.
Es ist für mich eine ehrenhafte Pflicht meinem Volk, der Horde und der ganzen Bevölkerung von Azeroth in solchen Zeiten zu helfen.

Dennoch ist es für mich nur ein weiterer Schritt auf meinem Weg hier in Pandaria.

*ballt die Faust und murmelt* Sargeras...


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*kommt in einer Diplomatenrobe nach unten in die Taverne und bezahlt unaufgefordert ihre Zeche*
Guten Morgen aller seits.
*setzt sich auf ihren PLatz zurück und ordert Mondbeerensaft*


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

*sieht den Tauren nachdenklich an*
Ihr fürchtet euch vor Sargeras ?
Pah, ich habe alle Schrecken die Azeroth zerstören wollten das Fürchten gelehrt.
Illidan, der Verräter, Tot durch die Hand von mir und meinen Kumpanen.
Arthas, der Untote Paladin, Gerichtet durch meine Mithilfe.
Todeschwinge, der Aspekt des Todes, Zerstört mit meiner Flinte.
*lächelt*
ich fürchte mich nicht vor dem Ende alles Zeiten ! lasst es kommen !


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*blickt de Goblin an*
Ich glaube euch nicht .
Illidian wurde durch Maiev, Akama und einer Großen Gruppe von Helden gerichtet.
Arthas durch Tirion Fordring vernichtent geschlagen.
Todesschwinge?
Die anderen Aspekte und THrall konnten mit den vereinten kräften der Allianz und der HOrde Todesschwinge gerade so besiegen.
Nein ihr habt höchstens hilfen zu ihrem ableben geleistet.
Und das wiederrum kann jeder von sich sagen.
*grinst*


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

Fürchten? *lacht*

Es ist nicht die Furcht, die mich Treibt. Rache! Mein Vater wurde getötet von der brennenden Legion.
Ich werde nicht ruhen können bevor Sargeras vernichtet wurde.
Das ist der Grund warum ich nichtmehr fröhlich durch Mulgore laufe, Blumen pflücke und Ebenenschreiter jage.

Ihr sagt ihr wart beim Sturm auf den schwarzen Tempel dabei?

*zeigt auf das Bollwerk von Azzinoth neben sich und grinst*

Dann sind wir uns schon begegnet.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*bemerkt das bollwerk von dem Tauren*
*überlegt*
Was haltet ihr von einem Übeungskampf um unsere fähigkeiten gegenseitig zu verbessern?


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

Tauren, wie lautet euer Name noch gleich, damals hat mich ein Krieger wärend des Sturms gerettet, ich hab mich alleine durchgeschlagen und war dann abgeschnitten, könntet ihr das sein ?
*schaut den Tauren freudig an*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (19. Oktober 2012)

R:Ich werde mich an keinem Kampf teilnehmen sonst gerät die Situation außer Kontrolle.


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

Der Vorschlag klingt gut, doch schlage ich einen anderen Ort als diese Taverne vor um einen Übungskampf auszutragen

*grinst*

Wir wollen unserem lieben Wirt doch nicht die Einrichtung zerstören.
Jedoch hätte ich eine Idee für einen Wettkampf in dieser Taverne.

*steht auf, läuft um Tresen und setzt sich*

Kommt schon und gesellt euch zu mir!

*schaut den Wirt an*

Bringt jedem der sich zu mir gesellt ein Bier. Wenn der Krug leer ist wird nachgeschenkt.
Wer als letztes noch sitzt ist Sieger.

Schließlich sind wir in der Taverne "zum perfekten Bräu". Es wäre doch gelacht wenn wir das nicht auskosten.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*steht auf und setzt sich zu dem Tauren*
Mhh schon daran gedacht werd die Zeche zahlt alle Verlierer oder der Gewinner?
Für den Kampf kann man ja einfach vor die Taverne gehen.
Der Goldene Lotus mischt sich bei sowas nicht ein da es ja auch ein Art training ist.
Wobei ist es nicht besser wenn wir jetzt eben das Duell austragen nachher sind wir so bertrunken das irgenwie noch ernst daraus wird.


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich da Wettsaufen gehört ! 
Ich bin dabei! 
*der Goblin lässt einen Beutel voll Gold auf den Tresen fallen*
Gewinnt ihr, bekommt ihr das Gold !
*Heimlich steckt der Goblin sich eine Maschine in den Gürtel und hofft sie wird niemandem auffallen*
Also sagt, wie heißt ihr werter Tauren.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (19. Oktober 2012)

*Ein seltsam gekleideter Mann betritt die Taverne,nickt Ratosk kurz zu und verlässt sie direkt wieder*
R: Nun denn,ich muss gehen es war nett mal wieder etwas mehr Gesellschaft zu haben. Shorel'aran.
*Ratosk verlässt nun ebenfalls die Taverne*


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*blickt zum Goblin*

IHR wart das?

*lacht*

und ich dachte damals noch "was macht mein Bankier im schwarzen Tempel?"

*zwinkert*

aber entschuldigt, bis sich euer Volk entschlossen hatte der Horde beizutreten hatte man ein einseitiges Bild von Goblins: entweder "es ist Grün, es bekommt mein Gold" oder wenn es sich um einen Goblin der Venture Co. handelte "es ist Grün, ich töte es"

Doch lasst uns diese Vorurteile begraben. Mein Name ist Worto.

*lächelt und nickt dem Goblin zu*


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

*lacht auf*
Worto, ja ihr seit es !
Ja, Goblins wurden vor dem Cataclysmus von den anderen Völkern nicht wirklich geduldet, damals musste ich 20000 Goldstücke hinlegen um nur bei dem Sturm mitmachen zu dürfen!
Doch es hat sich gelohnt.
*Der Goblin holt aus seinem scheinbar innen unendlich großen Rucksack eine Armbrust*
Hier der Tot der Legion, meine liebste Waffe !
*Trinkt einen Becher Bier aufeinmal aus*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
DenktMhh Goblins sidn normaler weise verschlagen und nicht trink fest sollte ich vielleicht mal ...cih wei nciht es ist schließlcih...aber )
*ringt mit sich selbst*


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

*lächelt der Menschin zu*
Nun kommt und trinkt mit uns, eurer Licht wird euch schon vor dem Alkohol beschützen!
*lacht*


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*zieht eine Augenbraue nach oben als er Ratosk gehen sieht*

komischer Kautz!
*lacht und gibt dem Goblin einen Klapps auf die Schulter*

20.000 Gold sagt ihr? 

*lacht nochmal* 

Das ist doch für einen Goblin nichts!

*blickt zu Dalen*

Ich schlage vor wir feiern heute in Ruhe zusammen und lassen die Waffen für den Moment ruhen.
Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag. Wie wäre es für euch wenn wir uns morgen frisch und ausgeruht zu einem ausgiebigen Training treffen?

*leert das erste Bier und grinst dem Goblin zu*

Keine Tricks, ja? Wir wissen alle wie hinterlistig Goblin-Ingenieure sind.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*konzentriert sich kurz*
Ja das mag es aber ihr schummelt Goblin...... 
Ich sage nur das Wort Maschiene...
*trinkt das erste Bier nur langsam aus*


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

Nun, gut, dann muss ich eben meinen Trinkomat A 5001 abstellen...
*holt die Maschine wieder hervor und wirft sie zurück in seinen Rucksack*
*nimmt einen weiteren großen Schluck*
Das tut gut !
*Wie vertreibt ihr eure Freizeit Menschin ?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*nachdem sie das Bier ausgetrunken hat merkt man das sie große schmerzen hat*
Ich... Ich glaube ich höre hier lieber auf ohne ds ich den Alkohol vorher rausfiltere kannn ich Bier nicht ab
*kippt mit dem Kopf auf den Tresen*
*scheint zu schlafen*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (19. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk steht mit dem Mann kurze Zeit später wieder vor der Tür man hört nurnoch die Worte:''...und vergesst nicht ,so wie immer!''*

*Kurz darauf betritt Ratosk wieder die Taverne und breitet dutzende Pergamente mit allen möglichen Schriftzeichen bei seinem vorherigem Sitzplatz aus und beginnt mit den Augen zwischen ihnen hin und her zu huschen.Zwischendurch macht er noch irgendwelche Notizen*
(ooc:erstmal bis 20 vor 8 weg bitte bis dahin nicht anspielen....danke)


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*schaut zu Dalen und schüttelt den Kopf*

Das ging aber schnell.

*stupst Dalen an*

Alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*wacht langsam wieder auf*
ufff.. Ja so weit 
*hält sich ihren Bauch*
JA so weit schon ...
*man hört obwohl sie ws anderes sagt das er ihr gar nicht gut geht*


----------



## Dareshar (19. Oktober 2012)

Nun, ich denke, ich werde wieder meines Weges ziehen ! Das Gold dürft ihr behalten Tauren, ich habe mich damals nicht bedankt.
*verbeugt sich vor dem Tauren*
Ich muss mich wieder meinen Geschäften Zuwenden.
Lebt wohl, trinkt nicht zuviel ! *Lacht*
*Der Goblin läuft aus dem Gasthaus, gibt der Menschin einen Klapps auf den Hintern und fängt wieder an zu lachen*
 Mahahha
*Als der Goblin das Gasthaus verlassen hat, ertönt der Lärm seines Gyrokopters


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

...... das bekommt der zurück....


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*blickt zu Dalen*

Fliegt der werte Herr Goblin wirklich jetzt betrunken durch die Gegend?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*schütelt ihren Kopf*
Ohh ..tut mir leid, ich hatte bloß vergessen wie schwer es ist alkohol zu trinken ... ich reagiere teils allergisch auf Alkohol.
Ergebnis ein sofortiges ausnocken meiner und nachher ncoh starke Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

Name: Gorfel
Rasse:Mensch
Geschlecht: männlich
Klasse: ehemals Krieger
Vergangenheit: ehemals Offizier an der Pforte des Zorns
Aussehen: Groß, muskulös, schulterlange haare - ungekämmt, Kleidung zerschlissen

*die Tür fliegt mit einen Krachen auf und eine große dunkle gestalt steht in der Tür*

ein Sturm zieht auf...

*schmeißt sein schwert in die ecke und den mantel hinterher*

*rufend* WIRT! bringt mir euer stärkstes Bier! Und eine große portion fleisch...

*an die anderen Gäste gewant* Kennt hier irgendwer von euch einen schmied?


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*dreht sich erschrocken um und schaut dem Menschen ins Gesicht*

Beruhigt euch doch erstmal. Was ist mit euch geschehen, dass ihr so aufgebracht seit?

*kramt in seiner Tasche und zieht einen Hammer*

zufällig bin ich der Schmiedekunst mächtig. Mein Name ist Worto und eurer?


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

*blickt von seinem halbleeren bier auf*

Was los ist? Dieses verdammte land... mogu... *spruckt aus* dieses pack.... aber ich habe es ihnen gezeigt *lacht rau*
Aber verzeiht mein benehmen. Ich hatte mir etwas anderes von diesem land erhoff, und wollte meine ehre wiedererlangen... und dann das. Meine truppe wurde vernichtet. Die horde *blickt den tauren böse an*, wildes getier, diese Affen, ho-zen oder wie sie sich nennen und diese schattenwesen... sha. Dafür das es heißt das Pandaren seien friedliche wesen leben sie in einem sehr rauen Land.

Aber wo bleiben meine Manieren. Ihr habt recht, dies ist ein Friedliches Gasthaus und ich sollte euch keine schuld geben. Mein Name ist Gorfel. Früher besass ich noch titel und land. Aber das kommt mir wie ein andere leben vor....
Ich würde eure dienste als schmied gern in kauf nehmen. Tut was ihr könnt um mein schwert zu retten, wenn nicht.... könntet ihr mir ein neues schmieden? Leider habe ich meine Erze bei einem überfall verloren, aber dennoch habe ich gold.

*schaut hinüber zu der Paladina*
Was ist mit der eigentlich passiert?


----------



## minosha (19. Oktober 2012)

Scroptir steht auf und Blickt sich mal genauer in der taverne um. Er streckt seine steifen Glieder und lässt einige Gelenke knacken.

S: Hrrmmm.. Wettsaufen... hab ich auch versucht... Die Vernunft schwindet aber die Schatten wachsen. 

*blickt zu dem neuen Gast*

S: Ich denke mal da auch ein solch rauer Zeitgenosse wie Ihr friedlich seid, trotz Eurer allgegenwärtigen Abneigung der horde gegenüber, kann ich mich auch etwas breuhigen.
Tankaath! Ich benötige deine Hilfe im Moment nicht. Entschwinde in die andere Dimension.

Mit einem Keuchenden: Ja Meister. verschwindet der grosse Blaue Leerwandler. Scroptir bestellt sich nochmals ein Becher Milch und setzt sich wieder ans Feuer. Diesmal mit dem Rücken zum selbigen.


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind im Grunde garnicht so verschieden. Ich habe die selbe Geschichte erlebt hier in Pandaria, nur dass ihr das Wort "Horde" durch "Allianz" ersetzen müsst. Deshalb sollten wir einfach nicht jeden hier verteufeln. Jeder erlebt die Geschichte aus einem anderen Betrachtungswinkel.

*betrachtet das Schwert*

Das sollte eine meiner leichtesten Übungen werden dieses Schwert wieder zu neuem Glanz zu bringen.

Behaltet euer Gold, ich habe vorhin genug von einem komischen Goblin bekommen der ohne Hilfsmittel beim Biertrinken versagt hat.

*deutet nur mithilfe der Augen auf Dalen*

Betrachtet dies lieber als Anfang einer Zusammenarbeit. In diesem Gasthaus haben eigentlich alle bekundet nicht im Krieg zur anderen Fraktion zu stehen sondern wir einen gemeinsamen Feind haben. Ein kleiner Tropfen kann große Kreise ziehen wenn er ins Wasser fällt. Betrachtet uns als den Tropfen und den Krieg, der zwischen Horde und Allianz tobt als das Wasser. 

Dennoch müssen wir vorsichtig sein, denn der Kriegshäuptling und euer König werden solches Verhalten nicht gerne sehen.


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

*blickt zum Hexenmeister*

Ist das denn so unverständlich? *Ork*!
Ich habe meine halbe truppe an euresgleichen verloren! Und die andere Hälfte an dieses Land!
Aber nach jahren das herumirrens... *blickt in die ferne* Nordend.... der Kataklysmus.... und jetzt das hier!
Ich denke wir alle haben einen moment ruhe verdient! Außerdem glaube ich nicht, das ich mit meinen schwert überhaupt noch einem haasen was anhaben könnte.
Allerdings hiermit... *zieht einen verziehrten dolch mit einem funkeln in den augen hervor* 
könnte ich in ruhe mein fleisch verputzen. 

*an den wirt* Habt dank.

Edit:

Ich danke euch Jäger. Aber nehmt diesen edelstein. Ich hörte er soll magisch sein und die beweglichkeit des trägers verbessern, leider kann ich damit nicht viel anfangen. Aber nicht das ihr mit euren weisheiten noch einem Klosterbetretet *lacht* das ist in der tat eine interessante vorstellung.

Aber jetzt weiß ich auch was mit dieser jungen dame passiert ist *schmunzelt*

Ich bin froh in dieses Haus eingekehrt zu sein. Vorzügliches essen und nette gäste. Lasst uns für eine zeit die welt da draußen vergessen!

Wirt! bringt eine runde für alle.


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

Doppelpost sorry


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*noch immer etwas benommen*
Alkohol... das ist passiert.
Kann das Zeugs ohne meinen Schutz nicht ab.
*überlegt*
Ich denke es wäre besser wenn Worto hier das übernimmt.
Ich bin immoment etwas benommen und könnte beim Schmieden einen Fatalen Fehler machen.
*zum anderen Menschen*
Passt auf was ihr sagt.. Ich bin in einem Orden der Versucht das Böse dieser Welt zu besiegen.
Zudem arbeite ich für Horde und Allianz als Schmiedin


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

*spöttisch*
Vergebt mir Holde Maid.

*ernst*
Ich habe aber schon oft genug gesehen und miterleben müssen wie Freunde und gute männer von der Horde niedergemacht und ausgeschlachtet wurde als wären es Tiere! Ich weiß, ich habe selbst viele Freunde, Väter und Söhne in den Kriegen und scharmützeln getötet... es macht mich dadurch nicht besser als sie... aber es hilft trotzdem nicht zu vergessen!

Und ich wünsche mit den Herren der Horde in diesem Gasthaus keinen streit. WIr alle brauchen diese ruhe und haben sie verdient! Ich hoffe nur, das wir uns nie im Feld gegenüberstehen werden!


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*schmunzelt und brummelt*

jäger...ja das wäre ich zwar gerne geworden, jedoch habe ich später doch den weg des kriegers gewählt.

*zeigt in die ecke des gasthauses*

schaut, dort stehen mein schwert und schild.
Ich bin beim Ausmerzen aller Übel dieser Welt immer an vorderster Front gewesen und habe ihnen immer direkt in die Augen geschaut.

Vielleicht liegt es daran dass ich ein Taure bin und einen Beschützerinstinkt für alle anderen kleineren Völker entwickelt habe.

*lacht*

Vielen Dank für das Bier. Habt auch dank für den magischen Edelstein. Auch wenn ich selbst als Krieger nicht viel damit anfangen kann, weiß ich jemanden der es braucht. Mein Bruder hat den weg des Schurken gewählt und erhält gerade seine Ausbildung in Orgrimmar. Er wollte mir baldmöglich nach Pandaria folgen. Sobald er hier ankommt werde ich ihn mit diesem Edelstein gut unterstützen können.

*nickt fröhlich*


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

OOC: oh entschuldigung, dann hatte ich das mit dem jäger verwechselt... naja dann machen wir halt so weiter 
#################

Ich bitte um verzeihung. Ich habe nur euer lederhemd gesehen und dachte ihr wärt ein Jäger. Aber was soll ich sagen *lacht laut*
ich laufe ebenfalls in lederrüstung herum. Aber damit wildert und versteckt es sich besser als so eine Plumpe plattenrüstung. Deswegen habe ich auch meinen schild verkauft. Das hat sich vor allem in dieser Grünen Hölle, dem jadewald sehr schlecht gemacht. Und vor allem... wozu brauche ich einen schild, wenn es niemanden gibt den ich schützen kann?

Aber übermittelt eurem bruder meinen Gruß.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*benommen*
ich glaube ich schmied mal ein bisschen weiter an meiner Bestellung der Horde....
Ich bin draußen wenn ihr mich sucht und schmiede  ein paar schwerter.. zum Glück habe ich immer meinen Thermalischen amboss dabei.
*grinst und geht mit einem großen Sack nach draußen*


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

*Ruft ihr hinterher*

Wartet! Wollt ihr in eurem zustand wirklich schmieden? und was für eine bestellung der Horde? Wer seid Ihr?
Kommt wieder her! Ich haut euch doch jeden finger platt! Erzählt eure geschichte und dann legt euch hin! Ihr seht ein wenig blass um die nase aus *grinst*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*man hört von draußen Hämmern auf einer Klinge*


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

*rennt hinaus*

Hört auf verrücktes weib! Ihr macht euch nur selbst unglücklich.
Ich lade euch auf ein glas Milch, wasser oder so ein.
Mein Name ist Gorfel, falls ihr das vorhin verschlafen haben solltet *schmunzel*
Aber kommt jetzt bitte wieder rein. Erzählt wer ihr seid.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*dreht sich lächelnt um mit einer bereits fast fertigen rohklinge*
Naja schmieden macht mich nüchtern zumindest denke und glaube ich fest daran.
Mein Name ist Dalen schön euch kennen zu lernen... wieso amcht ihr euch solche sorgen um mich?
*zieht ein form eisen in Form eines Symbols der Horde und erhitzt es im Thermal teil des Ambosses*


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*spricht durch die offene Gasthaustür zu Gorfel*

Ich habe meine Plattenrüstung ja nicht im Gasthaus an.
Wäre etwas hinderlich beim trinken. *lacht*

Diese Lederkluft ist nur meine gemütliche Alltagskleidung.


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

*blickt sie erstaunt an*

Ihr seid betrunken! Das sollte als antwort reichen... so jung und stürmisch... und ich habe schon so viel gesehen in meinem leben! Und ihr dient weder euxh noch eurem auftragsgeber wenn ihr euxh die hand zerquetscht! Dieser krieg wird noch lange genug dauern, da kommt es auf winen tag nicht an. 

Und außerdem.... ach egal! Kommt einfach wieder rein... *dreht sich um und will gehen*

*ruft zum gasthaus* kann jemand dieses närrische weib zur vernundt bringen?


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

macht es doch wie der komische goblin vorhin und haut ihr auf den hintern, dann wird sie euch folgen, aber ich möchte dann nicht in eurer haut stecken

*hält sich vor lachen den bauch*


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

*geht i s gasthaus* das wäre eine idee.. allerdingt hat sie ein halbfertiges schwert und einen schmiedehammer... beidesmöchte ixh nicht zu spüren bekomme  *lacht*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*ruft ins Gasthaus*
Oder mein Silbermagie
*lacht und schmiedet weiter*


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*steht auf und setzt sich in den schaukelstuhl in der nähe des kamins in einer dunklen ecke*

ich werde euren gesprächen lauschen, aber muss mich jetzt etwas entspannen, da ich später einen kurzen Ausflug in den Jadewald unternehmen werde um zu schauen wie es meinem Wolkenschlangen-Jungtier geht.

*ruft*

Dalen? kommt zur Vernunft und ruht euch aus!


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

Ach weshalb bemühe ich mich überhaupt?
Wirt? Kann ich mir ein freies zimmer suchen? 
Okay danke!

Ich werde mich eine weile zurückziehen. Ich hoffe ihr seid später noch hier. 
Und ihr könnt der kleine  ja ssgen welches mein zimmer ist *zwinkert*


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*lacht und spuckt dabei den gerade getrunkenen schluck bier an die wand*

ihr seid mir einer!


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*kommt mit dem Schwert was sie gerade geschmiedet hat wieder herrein während sie den Beutel mit Materialien auf dem Rücken trägt*
SO hier euer Schwert.
Nicht meine beste Arbeit aber solange ihr es schärft wird es euch gute Dienste leisten.
Wo ist Gorfel denn jetzt hin?
*setzt sich zu dem Tauren und legt gerade geschmiedete Schwert an vorrauf dies ein bisschen wächst*
occ: Das Schwert ist zwar recht kurz kann sich aber nach belieben des Besitzers verlängern Occ off
Was für ein Jungtier habt ihr euch ausgesucht Worto?
Das Glück war auf meiner Seite und ich konnte mir eine Onyxschlange aussuchen.
Occ: versuch solche sachen wie OKay nciht zu schreiben anstatt kann man auch /gut/sehr schön oder anderes schreiben occ off


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mich im gedanken an meine heimat, das wunderschöne grüne Mulgore, die Jadeschlange ausgesucht.
Sie entwickelt sich gut und ich denke ich kann bei meinem nächsten Besuch einen Versuch sie zu reiten wagen.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
Wie groß ist sie denn ?
Ihr müsst beachten ihr seit ein Taure und wiegt wesentlich mehr als ich zum beispiel.


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

Sie ist etwas länger als ich groß bin.
Ich denke aber das sollten die Ausbilder entscheiden.


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

*kommt die treppe hinunter*
Bei diesem gehämmer kann kein mensch schlafen, das hätte sogar einen toten wieder auferstehen lassen, und jetzt dröhnt mir der schädel. Habt dank....
Aber wie ich sehe sind beide hände noch dran, wenigstens etwas *grinst*
Wie kommt ihr überhaupt dazu waffen für die horde zu schmieden? Geht es dem orden so schlecht? 

Worto? Hast du ihr meine nachricht nicht überbracht?*zwinker*

*an den wirt* brin mir ein par scheiben brot und käse, und wenn ihr so gütig wärt auch noch einen großen krug bier! Ich brauxhe einen klaren kopf! *lacht laut*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

Da hast du wohl recht obwohl ich selbst meine Dämmerlicht schon reiten kann ist es doch wohl besser wenn das die Ausbilder entscheiden ...entschuldigung.
Ich weiß Dämmerlicht scheint ein dumemr NAme für eine pechschwarze Onyxschlange aber wenn ihr Dämmerlicht seht wisst ih warukm ich sie so genannt habe .
*lächelt*


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*lacht*

bei eurem blitzschlaf hatte ich ja noch garkeine gelegenheit unserer edlen paladina zu erklären, dass ihr ein auge auf sie geworfen habt.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

Interessant
*legt nimmt das frisch geschmiedete Schwert und drückt es Gorlaf in die Hand*
Es wird sich euren wünschen in Länge und Breite anpassen.
Ihr müsst es lediglich gut schärfen.
*setzt sich wieder zu dem Tauren und holt ein Bild ihres Vaters raus*
*murmelt irgendetwas während ihr ein Träne über die Wange fließt*


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

*kramt in seiner Tasche und holt ein besticktes Seidentuch heraus*

Hier, wischt euch die Tränen aus Gesicht.

*legt die Hand auf Dalens Schulter*

Erzählt, was bedrückt euch?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

...Mein Vater....
*guckt sich das Bild an
Und gibt es dann dem Tauren
Auf dem Bild ist ein stolzer Paladin mit einem Mädchen welches versucht das Schwert des Paladins zu heben
Nimmt das Seidentuch und wischt sich damit die Tränen ab
Gibt das Siedentuch zurück*
4 Jahre... seit dem ein Taure ihn getötet hat...


----------



## minosha (19. Oktober 2012)

*blickt beim Wort Vater aufmerksam auf*


----------



## lilading (19. Oktober 2012)

Dann habt ihr das gleiche Schicksal erlitten wie ich.
Wie ich bereits sagte: die brennende Legion hat mir meinen Vater genommen.

Wenn es ein Taure war der eurem Vater das Leben genommen hat entschuldige ich mich für mein Volk.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst dass unsere Natur nicht der Krieg sondern die Erhaltung unserer Erde ist.
Doch da wir durch das Zweckbündnis im Dritten Krieg mit den Orcs Freundschaft schlossen haben wir dem Kriegshäutling die Treue geschworen.
Man erhält Befehle, man führt sie aus. Ich bin mir sicher dass es dem Tauren nicht leicht gefallen ist bei eurem Vater.

*streicht Dalen über die Schulter*

*senkt den Kopf leicht*

Wirt? Bitte noch ein Bier.


----------



## Xatra (19. Oktober 2012)

*blickt verwundert in die runde*
ich bitte um verzeihung. Ich war so sehr in meinen gedanken versunken. Was zieht ihr alle für gesichter?
*will aufsthen und stolpert über das neue schwert*
*autsch* was zum.... oh! Ein schwert? Ach das ist meins. Vielen Dank /verbeugen

Wirt noch ein bier bitte!
*setzt sich zu den anderen, holt einen wetzstein und schleift das schwert*
Nun erzählt, was ist passiert? und was ist das für ein bild?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

*Ein Zwerg kommt in die Taverne*
?=Aye Dalen Der Rat wünscht deine Anwesenheit...mal wieder
*schmunzelt*
*reißt sich zusammen*
D= Gut ich bin dann mal weg 
*stolpert hält sich aber an dem Tauren fest*
Uff tut mir leid
*geht raus*

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Name:Thronin[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rasse: Zwerg...AYE[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Klasse:Jäger[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bemerkung: Ein Zwerg mit einer grün gefärbten Kettenrüstung. Auf seinem Rücken ein Gewehr gut doppelt so groß wie er selbst. Das Gewehr hat eine äussere eine innere Trommel und einen großen Lauf. An seiner Seite ein Wolf großer als ein Mensch.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aye ich bin Thornin.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Fenris Thornins wolf kommt in die Taverne gestürmt in seinem Maul hat er ein Reh*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]HEy großer sagte dir doch tausenmal du sollst keine Wildtiere ohne meinen Befehl töten ist jetzt aber ncih so böse gemeint klar?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*setzt sich neben taure und mensch*[/font]


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (19. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk verstaut seine Pergamente und atmet erleichtert auf.Nachdem er dies getan hat geht er kurz nach draußen und kommt kurze Zeit später mit 2 neuen narben auf der rechten Wange rein.2 waagerechte und eine Senkrechte.(zum besserem verständniss die senkrechte geht durch die mitte der waagerechten)Seltsamerweise setzt er sich wieder an den Tisch welcher er auch zuvor belegt hatte und lauscht dem Gespräch als wäre nichts geschehen*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Soviel ist passiert als ich nicht in Azeroth war? Da habe ich in der Idylle hier ja richtig Glück gehabt. Ab und zu ein paar Mogu-Angriffe und sonst nichts.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Aye da habt ihr recht.
Es ist wirklich viel passsiert.
Der Tod des Verräters, die Verbannung Kil,jeadens, Die Vernichtung Kel´thuzad´uns Malygos, Die Entdeckung Ulduars und vernichtung von YOgg´saron,Die Verhinderung der Zerstörung unserer Welt durch Algalon, Die Vernichtung des Lichkönigs, Der 2. Tod von Nefarian und seiner Schwester Onyxia,Die besiegung Alákirs und Vernichtung Sinestras, Das Entgültige Besiegen vom Feuerfürsten Ragnaros..hoffe ich zumindest,der Tod Todeschwinges und das Ende von dem Zeitalter der Aspekte....
Es hat sich wirklich viel verändert aber ich und Mein Wolf Fenris leben immer noch.
*Fenris ignoriert seinen Gefährten und frisst gemütlich das frisch erlegte Wildreh auf.


----------



## yorinaga (20. Oktober 2012)

Name: Rez
Rasse: vorlaute nachtelfen göre
Geschlecht: weiblich
Klasse: Braumeisterin Mönch
Vergangenheit: wurde im sturmwind waisenhaus aufgezogen nachdem todesschwinge ihr dorf zerstörte. nach ankunft der pandaren wurden diese schnell auf ihre akrobatischen fähigkeiten aufmerksam und trainierten sie in der braumeister kampfkunst.
Aussehen: trotz ihres noch jungen alters ist sie, für elfen typisch, sehr groß gewachsen. ihr langes weißes haar ist hinten mit zu einem zopf gebunden und ihre stirn schmückt ein kopfband mit dem zeichen ihres meisters. an der leichten doch stabil wirkenden lederrüstung finden sich spuren zahlreicher kämpfe, auf ihrem rücken ist kampfbereit ein riesiger stab mit einer kürbisflasche verankert. sie verdient ihr gold indem sie abenteurern hilft..entlegene orte zu erforschen und schätze zu bergen.

*es wird still in der kneipe als mit einem lauten knall die tür aufspringt, mit einem sauberen seitwärts kick verschafft sich rez eintritt*

R: was glotztn ihr so? *lallt sie* 
R: ihr hättet die andern sehen solln... *hicks*

*nachdem sie erkannt und ein paar lacher aus der hinteren ecke später.. läuft wieder alles seinen gewohnten gang*

R: is hier noch platz? *fragt sie lallend dalen..und glotzt ihr dämlich ins gesicht*
R: ach...is auch egal *sagt sie und lässt sich geräuschvoll nieder*
R: wirt? *brüllt sie* yakmilch..ne große
*der wirt nickt zustimmend..lässt sich aber von der arbeit nicht abbringen...*
R: wasn hier los..bunte gesellschafft? *fragt sie dalen..mit einem blick von dem man nicht genau weiß in welche richtung sie schaut*
R: WAHAHAHA *fängt sie plötzlich lauthals an zu lachen* d.... *sie kommt nicht mehr dazu das wort auszusprechen während ihr kopf auf die tischplatte knallt*
*wieder geht gelächter durch den raum...doch das bekommt sie schon nichtmehr mit und versinkt schnarchend in einen tiefen schlaf*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

OOC:Erstens Ratosk(mein char)lachte nicht ...sowas passt nicht zu ihm und zweitens ist dalen schon weg


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

"Wiedereinmal erklingt ein lautes Motorengeräusch, und kurz darauf kommt der Goblin mit einer Kettenrüstung und einer Flinte hereingestürzt, ihm folgt sein Begleiter, doch diesmal handelt es sich um ein kleines Stachelschwein*
Guten Morgen allerseits ! 
*an den Wirt*
Bringt mir doch bitte einen Morgentrunk ! und erlaubt mir eure Küche benutzen zu dürfen !
*Der Goblin geht wortlos in die Küche des Wirtshauses, man hört es scheppern und klirren, kurz darauf kann man den Duft von etwas Gekochtem wahrnehmen.*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

R:Ein Goblin der kocht?Ich denke ich verzichte auf das Essen.


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

*Als der Goblin die Stimme hört, blickt er aus der Küche herraus*
Ihr müsst nichts essen, ich bin aber zufälligerweise Meister der Kochkunst.
Ich koche gerade meine Jagdbeute...
*Geht wieder in die Küche*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

(Erstens dass niemand sich über die neuen Narben wundert und zweitens...äh)
R:Was ist den eure Beute wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

*Der Goblin schaut wieder hervor und sieht den Todesritter genau an.* 
Tigerfleisch, ein paar Blütenfische und einige Mantiskrabben.
Nette Narben habt ihr da, sind sie Neu ? 
*Nachdem der Goblin wieder in die Küche gegangen ist, hört man das Fleisch in Fett brutzeln.*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

R:Ja aber nicht von einem Kampf ich denke nicht das ihr das verstehen würdet.
*wirkt ein wenig nachdenklich bevor er wieder etwas sagt*
R:Nunja ich denke ich probiere dann doch mal das Tigerfleisch wenn ihr was entbehren könnt.


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

*Der Goblin kommt mit ein Paar gerösteten Fischen und 6 zartfein angebratenen Tigerfleischstücken aus der Küche.*
*Gibt dem Todesritter 3 davon*
Hier lasst es euch schmecken, wie lautet eigentlich euer werter Name, Blutelf?
*nimmt einen Bissen von einem der Fischfilets und kaut darauf herum*
Wirt ! bringt uns bitte zwei Gläser des guten Weines.. 

occ: Entschuldige die Verspätung


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

R:Nun mein Namen dürftet ihr sowieso noch nie gehört haben aber wenn ihr meint dass ihr diese Information braucht...Mein Name ist Ratosk Todesschatten.
*fängt an zu essen*
R:Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht dass ein Goblin so gut kochen kann.Kennt ihr eigentlich diese arrogante Nachtelfe?


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

*schaut sich die Nachtelfe gründlich an*
Nein, tut mir Leid.
*nimmt einen Schluck Wein*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

OOC dann kommt jetzt mein dritter und letzter char hinzu XD

Name:Remul (nachname muss ich mir noch ausdenken)

Rasselutelf

Klasse:Todesritter

Vergangenheit:Ebenfalls unbekannt

Aussehenieselben Narben wie Ratosk auf der rechten Wange,Das Zeichen welches die Narben zeigen befindet sich ebenfalls auf der Obsidianrüstung,welche er trägt.Eine weniger Scharfe und weiß schimmernde Runenklinge dabei.

Re:Nun Ratosk was treibt euch denn hierhin?Es war doch eigentlich meine Aufgabe.
Ra:Nun es gab eine Veränderung an den Missionen ihr sollt euch zu dem andern Ort gesellen sobald ihr genug gesammelt habt.
Reann werde ich wohl noch eine Weile hier in dem Land bleiben es ist nicht so leicht wie an anderen Orten daran zu kommen.
Ra:Leistet uns doch Gesellschaft. *flüstert Remul etwas zu* Das würde wahrscheinlich viele Probleme verhindern.
Re:Gerne doch.


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

*mustert die beiden Todesritter aufmerksam, wärend er kaut.*
Seit ihr von den Zeugen Elunes ?
*lacht auf*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Raarüber macht man keine Witze also bitte unterlasst sowas.Und was das Zeichen zu bedeuten hat darf man nicht sagen tut mir Leid.
*Wenn man das Zeichen ansieht fällt einem auf das auch der seltsame Mann mit dem Ratosk sprach diese 3 Narben ebenfalls an der rechten Wange hatte und es mehrmals auf den Pergamenten vorkam.*


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

*Schaut den Todesritter verwundert an*
Nunja, nehmt euch auch ein Stück Fleisch und esst mit uns !


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Re:Nein danke ich habe bereits gegessen.Es scheint hier aber eine interessante Runde zu sein,das sieht man nicht oft.
Raa fällt mir ein ich bin mit dem Auswerten fertig es hat zwar ein wenig gedauert dafür sind sie aber wie immer sehr gut rausgefiltert.
*gibt Remul die Tasche in der Ratosk auch die Pergamente verstaut hatte*
Reas ist gut dann kann ich schon in ein paar Tagen wieder zurück.


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

*schluckt einen Bissen Fisch*
Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mir für 25000g euer Geheimniss verratet ? vielleicht kommen wir ins Geschäft...
Ich kann euch auch eine perfekte und natürlich günstige Leichenbestattung anbieten, mein Bruder leitet dieses Geschäft...
*grinst und nimmt einen weiteren Schluck Wein*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Vergesst es sowas ist nicht käuflich das bleibt lieber geheim.


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

*lächelt* 
Für einen Goblin ist ALLES käuflich, sagen wir 50000 Goldstücke ?
*holt aus seinem Rucksack einen prall gefüllten Geldbeutel und lasst ihn scheppern*
Das kann euch gehören, davon könntet ihr in das Freudenhaus meines Cousins
oder Ihr könntet euch eine neue Rüstung kaufen !


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Solangsam werde ich wütend wenn ich sage das ist nicht käuflich dann ist es nicht käuflich wir lassen NIE Informationen nach außen dringen.


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

Wie ihr wünscht, ich hätte euch 100000 Goldstücke gegeben, aber wer nicht will, der hat schon...
*trinkt einen Schluck Wein*
Könnt ihr mir wenigstens verraten, was euch nach Pandaria verschlagen hat ?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk nickt Remul zu*
Re:Um Informationen über diese neuen Völker zu sammeln sowie die anderen Dinge auf Pandaria.Aber eine Frage habe ich an euch.Warum glaubt ihr das wir Sin'dorei etwas mit Elune zu tun hätten?


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

Na, eure künstlichen Narben haben eine Ähnlichkeit mit der der Nachtelfen, außerdem seht ihr aus wie Mitglieder einer Gilde.
Deswegen sind mir die Zeugen von Elune in den Sinn gekommen !
*Lacht laut auf*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Zuerst einmal sind das echte Narben und des weiteren solltet ihr niemals und damit meine ich niemals uns Sin'dorei mit denen verwechseln sonst bekommt ihr früher oder später Ärger.


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

Ärger sagt ihr ? Ich kann mich schützen, seit unbesorgt und sollte ich einmal in Bedrängniss kommen, hilft mein Gold immer aus.
*bimm einen weiteren Bissen*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Re:Wie ihr gerade gesehen habt könnt ihr mit Gold nicht alles erreichen und außerdem euch zu töten und auszurauben wär doch dann klüger als euch am Leben zu lassen und nur das Geld zu nehmen.Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Dareshar (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke man kann meinen Rucksack nur mit einem Zahlenschloss öffnen, wenn man die Kombination 2 mal falsch eingibt, gibt es eine kleine... * Lacht* Explosion.
*trinkt einen Schluck*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Nun wie ihr meint...Remul kommt mit nach oben ich habe etwas mit euch zu besprechen.
*Die beiden Todesritter gehen nach oben*
(bin heute abend wieder da zum tippen viel spaß euch noch )


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

occ dalen ist schon lange raus, daher denke ich einfach mal das du meinen Jäger Thornin meinst occ off*

He kleine ist es nicht ertwas zu ungesund für euch zu viel bier zu trinken ihr habt ne ganz schöne fahne..... ich meine ich bin ein zwerg ich kann sulfuron wasser weghauen ohne das jemand merkt das das sulfuron wasser war aber ihr... ihr seid dann doch etwas zierlich!
Aye an den neuen Goblin!
*fenris winselt*
Sag Goblin könntet ihr mir meinem Partner hier...
*zeigt auf Fenris *
Auch ein paar auch ein bisschen von dem Fleisch geben?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Man hört wie sich oben im Gebäude ein Portal öffnet*
(ooc:interressant finde ich auch wieviel sich immer das thema angucken aber niemand mitscreibt )


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Kommt verschlafen die Treppe runter gestützt auf einen leuchtenden, verzierten Stab*
Guten Morgen. Immernoch die selben wie ich sehe. Weiß einer was die beiden dunklen Gestalten da oben tun?

EDIT:
ooc: an alle die nur lesen traut euich mal was zu schreiben. ist echt nicht so schwer


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk kommt wieder alleine runter uns setzt sich hin anscheinend ist Remul durch das Portal gegangen*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist denn euer Freund geblieben?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Warum ist das wichtig?
*wirft einen fragenden Blick in die Runde*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Es hat mich nur gewundert. Zwei tuschelnde dunkle GEstalten sieht man hier nur selten.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

(NewRagnar24X und dmarquardt schreibt ruhig mal was)
Ra:Nun ist seid doch so alt und habt bestimmt Erfahrungen in solchen Sachen um welche Sachen könnte es da wohl gehen?


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich lebe lange hier und bin deshalb nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Mich würde überhaupt mal interessiern wie ihr beiden es schafft das eure Augen blau leuchten?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Wir schaffen es nicht und können es nicht ändern.Das ist bei allen Todesritter so.Ihr solltet wirklich mal wieder runter von Pandaria wenn ihr selbst so etwas nicht wisst.


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Was ist den ein Todesritter? Entschuldigt mein unwissen hätte ich nicht recht früh einen Taurenhier getroffen hätte ich auch nicht gewusst das sie mehr als Kühe auf zwei Beinen sind.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Nun Todesritter waren einst die wiedererweckten Diener des Lichkings.Und wenn ich auchnoch erklären muss wer das ist würde ich meine Zeit verschwenden.


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich glaube ich sollte wirklich Dalens Ratschlag warnehmen und mal nach Dalaran reisen. Wobei in meinem Alter ein solangen Weg ins Alteracgebirge, ich weiß nicht ob es das wert ist.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Raalaran befindet sich nichtmehr im Alteracgebirge sondern im Kristallsangwald auf dem Kontinent Nordend.


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Meine Güte ist denn nichts gleich geblieben. Aber egal was treibt euch in dieses Exotische Land


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Mein Auftrag mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann lass ich einem Kämpfer seine Geheimnisse
*Zum Wirt*
Für mich bitte etwas Honigwein und für Ratosk bitte ein Starkes Bier


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Sagt mir doch weshalb ihr ein starkes Bier für mich ordert.Ich bin trinkfester als mancher Zwerg.


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte euch nur ein Gefallen tun und vertraut mir das starkbier hier ist das beste in ganz Pandaria. Frisch aus der Brauerei Sturmbräu. Leider ist es meinem Magen nicht mehr vergönnt soetwas Leckeres zu genießen.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Entschuldigt die Frage aber heutzutage muss man sehr misstrauisch sein.Ich nehme das Bier unter diesen Umständen gerne an.
*Setzt sich an die Theke*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Eine schöne Rüstung dir ihr anhabt. Sie sieht sehr spezielle aus. AUs was ist sie gefertigt wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Nun das ist eine wirklich gute Rüstung will ich meinen aber ich verrate das Material nicht.
*Der Wirt bringt den Honigwein und das starke Bier*
Ra:Habt dank.Ich bin gespannt wie es schmeckt.
*Nachdem Ratosk ein kleinen Schluck genommen hat bricht er zusammen(fällt hinten vom Stuhl runter noch dazu)*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

*guckt sich die Rüstung an*
Saronit richtig?
Recht veraltet ir soltet euch eine neue Rüstung zulegen Geistereisenerz oder gar Lebendiger Stahl das sind gute Rüstungen!
*holt ein paar bolzen aus seiner Tasche und schraubt an seinem Gewehr herum*
*bricht in schallendes Lachen aus als der Todesritter umfällt*
Da habt ihr euch wohl überschätzt Sin´dorei
...Oh....aufhören.... ich kann nicht mehr...
*bekommt sich wieder ein*
He Wirt Bringt mir das gleiche!


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Naja so trinkfest seid ihr wohl auch nicht.
*Forccas macht einige Handbewegungen und Ratosk wird von einem Dunklen Nebel auf eine Bank getragen*
Schlaft euren Rausch aus.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Remul betritt wieder die Taverne*
Re:Ich bin wieder d...Was ist denn mit ihm passiert?


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Nach einem Schluck Bier kippte er um. Warum auch immer


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Remul wirft einen ernsten und wütenden Blick in die Runde*
Re:Was war denn in dem Bier alles drin?!


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

ich gab im das Bier aus. Es war ein Starkbier der Sturmbräus


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Remul richtet seinen wütenden Blick nun allein gegen den Alten Menschen*
Und was bei der Sonne war da drin in dem Bier?


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Starkbier der Sturmbräus zeichnet sich durch Pandarisches Malz aus. Mehr weiß ich nicht, dass könnt ihr mir glauben.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Remul hebt Ratosk hoch und jedem fällt ein vergifteter Pfeil in seinem Rücken auf*
Kennt ihr euch mit Erste Hilfe aus?
*Der Blick wird langsam wieder freundlicher*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Nicht wirklich eher mit dem Gegenteil. Lasst es mich mal sehen.
*Schaut sich den Pfeil an*
Wer auch immer unseren Freund was antun wollte ist ein Narr.
*Zieht den Pfeil aus dem Rücken*
Ich kenne diese Pfeile sie gehören den Jinyu. Wenn es das übliche Gift ist sollte euer Freund nur etwas schlafen.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Re:Warum sollten die Jinyu ihm etwas antun wollen?


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung ihr habt den geheimnisvollen Auftrag nicht ich
*Forccas setzt sich wieder in Ruhe zu seinem Met und trinkt*
Ich hoffe eurem Freund geht es bald wieder gut


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Es gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht ,dass ich nichts unternehmen kann...nun gut mich damit zu quälen hilft mir auch nicht weiter.Wie länge hält dieser Zustand für gewöhnlich an?Ach und eh ich es vergesse zeigt mir doch bitte einmal den Pfeil.


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Übergibt Remul den Pfeil*
Bei seiner Statur ist er maximal für 40 Minuten

ooc: Sry hab DEck5 völlig übersehen


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Re:Mag sein dass es ein Pfeil der Jinyu ist aber das Gift kenne ich...und das ist eigentlich von uns.Ich muss ihn dringend zu einem Arzt bringen ich komme wieder sobald er aufwacht.
*Remul öffnet ein dunkles Portal und trägt Ratosk hindurch danach schließt sich das Portal umgehend*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*spricht leise zu sich selbst*
Dann widme ich mich mal meinem Honigwein
*Nimmt ein großen Schluck aus seinem Krug*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

OOC:bin dann mal bis etwa 21:00 weg bb(ja man darf währenddessen über mich sprechen keine sorge)


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Zum Wirt*
F: Ist ihm Keller alles vorbereitet?
Wirt: Ja, sicher aber lasst bitte diesmal die Bierfässer ganz.
F: Ich werd es versuchen
*Forccas verschwindet im Keller. Man hört ein tiefen Schrei und das Gasthaus erbebt kurz*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

*gibt Fenris befehle*
*Fenris schleicht sich runter und beobachtet Forccas*
Occ : sag mir bitte per pn was da vor geht occ off


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Forccas kommt erschöpft aus dem Keller*

*murmelt' Fast! Nicht mehr lange *hust* dann klappts
*An den WIrt* Danke. Ich werde für alle Schäden ausfkommen

*Forccas schreibte etwas auf pergament,  lässt es mit Hilfe von grünem Feuer verbrennen und setzt sich in eine ruhige Ecke. Fenris kommt ebenfalls aus dem Keller geschlichen und etzt sich zu seinem Herren*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk ,welcher durch Remul gestützt wird, betritt nun die Taverne und beide setzen sich wieder an die Theke*
Ra:So wie ich sehe sind alle noch da.Ich würde euch gerne etwas fragen alter Mann.
Re:Aber übertreib es nicht ihr du musst dich noch schonen es ist immernoch ein Problem.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

*nickt ein paar mal als fenris ihm erzählt was passiert ist*
*nimmt sein gewehr und geht zu Forccas hin*
Habt ihr mir etwas zusagen Forccas?
*fenris trotet zu Thornin fletscht allerdings sein Zähne gegenüber Forccas*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Zu Thronin*
Warum so agressiv werter Zwerg?

*Zu Ratosk*
So wie ich sehe geht es euch besser. Hoffentlich bekommt ihr diesmal nichts in den Rücken.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Naja wer versucht ein Sha fragment zu absorbieren.... mein Partner hat euch ausspioniert


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Ruhig Blut Herr ZWerg. Wenn ihr in den dunklen Künsten der Magie bewandert wäret wie ich, wüsstet ihr das ein Sha, aus derselben Energie besteht die Dämonen nutzen. 
Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt fragt doch meinen Freund der bald kommt. 

Ausserdem wäre ich ausserst verbunden wenn ihr kein WOrt darüber verliert. Ausser euch ist euer Leben nichts wert.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

*LAcht*
HA selbst wenn ihr es schaffen würdet
*Dalen platzt in das gasthaus*
T: ah Dalen meine...
D:Ja ....Forcas wir übergeben euch dem Goldenen LOtus ihr könnte versuchen zu kämpfen und sterben...
*thornin macht eine geschickte rolle nach hinten Fenris geht in Deckung und Dalen macht sich bereit zum KAmpf während sie ind der linken HAnd einen Silberzauber formt*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Nun ich hatte die Frage ob ihr vielleicht wisst wie diese Jinyu ihre Pfeile herstellen....aber die Sache mit dem Gift dass wird nicht so schnell verheilen wie ich verhofft hatte.Ich wurde darüber informiert ,dass es von uns kommt und dieses spezielle Gift ist dafür da um die Feinde langsam zu töten.....aber das ist nicht euer Problem denke ich.
Re:Schon ich würde dich nur ungern verlieren.Und ihr habt versucht ein Sha Fragment zu absorbieren?


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Nehmt mich ruhig mit. *Forccas lacht* 
Ihr dürftet beide Wissen, das jemand der Sha-Energie absobiert nicht so leicht zu besiegen ist. 
Ausserdem werde ich schneller wieder hier sein als ihr dachtet.

*Zum WIrt*
Meister Dunkelpfote wird bald da sein. Zeigt ihm den Keller, berichtet was vorgefallen ist und schickt ihn dann zum Urspungsort. Er wird wissen was gemeint ist

*Forccas Lässt den Raum verdunkeln, als es hell wird sieht man nur noch den Krug mit Honigwein und hört Flügelschläge von draussen*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

T: ja hat er heir Fenris hat mir gerade die den Gnomcorder gegeben mit dem er das aufgezeichnet hat
*Fenris rennt zu den beiden Todesritetrn hin legt ein Foto wo Forccas zu sehen ist wie er versucht ein shafragment zu absotbierten und geht dann wieder in deckung*
*fenris kann während Forcas wegrennt ihm noch ein schmerzhafte Bisswunde zufügen*
*ein langsames aber äußert potentes und tödliches gift ist nun in seiner LAufbahn*
D:Ich verfolge Farccas bleibst du hier?
T.:AYE
*dalen geht raus und verfolgt FArccas Thornin und fenris setzen sich zurück auf ihren platz*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

Name: Zen Dunkepfote
Rasse: Pandaren
Klasse: Mönch
Vergangenheit: Er ist Leiter der Shado-Pan-Abteilung für alternative Konfliktlösungen.

*Die Tür geht auf und ein Pandare kommt ins Gasthaus*

Was ist hier denn passiert. Wo ist Forccas?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk nickt Remul zu*
Re:Nun falls ihr Hilfe braucht sagt Bescheid man kann immer Verbündete gebrauchen.Kennt ihr jemanden der auf ihn aufpassen kann?
*Der dritte Mann von der geheimen Gilde kommt herein*
???:Kein Sorge Remul ich passe auf ihn auf.
Re:Jawohl,Meister!Pandaren?Was kann ich für euch tun?


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Dunkelpfote spricht mitn dem WIrt*
So ist das also. Un er wollte zum Ursprung? Na toll.

*Wendet sich zu Thronin*
Wisst ihr was ihr getan habt.

*Zu Allen*
Ich bin bald wieder da und dann erkläre ich alles sofern es geht.

*Meister Dunkelpfote stürmt aus dem Gasthaus und ist so schnell verschwunden wie er aufgetaucht ist*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Und wer ist wieder schuld ich... Ja schöne sache.
*fenris winselt*
Es ist nciht deine schuld und was soll uns passieren? Wir sind Offiziere im Orden!
He fass mich nicht an ich bleibe hier Todesritter!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Remul wirkt etwas verwirrt fasst sich aber wieder*
Re:Nun denn wollen wir aufbrechen?
Raegib dich nicht in Schwierigkeiten ich brauche dich noch.
???:Ratosk es ist seine Pflicht uns gegenüber er muss.Auch wenn es seinen Tod bedeutet.
(Sollen wir das bespielte Gebiet nun ausweiten oder immernoch nur die Taverne?)


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

occ off: nur taverne meine Dalen findet Forccas nicht  um ihn zu heilen occ


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

???:Ratosk kommt ich stütze euch ihr müsst dringend schlafen.
*Ratosk geht mit ???s Hilfe die Treppe hoch und liegt sich in seinem Zimmer ins Bett.Danach kommt ??? wieder runter*
???:Remul ich hoffe ihr schafft es.Wenn ihr versagt würde er euch vermissen.
(bin mal gespannt wann einer drauf zu sprechen kommt das Remul und Ratosk sich immer duzen und sich so gern haben XD)
(achja und bring noch n char ins spiel bitte forccas sonst muss ich von den andern auf ne antwort warten(dauert wahrscheinlich bis morgen)das wäre nicht schön=(  )


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Meister Dunkelpfote kommt mit einem stark geschwächten Forccas ins Gasthaus*

*Dunkepfote bringt Forccas in sein Schlafgemach und setzt sich dann vor das Kaminfeuer*

D: So ich denke ihr wollt wissen was hier los ist. Jeder der das Gegsagte hört wird umgebracht falls etwas an die Öffentlichkeit kommt.
     Dann erzähle ich euch mal alles.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

???:Ich bin ganz Ohr.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin hier Pandaren... und jenach dem wie edel es ist werde ich ein Wort darüber verlieren oder auch nicht!


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Meister Dunkelpfote fängt an zu erzählen* 
D: Wie ihr wisst beschäftigen die Shado-Pan sich mit der Bekämpfung der Shas. Dieser Hexenmeister kam vor mehr als eineinhalb Jahrzehnten zu uns aus der Schreckensöde.
     Wir sahen, das er es geschafft hat seinen Begleiter, eine Höllenbestie wie wir später erfuhren, mit Sha-Energie zu verstärken. Erst waren wir mistrauisch, bis er uns in seine MEthoden einweihte.
     Da die friedlischen Völker Pandarias nie solche Wege der Magie gewählt haben, bitteten wir ihn uns zu helfen. Daraufhin wurde eine Unterabteilung der SHado-Pan gegründet, deren Leiter ich bin, die Abteilung für Alternative Lösungen.
     Dieser Mann half uns trotz seines Alters. Er ergründete die Wege wie die Sha von anderen besitz ergreifen und wollte es meistern und durch den enstandenen Hass unsere Leute kurzzeitig stärken. Anscheinend stand er kurz vor dem
    Abschluss seiner Forschung, die unser werter Zwerg womöglich vollkommen zu nichte gemacht hat. 

*Dunkelpfote bestellt einen Glas Rotwein*

D: So jetzt wisst ihr was hier los war. Ich konnte ihn vorzeitig stabilisieren aber ich kenne das Gift nicht und weiß daher keine Heilung.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ihr mir versprecht richtig gegen das Sha zu kämpfen und nicht Feuer mit feuer zu bekämpfen
*hält ein phiole mit ein hellgelben flüssigkeit in die LUft*
Ich denke ihr wisst was das ist!
*überlegt*
Weiß Tharan zhu etwas darüber?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

???:Ich bitte darum eine Probe dieses Giftes zu erhalten und es wenn möglich zu identifizieren wir produzieren mehr als nur ein unbekanntes Gift un wohl möglich kann ich helfen.Was wird eigentlich aus dem Zwerg wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Occ ihr wisst aber schon das Thornin in der Taverne ist? occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

OOC Nein ich editiere meinen Beitrag moment...so editiert


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Zu Thronin*
D: Was denkt ihr wer diese Abteilung gegründet hat. *Dunkelpfote schaut zum Wirt* Unser WIrt hier ist ehemaliges Mitglied der Shado-Pan. Er überwacht neben seinem GEschäft hier alle TAten von Forccas.
     Und nebenbei ist der Keller durch Bannzauber mehrerer Magier geschützt.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

occ dalen ist nciht in der Taverne thornin ist drinne und wie konnte fenris ein normaler Wolf durch die Bannzauber kommen? du wiedersprichst dir selbst! occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

???ekomme ich nun eine Phiole mit dem Gift um es zu überprüfen?Entschuldigt bitte falls ich unhöflich wirke aber eines unserer Gifte ist bereits nach außen gelangt und ihr könnt es sicher verstehen ,dass ich allen unbekannten Giften die aufgetaucht sind nachgehen muss oder?


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ihr eine Probe wollt geht zum Hexer nach oben er hat schließlich das Gift in seinem Blut und ich bin nicht meine vorgesetzte Dalen ich bin THornin ein männlicher ZWERG! Und keine weibliche Menshen Frau!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

OOC:einigen wir uns mal also remul ist weg mit dem zwerg um ihn zum shado-pan kloster zu bringen oder?und die bannzauber....sagen wir einfach mal dass man diese umgehen kann dann wär alles im lot XD OOC OFF


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

ooc. ändere meine Texte schnell ab in bezug auf den Zwerg. Die Bannzauber beziehen sich rein auf die Sha-Energie.

D: Eine ganze Phiole ist es nicht.

*Meister Dunkelpfote übergibt eine Phiole die mit einigen Tropfen des Giftes gefüllt ist.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

???:Nun gut ich nehme die Phiole und werde mich in mein Labor zurückziehen.Wer kann solange auf Ratosk aufpassen?Ihm soll nicht noch mehr passieren.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

occ nein mein zwerg bleibt hier! occ off
Das kann ich machen... nein er wird gesund bleiben
*geht zu RAtosak und fenris trotet hinter her*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (20. Oktober 2012)

OOC Na schön also steht Remul noch bei dem Zwerg ...aber einer von euren chars passt bitte auf ratosk auf ja? OOC OFF
???:Nun gut spätestens morgen sollten die Ergebnisse da sein.Auf Bald.
(bin dann mal off bb)


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mir warum sollte ich euch das gegengift geben? Ich meien eure aussage ist UNglaubwürdig!
Die Shado Pan weigern sich gegen jede art von sha  warum sollten sie jetzt ausgerechnet feuer mit feuer bekämpfen wollen?!


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

D: Nennt mir eine Möglichkeit mit der wir sicher gegen sie gewinnen. Nicht ohne Grund wird diese Methode noch nicht eingesetzt, falls sie überhaupt soweit ist. 
     Natürlich wissen wir das es gefährlich ist, deshalb ist es ja auch nur eine alternative. Doch vor eurem Auftauchen waren wir zu wenige um es effektiv zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Vor unserem Auftauchen und gerade wir vom nun ja ich darf euch den Namen meines Ordens nicht sagen dazu bin ich nicht berechtigt aber vertraut mir Sha ist einfacher zu besiegen als ihr dachtet!
*holt einen Zettel heraus *
*auf dem Zettel steht : Bündnis anfrage von dem Silbernen Orden!*
*dadrunter ist eine Leerzeile zusehen*
Überlegt es euch!
Bevor ihr aber was falsch versteht
1. das Bündnis wird vom Rat geprüft
2. Wir stellen teil bedingungen und
3. solltet ihr gegen diese Bedingungen verstoßen ist dies ein Bündnisbruch eurer Seits!
Als zeichen meines Guten Willens 
*kramt in seiner Tasche und holt eine kleine phiole voller grüner Flüssigkeit herraus*
gebt dies Farccas und er wird genesen!
*gibt dem Pandaren das gegengift*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*MEister Dunkelpfote nimmt sowohl den Zettel als auch die Phiole entgegen*
D: Danke ich werde es mit meinen Vorgesetzten bespreche.

*Dunkelpfote geht zu FOrccas gibt ihm das Gegengift und verlässt dann das GAsthaus*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Na toll der eine bewacht mich der andere muss bewacht werden heute ist ein mieser tag!


----------



## Lerua (20. Oktober 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Name: Lerua[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rasse: Mensch [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Geschlecht: männlich[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Klasse: Hexenmeister[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vergangenheit: Sehr jung, grade 23 Jahre alt geworden. Eltern wurden von der Geißel ermordet.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aussehen: Dunkle Robe mit blauen Streifen verziert und eine dunkle Kapuze, die ins Gesicht gezogen ist. (Geschenk eines guten Freundes)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Stechend grüneblaue Augen, Verschlafender müder Blick. Sieht für fremde meist sehr gelangweilt aus. 
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Lerua betritt das pandarisches Wirtshaus und schaut sich um*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ein Wasser bitte Herr Wirt.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Lerua setzt sich auf einen Stuhl vor dem Tresen*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Deck5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Seit gegrüßt werter Herr
Darf ich mich vorstellen mein Name ist Thornin und das hier ist Fenris
*der Wolf jault kurz auf*


----------



## Lerua (20. Oktober 2012)

*schreckt überrascht auf und dreht sich den Zwerg zu*
Ich heiße Lerua...
*versucht nicht nervös zu wirken*


----------



## Forccas (20. Oktober 2012)

*Forccas kommt noch stark geschwächt von dem Gift die Treppe herunter*
F: Hinterlistig ohne Ende dieser Zwerg. 
   *Zu Thronin* Am liebsten würde ich euch jetzt den Händen des dämonischen Feuers übergeben, aber wahrscheinlich hat das Meister DUnkelpfote bereits mit euch geklärt.

*Forccas schafft es gerade so an die Theke*
F: WIrt, gebt mir was zu Essen egal was hauptsache schnell. So ein großen Hunger hatte ich lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann nichts dafür Fenris hat von selbst gehandelt auch wenn ich sagen muss das ich das sehr gut fande...sha absorbieren pah!
Aber ihr solltet nicht vergessen fenris bisswunde ist normaler weise tödlich ich habe Dunkelpfote das gegengift gegeben ich hätte euch sterben lassen können!


----------



## Forccas (21. Oktober 2012)

Soll ich euch jetzt danken das ihr mich vor dem Tod gerettet habt den ihr befohlen habt?


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt ich habe ihn nicht befohlen ich heiße es lediglich gut das Fenris selbst gehandelt hat!
Aber es ist geschehen und kann nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden mich intressiert sowieso das hier und jetzt.


----------



## Forccas (21. Oktober 2012)

*Bekommt eine Große Portion Reis und Gemüße hingestellt und isst sie direkt auf*
F: Und das soll ich euch glauben? Ich sollte lieber darauf achten das nicht auch ich noch einen Pfeil in den Rücken bekomme.

*Erst jetzt fällt Forccas LErua auf*
F: Wer seid ihr denn?


----------



## Lerua (21. Oktober 2012)

*Lerua wendet den Blick von dem Zwerg ab und schaut den alten Menschen an*
Mein Name ist Lerua und wer seit Ihr?
Ihr scheint ja schon einiges mit dem Zwerg erlebt zuhaben, so wie man es eurer Unterhaltung entnehmen konnte.
*ein sarkastisches lächeln umspielt seine Lippen*


----------



## Forccas (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja diese zusammen gestauchte Version eines Jägers meinte sein Schoshündchen auf mich loszuschicken.
 *Blickt zu Thronin; Sarkastisch* Danke für das nette Gift.
Aber er sollte dich besser nicht interessieren. Was treibt euch hierher.


----------



## Lerua (21. Oktober 2012)

*Lerua überlegt kurz, was er den Fremden erzählen kann*
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe der Pandaren , die sich die Leerensucher nennen.
*nimmt sein Glas und trinkt einen Schluck*


----------



## Forccas (21. Oktober 2012)

Nette Leute, in Pandaria sind die meisten nett, ausser sie vergiften dich. Nur eins habe ich nie verstanden, manche von ihnen fliegen auf so komischen Scheiben rum. Mir würde von sowas schwindlig werden.


----------



## Lerua (21. Oktober 2012)

Davon ist mir noch keiner begegnet.
Was treibt euch nach Pandaria? Weswegen seit ihr hier?
*nippt an seinen Glas*


----------



## Forccas (21. Oktober 2012)

Die Geschichte wegen der ich hierher kam ist lang, aber zusammengefasst kann man sagen versuche niemals etwas zu beschwören wenn du die Formel falschrum aufsagst. Dann wirst nämlich du beschworen.
 Ich lebe hier jetzt schon seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt und war lange der einzige Mensch den die Pandaren getroffen haben. 

*Zum WIrt*
Der Reis war lecker ich hätte gern noch zwei solche Portionen und etwas Wasser, danke.


----------



## Lerua (21. Oktober 2012)

Über Beschwörungen müsst ihr mir nichts erzählen....
Wenn meine geklappt hatten, dann wäre ich jetzt nicht hier und würde nach einer Lösung suchen.
*schaut den Wirt an*

Ich hätte noch gerne ein Stück Fleisch.


----------



## Forccas (21. Oktober 2012)

Was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## Lerua (21. Oktober 2012)

*Lerua überlegt, ob er den alten Menschen vertrauen kann*
Mhhh wie Ihr sicherlich wisst, gibt es Magier, die in der Lage sind Tote wiederzubeleben...
Um dies zu tun, brauchen Sie einen Körper und die Seele, der Person , die sie zurückholen wollen.
Ohne Seele sind es nur leere Hüllen, ohne eigenen Willen.
Ich habe versucht mit Hilfe demonischer Energien eine Seele zu beschwören.
*wendet den Blick ab*


----------



## Forccas (21. Oktober 2012)

Wartet
*Forccas macht eine Handbewegung und seine Tasche kommt aus dem Obergeschoss angeflogen. Er holt ein Pergament und einen Stift aus der Tasche und lässt sie wieder wegfliegen*

Wie war das noch gleich. Wisst ihr ich hatte bei einer ähnlichen Formel auch Problem. Ah ich habs.

*Forccas schreibt schnell etwas auf*
Mein Problem war ich konnte die Energie nicht fixieren so das der verbund hält. Mittlerweile werde ich es wohl kaum schaffen aber ich hoffe euch wird das helfen.

*Forccas übergibt Lerua das Pergament*


----------



## Lerua (21. Oktober 2012)

*nimmt das Pergament dankend an und wirft einen kurzen Blick auf das geschriebene*
Ich danke euch, das wird mir sicherlich helfen, mein Ziel zu erreichen.
*schüttelt den alten Mann dankbar die Hand*
Aber eine Frage habe ich dann noch an euch.
Ihr seht nicht wie jemand aus, der gegen das Gesetz handelt und die Kirin Tor haben jegliche Forschung in Richtung der nekromantischen Magie verboten, wie kommt es, dass ihr so viel darüber wisst und so wertvolle Informationen preisgebt?
*beißt in das Stück Fleisch, was der Wirt brachte*


----------



## Forccas (21. Oktober 2012)

Auch zu meiner Zeit gab es Nekromanten nur waren das Lachnummer. Aber die restlichen Magier die nicht gerade direkt dem Rat untergeordnet waren hatten alle was mit Dämonen zu schaffen.
 Bei vielen blieb es bei einem Versuch aber bei eingigen ging es weiter. So auch bei mir. Und so wurde aus einem Wichtel eine Teufelswache, aus dieser wiederum eine Höllenbestie. 
Das danach ging es jedoch nicht weiter. Große Eredarlords sind schwer zu bannen, halte das in Errinerung.

*Der Koch bringt Forccas die beiden Portionen Reis.*
Endlich, ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich soviel essen kann.
*Forccas stürzt sich auf das Essen*
Danke für das Essen. Bitte auf meine Rechnung setzten.
*Geht auf sein Zimmer.*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

*lacht *
Wie ihr soviel essen könnt?
Das gift von Meinem Wolf hat euch geschwächt wahrscvheinlich wart ihr sogar gerade dabei zu sterben
*Fenris guckt thornin an*
He kleiner ich sagte doch schon du musst auf diät gehen!
*fenris schnappt nach thornin und erwischt dessen arm*
AUUUUUUUUA!
Sag spinnst du kleiner?
*fenris winselt*
Ach so verstehe tut mir leid ich verstehe das immer falsch
*Thornin verbindet sich die stelle an der er von Fenris gebissen wurde trinkt aber nichts sondern ordert was zu essen für seinen Wolf*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

*??? betritt die Taverne und wirft Remul einen traurigen Blick zu,welcher sich schnell wieder von Remul abwendet und ernst bleibt*
???:Ich hoffe ihr habt gut auf ihn aufgepasst.Doch leider...ist das Gift weiterentwickelt als bei uns und das Gegenmittel würde er nicht verkraften.Kennt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Welches Gift meint ihr?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

???as Gift in Ratosk natürlich.Es stellt eine wahre Bedrohung für ihn da!


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Mhh habt ihr eine Probe oder so?
Ich bräuchte eine es ist höchst wahrscheinlich das meine Vorgesetzte Dalen das Gift heilen kann.
Eine fertige Analyse des Giftes wäre natürlich noch besser!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

???:Natürlich habe ich eine Probe und zwar nicht gerade wenig.Da die Grundlage des Giftes aber von uns kommt denke ich nicht ,dass ihr es weiter schafft als unsere Forschungen.Die Analyse ist von unserer Seite aus vollständig nur wie gesagt:Ratosk würde das Gegenmittel was wir entwickelt haben nicht überleben.Nun ich geh dann nach oben zu ihm.
*Gibt ihm die Phiole mit dem Gift,welche bis zum Rand gefüllt ist und geht danach auf Ratosks Zimmer.


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

*schreibt ein bisschen Pergament*
*nach ein paar minuten kommt ein verhüllte gestalt nach oben*
*eine weibliche Stimme  ähnlich die von Dalen fragt*
könntet ihr bitte kurz zur seite gehen? Wir kennne dieses Gift und ich kann es heilen


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

???:Wer seid ihr überhaupt?*Geht beiseite*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

UNinteressant aber er hier kennt mich
*zeigt auf den vom Gift betroffenen*
Aluera zahg derin khadaraas
*ein silberenes Leuchten zieht ein Grüne Substanz direkt aus dem Körper durch Rüstung und durch Fleisch hindurch*
*die Gestallt hält nun eine Grüne Kugel in ihrer und füllt diese in einer Phiole*
HIer bitte das Gift ich hoffe ihr könnt ein gegen....
*knickt ein*
Mhh tut mir leid
*gibt dem Fremden das pure Gift*
Ich hoffe ihr könnt ein GegenmIttel herstellen!
*verschwindet in einem silbernen Leuchten*
*thornin kommt nach oben*
Und konnte Dalen helfen?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

???:Allerdings aber ...
Ra:Nun sie hat sich seltsam verhalten.
???:Nun Ratosk ruht euch noch ein wenig aus ihr müsst bald losziehen.
Ra:In Ordnung.
???:Kommt lasst uns gehen.*Verlässt das Zimmer und geht nach unten an den Tisch wo vorher Ratosk saß*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

*geht mit nach unten*
Hey Wirt eine Fleischplatte vom Grill bitte für unseren Rotosk hier!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk kommt die Treppe runter,doch seine Augen sind erloschen.Er geht direkt aus der Taverne raus und verschwindet in einem dunklem Portal*
???:Was?He wisst ihr mit welcher Art von Magie sie das Gift entzogen hat?!


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
Ich weiß nur das es eine Mischung zwischen Licht und schattenmagie ist... es könnte jetzt natürlich sein das  er durch die beigemischte lichtmgaie geschwächt! ist!
Aber sowas passiert nicht!
Der wirt setzt die Grillplatte vor Thornin ab
*nimmt sich ein stück und gibt fenris auch eins*
Auch eins fremder?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

???:Nein danke.So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt höchstens eine starke Abschwächung aber noch niemals dass es komplett erlischt.Vielleicht war das Gift schon zu weit im Körper vorgedrungen.Entschuldigt mich Remul ich muss mich um ihn kümmern.Los tut es.
Re:Na schön.*Erschafft ein identisch aus sehendes Portal wie das in dem Ratosk verschwand*
???:Führt den Auftrag trotz dieser Umstände aus.*Verschwindet in dem Portal*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wollt ihr ein stück fleisch?
*bietet eins der vielen an*
UNd was ist das für ein Auftrag?
Ich meine ich habe eurem Kompananda gerade das Leben gerettet!
OK sagen wir es so ohne mich wäre Dalen nie hier gewesen!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

Re:Meinen Kompanen?Auch wenn ihr es nicht wisst Ratosk ist weitaus wichtiger für mich und seinem Zustand  zu urteilen ist es nicht besser geworden.Man kann nicht sagen ob er immernoch in Lebensgefahr ist.
(wie fies dass du deine beiträge immer editierst bitte schreibe es einmal komplett)


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wieso ist er denn so wichtig für euch?
Seit ihr in eurer Seele verbunden oder was?
Nein jetzt ohne Spaß sagt es einmal!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

Re:Nun.....er ist mein Bruder.Wir kämpften beide immer zusammen.Da ist es doch wohl verständlich dass ich mich um ihn Sorge.


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

.     .      .
Ihr beide seit Brüder?!
Das ist sehr selten wie habt ihr beiden euch befreit?
Durch gegenseitiges Erinnern?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

Re:So ist es.Und anschließend kehrten wir beide wieder zurück in unsere Gilde.Habt ihr sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja...
Was ist euer Ziel?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

Re:Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ihr meint mit dem Ziel.Man kann sich sehr viele verschiedene Ziele setzen.Welches meint ihr?


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Eure Träume , Wünsche , Hoffnungen...
und nun sagt nicht Todesritter haben keine Gefühle!
Das wäre gelogen oder anders gesagt.
Was ist euer Ziel im Leben?
Meins ist meinen König aus seinem Diamanteren Gefängnis zu holen!
*nachdem er sich des todesritter geschichte angehört hat*
Nun gut ich geh wieder Dalen sollte gleich kommen und meinen PLatz hier wiedereinnehmen.
*dalen kommt ins Gasthaus und sie und thornin nicken sich ab*
*sie setzt sich an ihren alten Platz*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (21. Oktober 2012)

Re:Unsere Träume?Nun sicher könnte ich einige Sachen aufzählen,jedoch sind diese in Eiskrone untergegangen.Momentan haben wir nur ein Zielie Runenklinge zu beherschen.Wie ihr wahrscheinlich wisst müssen wir anderen Leid zufügen um zu überleben.Sowas wollen wir nicht akzeptieren und eine Heilung dagegen gibt es nicht.Ich könnte euch genauso gut sagen was wir in der Zeit machen wo wir nicht gebraucht werden aber das ist nicht für jedes Ohr hier bestimmt.


----------



## Xatra (21. Oktober 2012)

*gorfel stürmt in das gasthaus und sieht noch abgerissener aus als beim ersten mal. Er schaut sich mit gehetzem blick im gasthauy um, und setzt sich in die dunkelste ecke*

Wirt? Bringt mir das stärkste dasnihr habt! Die rechnung vom letzen mal werde ich gleich mit begleichen. 

Verzeiht meinen heimlichen aufbruch, aber glaubt mir... es war das beste für alle!

*an die gäste gewandt* sagt mir ist dalen noch hier?


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich bin hier was wollt ihr?


----------



## Xatra (21. Oktober 2012)

*blickt zu ihr hinüber*

meinen dank aussprechen! ihr habt mein schwert gut hinbekommen *grinst böse*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Oktober 2012)

Und das obwohl ich betrunken war und ich eurer Meinung verrückt bin..
*Lächelt*
Und wenn oder was habt ihr damit getötet ihr hattet ja anscheinend genügend Zeit es auszuprobieren!
*geht nach oben um sich schlafen zu legen*
*occ bin dann off bb occ off*


----------



## Xatra (21. Oktober 2012)

Seid ihr auch  aber anscheinend wisst ihr was ihr tut, zumindest in der hinsicht. *lachen*

nunja, ich denke für diese geschichte ist ein ander mal zeit, aber sagen wir einfach... unfreundliche verfolger


----------



## Zhiala (21. Oktober 2012)

Name: Lianah
Rasseraenei
weiblich
Klasse: ? erstmal unbekannt (Schamanin)
Aussehen: Groß und zierlich wie die meisten ihrer Art, trägt eine einfache lederne Hose und ein lockeres Hemd, einen schmalen Dolch am eleganten metallenen Gürtel. An den Hufen und unter den Fingernägeln sind Reste von Erde zu sehen. 
_____________

*betritt das Gasthaus, schaut nach freien Plätzen und setzt sich dann an eine Ecke des Tresens*
Guten Abend allerseits

*zum Wirt gewand*
Wenn Ihr zwischen all den Gästen Zeit hättet mir ein paar Karotten zu braten und ein Bräu zu zapfen würd ich nicht nein sagen
*lächelt*
Ich bau auch wieder welche an sobald das Hexenkraut geerntet ist

*stützt einen Ellenbogen auf die Theke und beginnt ihre Nägel zu reinigen während sie sich unaufdringlich umschaut*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

*??? betritt die Taverne wieder*
???:Es steht nicht gut um ihn.Ihr solltet zu ihm gehen ich übernehme dann die Aufgabe.
Reanke,Meister.*verschwindet in einem weiterem dunklem Portal*


----------



## Xatra (22. Oktober 2012)

Wirt? WIRT! Wo steckt dieser kerl? 

*schaut von seinem glas auf und blickt in die runde* 
Oh, so spät schon?

*lässt eine münze aif den tisch fallen und geht die treppe hich in seinczimmer*


----------



## Russelkurt (22. Oktober 2012)

Name: Robert, der Unscheinbare
Rasse: Mensch (männlich)
Klasse: (Wander)Mönch

Aussehen: Durchschnittliche Körpergröße, dunkelbraunes bis schwarzes mittellanges Haar, ein halbwegs gepflegter Vollbart im Gesicht, keine sichtbaren Narben am Kopf, einfache Kleidung aus Leinen und Wolle (nicht gefärbt), eine Weste aus braunem Leder und schwarze Stiefel aus gehärtetem Leder. Über der Kleidung trägt er einen einfachen überknielangen dunklen Mantel aus Leinen mit Kapuze als Wetterschutz. Er hat einen großen abgewetzen Rucksack aus Leder und einen langen Wanderstab.

Robert, der Unscheinbare betritt die Taverne. Als er unter der Tür durchgetreten ist schaut er sich um, klopft seinen Mantel ab und geht seelenruhig zum nächsten freien Sitzplatz nahe eines Feuers. Er blickt sich nach einem Wirt suchend im Schankraum um, wird allerdings gerade nicht fündig, woraufhin er seinen Mantel neben sich ablegt und so seinen Trinkschlauch entblößt, aus welchem er einen tiefen Schluck nimmt. Dann kramt er in seinem Rucksack herum und holt eine Harfe, gefertigt aus Holz und Horn, verziert mit bronzenen Beschlägen heraus. Er fängt leise an zu klampfen und summt eine Melodie...

Nach einigen Minuten, die er versunken in seinem Spiel dasaß, blickt er auf und sieht den Wirt vor sich.

R: Werter Wirt, seid Ihr wohl so gut und bringt mir einen Krug Bier und eine Nudelsuppe? (R. kramt in seinem Geldbeutel und schnippst dem Wirt ein Silberstück zu)

Wirt: (Fängt das Silberstück auf) Klar. (Geht und holt das Bestellte)

Robert spielt leise weiter auf seiner Harfe und summt, bis der Wirt mit seiner Bestellung zurückkehrt.

R: Habt dank. (Er legt seine Harfe beiseite und trinkt und isst genussvoll)

Der Wirt geht wieder hinter seine Theke.


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

*Worto erwacht aus einer Art Tagtraum und scheint zu hyperventilieren*

Wo bin ich? Vater? 

*hält sich den Bauch und keucht*

*ein Zettel rutscht von seiner Schulter direkt in seinen Arm*

*blickt sich um und beruhigt sich langsam*

*Liest den Zettel und murmelt*

....Schrein der 2 Monde.......3 Tage.....

*Blickt wieder in die Runde*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange ich in meinem Tagtraum versteinert dagesessen habe?


----------



## Xatra (22. Oktober 2012)

*stollpert mit verschleierten blick die treppe hinunter*

Worto! Schön dich zu sehen. Wie geht es dir?
Du siehst aus als hättest du einen geist gesehen *lacht*

*will sich zu worto an den tisch setzen, weicht aber erschrocken zurück als er den zettel sieht*

Was ist das für ein zettel? Wer hat ihn dir gegeben?! *greift nach seinem schwert* 
Ist dort eine unterschrift oder ein sigel zu sehen?
*mit lUter stimme* Antworte!!


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe öfters Tagträume, die mich für längere Zeit erstarren lassen. Meist in emotionalen Momenten.

*blickt auf die Notiz und Faltet sie sorgfältig während er weiterspricht*
Senkt eure Klinge und seid unbesorgt!

Es ist eine private Sache die mir sehr am Herzen liegt, ich werde bald zurück sein.

Bis bald mein Freund

*packt sein Schild und Schwert und verlässt das Gasthaus mit einem Abschiedsgruß an alle*


----------



## Xatra (22. Oktober 2012)

*steckt sein schwert weg*

Verzeiht mein freund... ich glaube wir werden alle von unseren dämonen der vergangenheit gejagt.
*senkt den kopf und lässt sich auf den nächsten stuhl fallen* 
Wirt bringt mir bitte frühstück! 

*stopft sich eine pfeife mit kraut und blickt sich im raum um* 

He ihr!Draenei. Setzt euch zu mir wenn ihr wollt. Ich würde gern eure geschichte hören.

*steckt die pfeife an und nimmt einen tiefen zug*
Ahhhh... wenigsrens das ist mir geblieben


----------



## Zhiala (22. Oktober 2012)

*Dreht sich zu dem Menschen um der sie angerufen hat*

Ich habe einen Namen, Mensch. 
*lächelt um ihren Worten die Schärfe zu nehmen*

Ihr könnt mich Lianah nennen aber meine Geschichte ist sehr uninteressant! ich kam hierher um Ruhe zu finden und bin unter die Ackerbauern gegangen.

*steht auf und geht gemütlich mit dem Krug in der Hand zu dem Mann herüber*
Ihr scheint interessanter zu sein als eine Frau die ein Feld bestellt


----------



## Xatra (22. Oktober 2012)

Den hattet ihr uns aber bisher nich verraten *lacht*
Mein name ist gorfel. Schön euch kennen zu lernen.

Ackerbauern, soso. Sagt ihr habt nicht zufälllig pfeifenkraut? /zwinkern
Wie läuft denn dss geschäft so? Habt ihr die überfälle dieser shed-ling unter kontrolle bekommen?

Meine geschichte?
Sie ist lang, glänzend, dunkel und traurig... und vor allem meine eigene schuld.
Aber lasst uns damt auf meine freinde warten... sie sollen wissen wer ich wirklich bin.

Erzählt mir von eurer heimat! Ich fand die draenei schon immer faszinierend.


----------



## Russelkurt (22. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem er aufgegessen und ausgetrunken hatte, winkte Robert den Wirt heran und fragte ihn nach einem Zimmer.

Wirt: Ein schlichtes Zimmer kostet 2 Silberlinge pro Nacht.

R: Ein Zimmer für 2 Nächte bitte, ich zahle im Voraus. (Er reichte dem Wirt 4 Silberlinge und ließ sich vom Wirt zu den Zimmern führen. Der Wirt kam wenige Augenblicke später zurück.)


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*Dalen kommt mit der gleichen Robe herunter mit der sie den Todesritter behandelt hat*
Sagt fremder warum geht es eurem freund nicht gut das gift sollte vollständig aus seinem Körper sein und ich habe doch extra...
Tut mir leid mein Fehler ich habe vergessen die Schattenmachtkugel in seinem Körper zu aktivieren...sagt reagiert euer Freund empfindlich gegenüber Schattenmächten?
*zu Gorfal*
Wer soll wissen wer ihr wirklich seit?
*zu der Dreanei*
Seid gegrüßt werte Dame.


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

Name: Lyneela
Rasse: Blutelf (weiblich)
Klasse: Paladin

*Die Tür öffnet sich und eine Blutelfen Frau mit strahlend orangem Haar schaut sich direkt am Eingang des Gasthauses um*

*Sie fragt in die Runde*

Hallo, ist hier zufällig ein Taure mit dem Namen Worto vorbeigekommen?
Ich muss ihn unbedingt finden.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*guckt die Blutelfe misstrauisch an*
Warum wollt ihr das wissen?


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

Worto und ich sind seit unserer Kindheit befreundet gewesen, doch wir haben uns hier in Pandaria verloren.

*Senkt den Kopf*

Ich hoffe ihm ist nichts zugestoßen


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
Ich denke er sollte gerade jetzt beim Schrein der 2 Monde sein.
Zudem wird er so denke ich bald zurück kommen.
*packt ein Kartenspiel aus*
Lust auf eine Runde Karten?


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

*atmet erleichtert auf*

Ich danke euch recht herzlich. Karten? Warum nicht?
Doch wo bleiben meine Manieren? Ich bin Lyneela und ihr?

*streckt die Hand aus*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin Dalen und... tut mir leid ich kann euch gerade nicht die Hand geben.
Ich habe einen ziemlich schwierigen Entgiftungszauber vor kurzem gewirkt und es könnten noch Reste der Magie an meinen Händen haften.
Da ich nicht weiß wie ihr darauf reagiert unterlasse ich dies lieber aber keine Angst diese Karten kommen von meiner mutter und sind Magie abweisend.
*teilt die Karten aus offensichtlich ein altes Darnassisches Kartenset*


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

Klingt als wärt ihr auch eine heilige Paladina, wie ich.

*grinst Dalen freundlich an*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*Überlegt*
Nun ja ... zum teil.
*gibt die Karten aus*


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

Klingt spannend, doch lasst uns erst spielen

*nimmt ihre Karten*

Wirt? bringt ihr uns bitte etwas trinkbares?
Was möchtet ihr Dalen? Ich werde es euch bezahlen, da ihr mir eine Last vom Herzen genommen habt.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

*??? gesellt sich zu Dalen und der anderen Elfe die Karten spielen möchten*
???:Nun wie soll ich es ausdrücken?Die beiden reagieren sehr empfindlich darauf und wenn ich darf würde ich gerne mitspielen.
(was fürn kartenspiel eigentlich?muss darauf ja auch die emotes abstimmen)


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

occ 1.Dalen ist keine elfe! 2.Wir spielen Mau Mau ... ich denke das es das auch in azeroth gitb :-)  occ off

Natürlich könnt ihr mitspielen ... wenn ihr euren Namen sagt und mir meine Frage die ich euch vorher gestellt hatte beantwortet!
Mhh vielen dank Lyneela, wenn ihr mich schon so fragt nehm ich gerne Mondbeerensaft.
*legt ein schwarze 6*


----------



## Xatra (22. Oktober 2012)

Ooc woher weiß dalen eig. Das ich was erzählen will wenn sie garnicht im raum war zu diesem zeitpunkt? Ooc off

Würde es euch stören wenncich mich zum karten spielen hinzugeselle? 
*an dalen gewant* ihr seht erschöpft aus, aber ich weiß ja schon das vut zureden bei euch nicht hilft *zwinkert*

Was ich erzählen möchte? Ich denke wir sollten auf worto warten... ich brauche euren rat.. deinen und seinen. Ich habe euch sehr zu schätzen gelernt.

*beginnt sich erneut eine pfeife zu stopfen*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

occ das erfahrt ihr später so heilig ist dalen nicht wie ihr zu glauben vermagt occ off


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

Ihr kennt meinen guten Freund Worto auch?
Es klingt als ob er länger hier gewesen wäre und ihr euch auch mit ihm angefreundet hättet.
Das freut mich. Es scheint als wären die Leute in diesem Gasthaus überaus freundlich.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

???:Namen finde ich nicht nötig,insbesondere wenn man keinen falschen Eindruck machen möchte.Außerdem habe ich eure Frage doch beantworteteide reagieren sehr empfindlich auf so etwas.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*seuftzt*
*murmelnt während dalens handfläche silbern leuchtet*
ah kas gaz re hog nirlun
*Eine schattenkugel erscheint kurz in Dalens handfläche verschwindet allerdings sofort wieder*
*räuspert sich und hält sich den Kopf*
Eine frühere INformation wäre besser gewesen...
Nun gut.
JA worto war recht lange hier er ist auf jeden fall ein sehr netter Taure
*gitb karten An den Unbekannten und gorfel aus*


----------



## Xatra (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja werte blutelfe. Er ist ein guter gefährte. Ich beneide euch um so einen freund. Und ich bedaure seinen überstürzten aufbruch sehr. Gerade jetzt kann ich seinen rat gut gebrauchen.

*an dalen gewant* wie stehts? Bekomme ich auch karten?
*steckt sich die pfeife an* wirt bringt mir bitte ein bier!


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

*von weitem hört man Schreie und Kampfgeräusche*

*kurze zeit später schreit  es direkt vor der Eingangstür des Gasthauses*

DALEN!!!

*Worto stürzt durch die Gasthaustür und bricht zusammen, in der Hand ein Paket*

*in der Ferne Reiten unidentifierbare Wesen in die Ferne*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

???Eine Schattenkugel?Ich dachte ihr benutzt ausschließlich Silbermagie.(bei maumau gibt es 2 schwarze ''farben'' pick und kreuz ich geh einfach mal davon aus es war pick außerdem gibt es 2 verschiedene spielweisen machen wir die mit 8 aussetzen 7 zwei ziehen und bube was wünschen?)*legt eine Pick 5*
???:Was soll diese Aufruhr?


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*springt auf und rennt zu Worto nachdme sie angekommen ist kniet sie nieder und legt ein Hand auf Worto*
*atmet durch*
Eunion kha lehr zeras kal di earenos KAHLEDIS
*Mehrer Stöße aus silbernem Licht durchfahren Worto*
*Kann sich kaum halten und fällt beinah um*
*außer atem*
Worto hört ihr mich?

Occ Das war ein Heilzauber der alles schädlich in einem Körper vertreibt und die Energie teilweise wieder herstellt 
Ps: ja wir machen die Spielweise! occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

*??? steht auf und steht nun neben Dalen*
???:Überanstrengt euch nicht ihr seid nicht die einzige,die das heilen kann.Außerdem denke ich nicht ,dass er ohne Grund zusammenbricht.Worto was ist passiert?*hofft darauf dass der Heilzauber funktioniert hat und Worto antworten kann*


----------



## pwnytaure (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, Mein name ist Freki 
Ich bin ein untoter vrykul, somit ca. 2,50 groß, lange blonde haare, bart zu 3 zöpfen geflochten, komplett zutättowiert mit tribals u.ä.

*barkeeper anguck, geld auf tresen schmeiß*
"Bring mir mal ein fass met!" 

*sich an tisch setz und den paladin ungläubig anguck*


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

*Lyneela springt auf* Worto? Was ist geschehen?

Worto (kommt kurz zu sich und spricht sichtlich erschöpft): Dalen, ich habe euer Paket, hier.

*Wortos Oberteil hat einen Tiefen Schnitt in der Schulter aus dem viel Blut strömt*

Mich haben gerade Wesen überfallen und gefragt was in dem Paket ist. Sie sahen aus wie Zwerge, waren jedoch größer, fast so groß wie ich.
Sie sahen aus, wie wenn...

*Worto fällt in Ohnmacht*

*Lyneela rennt zu Worto und holt Verbände aus ihrer Tasche um Wortos Schulter zu verbinden*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*atmet sehr tief durch*
*betet*
*nach ein Paar sekunden kniet da wo vorher Dalen kniet eine Art silber elementar*
AHREKAL DIREG TTO LE RA SEEN
*Der Raum wird kurzzeitig geblendet von zu viel hellem Licht*
*Das Lich schwellt ab und Dalen liegt auch auf dem Boden *
Nein.....ich bin nicht in Ohnmacht gefallen...puuuh.
Wenn das nicht hilft....
*Setzt sich zu Worto und gibt ihm eine Hellblaue Flüssigkeit zutrinken*
ist er Tod.....
Occ Wortos wunde und komplettes inneres ist wieder hergestellt zudem ist die Flüssigkeit ein Trank der die Energie in hohem Masse wieder herstellt occ off


----------



## Xatra (22. Oktober 2012)

*springt auf und zieht sein schwert. Stürmt aus der offenen tür nach draußen*

*nach wenigen minute  kehrt gorfel verschwitzt zurück*

Ich konnte sie nicht einholen, und erkennen konnte  ich auch nichts. Tut mir leid.

*kniet neben worto* was ist passiert mein freund?

Wirt bringt und wasser und einen starken snaps! Schnell.
Verzeiht dalen, Aber ich kenne den besten weg einen krieger wieder auf die beine zu bekommen.
Und verdammt nochmal setzt euch hin und ruht euch aus! Erschöpft seid ihr niemandem nütze.

Was ist das überhaupt für ein paket? War es das leben unseres freundes wert? 
*spuckt aus und schmeißt sich auf den nächsten stuhl*


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

*Worto öffnet die Augen langsam und schaut sich im Raum um*

Dalen!

*sein Blick schweift weiter auf Lyneela und er reibt sich seine Augen*

Lyneela? Du bist es wirklich. Oh habe ich dich vermisst.
Allerdings brauche ich erst Schlaf um mich von den Ereignissen gerade zu erholen.

*Steht langsam auf - Lyneela unterstütz ihn dabei*

*Worto gibt das Päckchen an Dalen*

Habt ihr mich geheilt? Die Wunde an meiner Schulter war ziemlich tief. Dem Paket sollte jedoch nichts passiert sein.

*lächelt kurz und schreitet dann mit Führung von Lyneela zur Treppe, die zu den Zimmern führt*

Wirt, ich brauche dringend ein Zimmer, das Gold bekommt ihr morgen.

Lyneela: Schaffst du es alleine hoch?

Worto: Ja, meine liebe, mache dir keine Sorgen, ich bin nur erschöpft. Bitte lasst uns morgen weitersprechen, sonst schlafe ich...*gähnt*...nach spätestens 1 Minute am Tisch ein.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

???:Ich habe euch doch gesagt euch nicht zu überanstrengen.
*Remul betritt das Gasthaus allerdings ohne Ratosk und sieht nicht besonders fröhlich aus.Er erblickt Dalen und Worte am Boden.*
Re:Was ist passiert?Und wer waren diese Wesen da draußen?
???:Nun eben das wollte ich gerade herausfinden....aber euch bedrückt etwas.So sagt also was?
Re:Wir wussten es würde sowieso bald sein...*sagt nichts weiter*
???:Nun ihr wisst es so wie ich das die Kontrolle nur eine Illusion ist.Es ist so wie mit den Pfirsichbäumen.Wie können sie nicht zwingen zu erblühen sondern sie gehen erst in ihrem Glanz auf wenn die Zeit reif ist.Selbst wenn wir einen neuen Baum aus den Kernen pflanzen wird stehts ein Pfirsichbaum heranwachsen auch wenn wir uns noch so sehr etwas anderes wünschen.Auch wenn es euch schmerzt müssen wir Plan B einleiten.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*erschöpft*
Kann m...mich jemand stützen??
*versucht aufzustehen fällt aber wieder hin*
Ihr wisst schon dass das Eine Rüstung für euch ist worto?

Occ Man kann jetzt sowas wie Begleitet dalen an den Tisch sagen occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

Re:Nun gut....ich werde es tun.*Verlässt das Gasthaus direkt wieder*
???:Kommt Dalen ich stütze euch*begleitet Dalen an den Tisch*


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

*Lyneela setzt sich zu Dalen an den Tisch*

Erzählt, was hat euch Worto da gegeben?


----------



## Xatra (22. Oktober 2012)

Närrisches weib... kommt her ich helfe euch!

*hilft dale n an einen tisch*
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mein zimmer für eine weile haben... ich geleite euch hinauf wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*setzt sich erschöpft hin*
Das war eine Rüstung speziell geschmiedet sie ist so stark das Sha und normale Waffen nicht durchdringen können... aber sie ist für Worto.
Danke euch beide aber ich spiel jetzt gerade lieber Karten.
*legt ein Herz Acht wodurch Gorfel aussetzen darf*
....Kann jemand das Paket holen ich möchte es beaufsichtigen ich habe immer noch genügend Kraft...
*versucht immer noch nach Atem zu kommen*

Occ Dalen hat das alles bisher durch pure Willenskraft überlebt bei einem weiteren Zauber muss sie noch mehr geben was ziemlich fatal wäre nicht tödlich aber fatal occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

*??? setzt sich dann auch wieder hin wirkt aber eindeutig deprimierter*
???itte schön.Aber ihr könntet so langsam wirklich Hilfe gebrauchen.


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

ooc: worto hat das paket bereits an dalen gegeben /ooc off

Lyneela: Wusste jemand von dem Paket? Wahrscheinlich dachte Worto er solle das Paket für euch holen.
Hätte er es nur gleich geöffnet, dann wäre ihm das wahrscheinlich nicht passiert.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*lacht..wenn auch erschöpft*
Ich bin der letzte der hilfe braucht... außer gerade verstanden?
.....
Das war aber auch das erste mal das ich nun ja einen Teil meiner Lebensessenz jemandem anderen gegeben habe.

UNd nein es wusste niemand von dem Paket....
Sagt ihr da VRykul waren das eure Landsleute ? Die Beschreibung passt so gut.
Occ Ich mache das mal so das man einen Teil verlust der Lebensessenz abhaben kann und das sich diese nach ein paar tagen wieder regeneriert hat occ off


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

Die Beschreibung passt auf Vyrkul? Seid ihr euch sicher Dalen? Worto sagte doch sie hätten ausgesehen wie Zwerge, nur größer.
Ich denke wir sollten niemanden beschuldigen und warten was uns Worto morgen früh zu erzählen hat.

Jedoch möchte ich euch jetzt schon danken für alles was ihr für ihn getan habt. Auch wenn ihr sagt ihr habt euch nur zum Teil dem heiligen verschrieben, so ist das Licht doch in eurem Herzen.


----------



## Xatra (22. Oktober 2012)

zwerge... *gorfel murmelt vor sich hin*

wir sollten ihn genauer befragen wenn er bei kräften ist. Sollten es wirklich zwerge, oder andere vertreter der allianz gewesen sein trage ich vermutlich einen teil der schuld.

Verzeiht mich einen moment
*gorfel steht auf und verlässt das wirtshaus*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*Lächelt*
Danke aber ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so viel mit dem Licht zu tun wie ihr denkt im Gegenteil!
Ich studiere immoment Schattenmagie damit ich diese wirkungsvoller in meine Silberzauber einbinden kann.
Wäre ich etwas weiter vorangeschritten wäre ich jetzt nicht so erschöpft.
Habt ihr unverderbte Vrykul gesehen? Also braune Vrykul? Ich finde das sie eine große ähnlichkeit mit Zergen haben..nur größer,wobei ich denke den Unterschied kennt worto...also was war es dann?
Sagt spielt ihr überhaupt noch mit?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

???:Wer passt  auf Worto auf während er sich oben ausruht?Er hat wichtige Informationen und ich denke nicht dass sie es auf sich beruhen lassen.
*legt eine Herz 10*
(interessant zerge...mist dachte wärn wow thread und nicht starcraft XD)


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

*Lyneela springt auf*

Ihr habt recht Fremder. Ich werde nach ihm sehen.
Wirt? gebt mir ein Wasser mit für Worto.

*nimmt das Wasser und geht nach oben.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

*??? wirkt weiterhin sehr bedrückt und das schon als Remul reinkam und und keine guten Nachrichten brachte*
???:Ich steige an dieser Stelle aus mir ist der Spaß vergangen der diesen Geschehnissen.Aber sagt Dalen wisst ihr überhaupt wovon Remul sprach?


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

Nein weiß ich nicht wirklich...
*steht auf und läuft langsam zur Treppe*
*ruft*
Ohfeliaa sie ist eine Freundin
*Geht wieder zum Tisch und setzt sich erschöpft hin *
Uff nicht so einfach wie ich dachte.


----------



## lilading (22. Oktober 2012)

*Als Lyneela wieder in dem Raum kommt läuft sie zielstrebig zu Dalen und flüstert ihr etwas ins Ohr*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

*??? schreibt was auf ein Pergament:''Seitdem unsere Mitglieder seine Schattenkugel wieder aktiviert haben kann er sich nicht kontrollieren wir werden ihn deshalb wohl erst einmal wegsperren müssen.Aber das soll nicht eure Sorge sein.''und reicht das Pergament an Dalen weiter*

OOC Das in den Anführungszeichen ist der text darf nur Dalen drauf eingehen  
Wie wo ist das Pergament?Ich zitiere:''und reicht das Pergament an Dalen weiter'' die sitzt doch noch am selbem Tisch OOC off


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

occ hat sich erledigt occ off


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
Das könnte möglich sein... gut wenn das so ist.
*grinst*
*ruft* 
Ohfeliaa mach bitte Jagd auf die Angreifer von Worto und lass keinen am Leben!
*die vermummte Gestalt rennt die TReppe runter und aus dem Gasthaus*
Schattenkugel in wie fern ?
Ich habe die schattenenergie in form einer Kugel gerade eben in meiner Hand zerquetscht...zumindest die die ich für ihn als Macht, damit er nicht mehr ganz so schwach ist, in seinen Körper gelegt habe


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

*??? schaut der Gestalt hinterher*
???:Wer ist denn diese Ohfeliaa?


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

DAs war Ohfeliaa.
Meine Halbschwester.
Zur erklärung sie ist eine Nachtelfe!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

*Remul taucht wieder auf mit einer schweren Wunde in Herznähe auf*
Re:Er .... wir lagen mit ihm.....richtig....*bricht zusammen*
???:REMUL!Verdammt.
*Ratosk taucht in der Tür mit seiner blutigen Runenklinge in der Hand auf*
???:Er ist euer Bruder!
Ra:*lacht*Warum sollte mich das interessieren?
???:Ihr wisst doch selbst nicht was ihr da redet!Ich habe euch immer in Schutz genommen und nun das?!
Ra:Ich habe nichts dazu zu sagen außer eine Sache:Sterbt alter Narr.
???:Heute wird nicht noch mehr Blut vergossen werden!Ihr werdet nicht dieses schöne Land entweihen!*teleportiert sich und Ratosk weg*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*teleportiert den unbekannten zurück*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

*??? wirkt sehr verärgert teleporiert zu werden*
???as geht euch nichts an er soll nicht sterben nur handlungsunfähig gemacht werden wie ihr wisst.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*Lächelt *
Ich habe alles unter Kontrolle
Kennt ihr den Zauber für das abziehen von Lebens energie?
Euer "Freund" sollte gerade jetzt Ohnmächtig sein und daran wird sich ohne das ich was mache auch nicht ändern..das kam gerade recht...!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

???:Ich glaube nicht dass ihr noch genug Kraft habt um es zu heilen.Aber ich habe keine andere Wahl die Hilfe anzunehmen wie es scheint.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich vielleicht nicht dieser Ratosk jeddoch scheint mehr als genug zu haben.
Sagt was soll ich tun?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

???:Ratosk hat mehr als genug Kraft dennoch vergesst ihr da ein Problem.*deutet auf die Wunde von Remul*Ihr wisst was ich meine es stand auf dem Pergament.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

In wiefern hat das was mit REmul zu tun?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

???:Wieso sollte Ratosk uns helfen wenn er in dem Zustand ist?


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

Weil er keine wahl hat...sagt einfach ich was machen muss um unseren verrückt gewordenen todesriitter zu heilen!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

???:Wild gewordene Todesritter müssen von selbst wieder zu Verstand kommen deshalb wollen wir ihn solange wegsperren....allerdings gibt es dann ein Problem mit der Heilung dieser Wunde.Können wir nicht die Kraft von jemand anderem nehmen?


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

Wurde auch Zeit das du das verstehst kurz ich soll Remul heilen und IHr habt dan Ratosk wieder unter KOntrolle?
*steht vorsichtig auf*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (22. Oktober 2012)

???:Nein leider nicht er verlor schon die Kontrolle bevor er ihm das zufügte.Vorrang hat diese Wunde und nicht Ratosk.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2012)

*kniet neben dem Todesritter*
*Murmelt*
*ein extremeres silbernes leuchten als es schon bei worto der fall war umgibt Dalen und nach ein paar Sekunden ist die Wunde von Relum geschloßen als ob nie was gewesen wäre.*
So und da ich Ratosk als Energie Spender für diesen Zauber hatte geht es mir immer noch halb wegs gut.
*geht wieder an ihren tisch*
Und sammelt die Spielkarten ein.
*Ohfeliaa kommt wieder von draußen und grinst nur*
D:Ohfeliaa ich geh nach oben ins Bett.
O:Gut ich bewache dich dann mal wieder meine kleine Halbschwester .
*Grinst und geht mit Dalen nach oben*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*dalen kommt wieder in ihrer PLattenrüstung nach unten das Visir nach oben geklappt und schwert und Schild auf dem rücken tragend*
*sie setzt sich auf den selben PLatz wie immer*

Wirt bitte noch mal ein Pfannen gericht und ein Mondbeerensaft.
*der Wirt hat die Bestellung schon fertig da er Dalen länger kennt und somit sich diese Bestellung denken konnte*
Oh vielen dank
*bezahlt und isst ihr FRühstück*


----------



## Xatra (23. Oktober 2012)

*draußen ertönt ein lautes krachen und jemand flucht. Die tür wird mit einem lauten knall aufgeworfen und gorfel steht in der tür*

Dalen! Schön euch zu sehen. Ich habe schlechte neuigkeiten. Die agenten des königs sind mir wieder auf den fersen, von dahher muss ich weiterziehen. Ich möchte niemanden unnötig in gefahr bringen!
Dieses verfluchte pack, ich möchte mal wissen was sie in dieser eisigen hölle getan hätten?

Lebt wohl dalen. *kniet vor ihr nieder und haucht ihr einen kuss auf die hand*
Mylady 

*gorfel zwinkert ihr ein ketztes mal zu und geht*

Ooc leider habe ich im moment nicht genug zeit mich hier aktiv einzubringen... deswegdn werde ich erst einmal gehn.. vllt finde ich irgendwann wieder zeit und komme wieder :-)


----------



## lilading (23. Oktober 2012)

*Warriar kommt verschlafen die Treppe runter und stößt sich am großen Holzbalken*

Autsch! 

Guten Morgen Dalen, so früh schon in Aufbruchstimmung?

*gähnt*

2 gebratene Bussardeier bitte, Wirt.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Er macht immer noch nicht die Augen auf ich werde ihn in ein Zimmer bringen.Ich hoffe ich kann darauf vertrauen dass ihm hier nichts geschieht.
*??? trägt Remul in ein Zimmer und teleportiert sich anschließend wieder weg vom Gasthaus*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*occ  wer ist Warriar? occ off


----------



## lilading (23. Oktober 2012)

ooc: damn  ingame-charnamen geschrieben....worto* ooc off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

(mache es viel klüger nehme gleich meine ingame namen XD)
*??? betritt erneut die Taverne*
???(ich liebe diese anonymität):*sieht zu Dalen*Ich hoffe er kommt mit der Zeit wieder zu Verstand ich habe den Plan ausgeführt.

OOC Remul dürft ihr jederzeit ''benutzen'' also emotes mit ihm machen aber:er wacht nicht auf und nur ich spreche den das ist mir wichtig OOC off


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ah hast du ausgeschlafen Worto?
Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden das Paket war für dich!
Ich habe dir eine Rüstung geschmiedet als dank dafür das du mir geholfen hast.
Ach ist der Unbekannte zurück?
So langsam wird es Zeit das ich euren Namen kenne oder ich werde nicht mehr bereit sein euch zu helfen!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Warum seid ihr so darauf versessen meinen Namen zu erfahren?


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte euch nicht mit unbekannter ansprechen.
Und ich kann euch auch einfach zwingen.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???ann benutzt einfach irgendeinen Spitznamen und außerdem wie wollt ihr mich dazu zwingen?


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*lächelt*
Das wollt ihr nicht wissen.
Ich sage nur soviel ich bin nicht nur gut im führen von Schwertern. 
Und soviel ich bin eine der höchsten Mitglieder in meinem Orden.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Ich werde meinen Namen sicher nicht sagen.*setzt sich an einen freien Tisch und lässt Karten mit seltsamen Schriftzeichen in der Luft rotieren*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*lächelt*
Gut dann lasst mich mit euren Problemen alleine.
Und...
*ein impuls geht durch den Raum welcher die Karten zu Boden flattern lässt*
bitte wendet hier auch keine Magie mehr an.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Wieso sollte ich hier keine Magie mehr anwenden?


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

Weil ich es nicht möchte....und so wie ich das verstehe habt ihr eure eigenen Probleme und wenn ihr nicht noch mich als Problem wollt lasst es bitte!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Ich habe bereits meine Probleme angefangen zu lösen.Der Rest muss mit der Zeit heilen.*lässt die Karten wieder rotieren*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*ein mächtigerer IMpuls geht durch die Taverne der die Karten zerfetzt*
*lächelt*
Mhh?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???a müsst ihr euch schon mehr anstrengen.*Lässt die Fetzen in seine Hände schweben,macht die Hände zu und sie sind wieder heile*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*Ohfeliaa geht runter und als sie den Disput zwischen Dalen und ??? sieht lässt sie die Karten in Flammen aufgehen*
D: Danke ich denke das sollte reichen
O: Mach ich doch gerne 
*zwinkert Dalen zu*
*die beiden fangen an Karten zu spielen*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Interessant vielleicht seid ihr auch so gut im Rätsel lösen.*Lässt eine Karte mit einem der Symbole zu Dalen und Ohfeliaa rüberschweben*Viel Glück ihr werdet es brauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

O:..... Das ist jetzt aber nicht euer ernst?
*nimmt die Karte und geht *
O: ich suche mal in der Ordens Bibliothek ich meine dieses symbol aber zu kennen


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie es kennt.Ein durchaus bekanntes Symbol und weit verbreitet.Insbesondere bei uns.Aber nur wenige kennen das fertige Zeichen wie dieses.Die meisten haben nur das einfache Zeichen gesehen ohne seine Vervollständigung.


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*ein Feuer entflammt in Dalens Hand eine Rolle Pergament kommt zum vorschein*
*Dalen liest dir Rolle und zerknüllt sie dannach vor Wut*
2 Fragen
1. Wieso meint ihr das sie es kennt
2. Nutzt ihr dieses Zeichen?
Es ist eine einfache Frage und es gibt nur ja oder nein!
*macht sich kampfbereit*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Es ist ganz einfach aber die 1. frage war recht überflüssig wenn ihr mir zugehört habt.Was jedoch eure 2. Frage anbelangt.....nun wenn ihr das Zeichen kennt,kennt ihr auch meinen Namen denke ich.Aber um die Antwort zu geben stelle ich euch noch ein Rätsel.Stellt euch vor es gibt so etwas wie Helden.Nun sie bekämpfen das böse ,doch wer legt fest,was gut oder böse ist?Gibt es wirklich so etwas?Die meisten meinen das wohl offensichtlichste:Ja.Ein paar gebildete und neugierige Wesen wollen jedoch die Wahrheit wissen.Was glaubt ihr also wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

mhhh
Ich glaube das es gut und böse gibt und es ist einfach zu diferrenzzieren.
Segeras!
Er ist deffinitiv Böse sowie die alten Götter und das Sha!
Sie töten unschuldige aus SPaß und das ist meiner Meinung nach Böse!
GArrosh Varian und alle anderen die zumindest ein Ziel haben müssen nach ihren getanen Taten und ihren beweggründen abgewogen werden!
Ein bauer der eine Stadtwache tötet um das Korn das diese bewacht zu stehlen und es gibt keinen anderen weg das ist meiner meinung nach nicht böse es ist falsch aber nicht böse!
Ein mörder der jemanden aus Spaß tötet das ist Böse!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Nun ich benutze dieses Zeichen und wenn ihr auch nur ein Funken Hass in euch tragt könnt ihr mir nichts anhaben also senkt die Waffen.Ich bin nicht auf Streit aus.Dennoch wundere ich mich wo sie so lange bleibt dieses Zeichen sollte man schnell finden.


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

HAbt ihr eine Ahnung was ich repräsentiere?
Ich lebe frei von Hass!
Und OHfeliaa durchforstet gerade unsere Bibliothek um einen Weg für sie zu finden wie sie euh angreifen kann!
Macht nicht den Fehler und verwecselt Hass und Wut!
Letzte Worte?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

???:Ich habe Worte aber das werden garantiert nicht meine letzten sein.Das ist ein Versprechen!*legt eine Karte auf den Tisch die sich nach kurzer Zeit und einer Handbewegung in ein Buch verwandelt mit dem Zeichen drauf*Dieses Buch sucht sie?Als ob es so schwer zu finden ist.Hier ist aber alles leer wie ihr seht,wenn eure Aussage stimmt.Wesen die allerdings den Hass in sich tragen können die Seiten lesen.Und ich gedenke nicht euch die Worte auf den Seiten zu verraten.


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*Lächelt*
Dann möchte ich wissen wie ihr entkommt!
*Ohfeliaa taucht aus den Schatten auf*
D: alegro rehttars me ...
O: lraek nir oriknar...
D: özgurnas derril gehtorna...
O: Delernir sarum´n mork...
D&O: Dolrehnir
*ein silbernes Licht erscheint um den Unbekannten Ein gefängnis aus dem nur ein Titan ausbrechen könnten*
D: und damit haben wir dich
O: Denn Wesen mit Hass und ein Wesen ohne Hass können ein Gefängnis erschaffen das nur titanen und alte götter nicht hält
*Dalen teloportiert den Gefangenen zur Ordenskammer in der Gefangene aufbewahrt werden*
Occ du kannst dich nciht darraus befreein jeglich Magie ist auf gehoben in dem Gefängnis und nur ein Titan kann sich darraus befreien und wenn du den Anfangspost gelesen hast weißt du das du keinen Titanen spielst und nein Dalen und Ohfeliaa sind nciht übermächtig es hat noch 3 andere Lebewesen gebraucht um das Ritual zu vollziehen die sich jeddoch versteckt haben und nicht auffindbar für deine Immomentane posssition sind
Ps: Ich nehme deinen Char aus dem Spiel damit das hier nicht nach Yu gi oh abdriftet
occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

(Dann solltest du noch schreiben dass das Gefägniss irgendwie woanders ist jetzt sonst kann man darauf zu sprechen kommen)


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

O: Ich gehe wieder. 
D: Bis dann und danke.
D: Worto kannst du bitte niemandem anderen was darüber erzählen?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

*Remul geht die Treppe herunter ihm scheint es wieder gut zu gehen*Habe ich etwas verpasst?Und ist das Problem mit meinem Bruder nun geklärt?


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ah Remul gehörst du auch zu diesem Kult hier ?
*hält die Karte des Unbekannten gut sichtbar für Remul in die Luft*
Wenn ja dann würde ich an deiner Stelle schnell aufhören sonst ereilt dich das selbe Schicksal wie deinen Meister!
Dein Bruder nein ich denke nicht... aber ich kann versuchen ihn von seinem Wahn zu heilen.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

Re:Ich weiß nicht was das für ein Zeichen ist,kennt ihr es?Und welches Schicksal wenn ich fragen darf?Was Ratosk betriffter müsste mehr wissen und ich denke nicht dass man ihn heilen kann.(Ratosk soll nochn bissel dort bleiben...also nicht heilbar vom wahn lässt erst mit der zeit nach)


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

Das hier gehörte demjenigen den ihr meister gennant hat!
*verbennt die Karte in Licht*
Euer Meister wird entweder in nächster Zeit sterben oder er wird als Versuchsobjekt unserer Lehrlinge in Schatten Magie hinhalten müssen.
Sagen wir es so jeder der das Zeichen benutzt ist böse.
Ein antikes Zeichen der Alten Götter und allen jene die sich ihnen verschrieben haben.
*gitb Remul ein Buch*
Hier bitte dort ist alles genaustens aufgeführt.

occ ich distanziere das alles jetzt etwas von yu gi oh ja? occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

(wollte es auchnicht mit wow ausaten lassen sry=(  )
Re:Alles genaustens aufgeführt?Warum ist es dann leer?


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

WAS?!
*guckt in das Buch*
.....
*erstaunt*
d...d..du siehst auch nichts?
Das glaubt mir niemand ein Todesritter ohne Hass.....

occ naja du weißt aber schon wie dieses forum heißt oder  occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

Re:Ich sehe leider schon was aber es wäre mir weitaus lieber wenn nicht...Dieses Buch muss man lesen können um aufgenommen zu werden.Ich kenne alle Seiten auswendig sowie Ratosk.


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*Dalen fällt ein Stein vom Herz*
*gibt das Buch wieder an remul*
Tja was steht denn in dem Buch?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

*Remul weigert sich mental das Buch aufzuschlagen*
Re:Alles mögliche zu dem Zeichen.Es würde zu lange dauern das vorzulesen.


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

Und warum hast du mich belogen?
Ich hatte keinen Grund dir oder deinem Meister zu trauen und habe dich trotzdem gerettet du weißt was in diesem Buch steht!
Also wenn du mir nicht alles ganz genau erklärst wirst du Sterben an deiner Wunde!
Sie ist immer noch da bloß ist sie nicht sichtbar!
*lächelt*
Also was wollte dein Meister damit und was für ein Ziel habt ihr?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. Oktober 2012)

*Remul wirkt ziemlich bedrückt*
Re:Ihr seht doch wie viele Seiten das sind.Aber auf eure Fragen kann ich gerne eingehen.Erstens bekommt ihr so einen schlechten Eindruck von mir.Zweitens er brauchte das Buch nicht sondern hat es geschrieben.Und Drittens hatten wir das Ziel die Allianz und die Horde in unserer Gilde zu vereinen.Es wurden immer mehr,da immer mehr Hass auf bestimmte Personen haben.


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2012)

*lächelt*
Na gut das ist alles was ich wissen muss er hat das Buch geschrieben?
ELOK NIR!
*das Buch verbrennt in silbernem Licht*
Nun gut ich habe diesmal gelogen deine Wunde ist verheilt!
Aber versprich mir eins Reformiere deine Gilde oder sie wird einen Angriff zu erwarten haben!
Der Orden des Silberlichts hat sich der vernichtung alles bösen verschrieben !
Wir werden diejenigen sein Die Sageras töten!
*fällt fast um*
HIiiilfe.... puh Dein Meister ist nicht mehr!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Re:Weder ich noch Ratosk können die Gilde auflösen noch verlassen solange wir das Zeichen von ihr tragen.


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

*ein feuer lodert im blick von worto auf als er den namen sargeras hört*

Dalen, ich werde mich euch anschließen. Ihr kennt meine Geschichte, ICH muss Sargeras töten. Gewährt mir die Ehre an eurer Seite zu kämpfen!


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*überrascht von Wortos reaktion*
Ähm... wieso überrascht mich das jetzt obwohl es mich nicht überraschen sollte?
*überlegt kurz*
Gut das lässt sich machen du könntest als Wache anfangen.
Allerdings gibt es da ein Problem ....hast du meine Ansicht von Böse gehört?
Wenn ja muss ich wissen ob du diese teilst da wenn nicht es.... prblematisch werden könnte oder anders gesagt...
du müsstest mit meiner Halbschwester Ohfeliaa auskommen....

*zu remul*
Zeichen?
Silbermagie vereint die Stärken von Licht und Schattenmagie.
Jedes zeichen kann gelöscht und jedes Siegel gebrochen werden!
Lasst mich das Zeichen sehen ich werde es entfernen!


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich teile ich deine Ansichten! Wie sonst sollte man gut und böse differenzieren?

Es gibt natürlich auch Wesen oder Personen, bei denen ich nicht die Wahl treffen muss ob sie gut oder böse sind oder ob sie einfach nur falsches tun. Da ist zum beispiel Illidan, doch ich glaube zu seiner Zeit im schwarzen Tempel kann man schon sagen dass er böse war.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
Verrückt würde eher passen.
Aber gut.
Bitte sag mir das du nicht über das ,außer mit mit Ohfeliaa und dem Rat , was du gleich sehen wirst.
Komm mit
*geht noch oben*
*oben wartet Ohfeliaa unvermummt*
occ hier eine beschreibung
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Name:Ohfeliaa[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rasse:Nachtelf[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Klasse:Schurkin[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Geschlecht: weiblich[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bemerkungen trägt über beide arme eine voll kommene Plattenrüstung sonst aber nur leder [/font]


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*folgt Dalen nach oben und grüßt Ohfeliaa*[/font]


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Zu aller erst solltet ihr wissen Ohfeliaa hat einige schreckliche Fehler begangen aber sie hat sich durch schweiß und Blut das ansehen wieder erkämpft sowohl in Darnassus als auch bei mir und meinem Bruder!
Aber ich will nicht lange reden...
O: Muss ich das machen kann ich nicht einfach sagen das ich eine ....
D: Ich weiß nicht ob Worto es sonst nur für einen schlechten Scherz hält.
 *das alles passiert in einer Lautstärke die für Gäste von unten nicht hörbar ist*
*Ohfeliaa löst ihre Illusion auf*


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

*Worto schluckt und bekommt große Augen, kommt jedoch sofort wieder zur Ruhe*

Es ist kein Problem, man sollte jemanden nicht verurteilen wegen dem was er ist.
Wie jemand ist lernt man erst durch seine Persönlichkeit und seine Taten kennen.

*nickt Ohfeliaa und Dalen zu*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Ohfeliaa legt sich wieder eine Illusion auf und Vermummt sich wieder mit der Robe die sie sonst anhatt*
O: Grrr.......
D:*erheitert* UNd Ohfeliaa?
*hält die Hand offen warauf von  ohfeliaa aus 10 Golde in dalens Hand fallen und Dalen das Gold beiseite packt*
O: Hättest du bitte nicht so tun können als ob du dich erschreckt hättest?*zu Worto*
D: Bekomme jetzt bitte keinen falschen Eindruck wir sind uns der Sache der wir und verschrieben haben sehr wohl bewusst. DAs hier war eher eine Sache unter Geschwistern.... also Die wette dich ich mit Ohfeliaa abgeschloßen hatte.
D: Zudem Freut es mich das du Ohfeliaa´s wahre Gestalt so geduldet hast die meisten im Orden brauchten Zeit um sich an sie zu gewöhnen manche Jahre alte MItglieder sprechen alleine wegen dieser Tatsache heute noch nicht mit ihr aus purer Angst!
O*geht grummelnd nach unten*
D: Ich denke du willst nun endlich dem Orden beitreten oder?
*Gibt Worto ein Pergament*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Occ Es lesen Tausende diesen Thread aber nur wenige machen mit TRAUT EUCH RUHIG wer nur mitlesen will denn muss ich enttäuschen aber so wird der Thread nicht lange bestehen. occ off


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

*unterzeichnet das pergament und reicht dalen die hand*

So soll es sein.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*lächelt und schütelt Wortos Hand*
Du kannst weiterhin ganz normal zu mir Ohfeliaa und meinem Bruder dem Gründer sprechen bei krush nak solltest du jedoch Vorsicht walten lassen er bildet sich ungeheuer etwas auf seinen Posten im Rat ein!
Komm lass und wieder nach unten gehen.
*geht nach unten und nimmt während dessen das Pergament entgegen!*


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

*hält auf der hälfte der treppe kurz an*

Ich habe etwas ganz vergessen, ich komme gleich wieder nach unten.

*gibt dalen 10 goldstücke und grinst*

Bestelle dir und Ohfeliaa was ihr möchtet und mir ein Bier. Ich muss noch kurz ins Zimmer.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

D:Wirt zwei mall mondbeeren saft und ein Bier
O: 10x schlepst du neue an 10x haben sie gezögert und beim 11x wo ich wette das es passiert passiert es nicht....GRRR..
*Dalen lächelt als antwort*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Re:Ich meine die Narben die ihr auf meiner rechten Wange erkennt.Außerdem,wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt die Zeichen verschwinden zu lassen,würde ich dies nur ungern zulassen.Es ist eine Frage der Ehre zu meinem Bruder.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Also ich will gar nicht wissen wie euch die narben mit der gilde verbinden aber fakt ist ihr und euer bruder müssen austreten ihr könnt noch solange in der gilde bleiben wie Ratosk wahnsinnig ist länger NICHT!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Re:Ratosk wird aber nicht freiwillig austreten.Den Grund nenne ich ungerne.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Du aber schon?
Egal nenn mir den Grund!
Zumindest das schuldest du mir nachdem ich dich vor deinem entgültigen Tod bewahrt habe!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Re:Wir wurden beide von der Gilde aufgenommen als wir ausgesetzt wurden.Und ich werde nur austreten wenn er es auch tut eher nicht!


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ausgesetzt... ok das ist eins chwerer Schlag aber solange diese Gilde exsistiert muss der Orden davon ausgehen das ihr potentielle Feinde seit !
Ihr könnt mir versuchen das gegenteil zu beweisen aber dafür müsstet ihr das hier trinken.
*kramt einen Trank aus einer Seitentasche*
Wahrheitsserum...


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Re:Aber dann an einem wirklich sicherem Ort und nicht hier.Spione sind überall und ich möchte keinen Ärger bekommen.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*teleportiert Remul und sich sebst*
*ein leerer Raum bis auf... die Leiche von Remuls meister welche gerade verbrennt aus dem Raum führt nur eine Tür*
Bitte 
*gibt Remul das Serum*
UNd jetzt viel glück den Namen deiner Gilde reinzuwaschen
*holt einen Stuhl für Remul und sich selbst und schließt ab*

*In der Taverne*
O: Kommst du auch noch Worto dein Bier wird warm!
*nippt am Mondbeerensaft*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*setzt sich*
Re:Ich konnte ihn sowieso noch nie leiden.*trinkt das Serum*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Gut.
Dann wasche mal den Namen deiner Gilde rein sowie ich das verstanden habe musste jeder dieses Buch lesen.
Und da der da..uff der stinkt aber doch schon etwas 
Khar nir.
*der Leichnam verbrennt entgültig und ein Sommerlicher blüten duft erfrischt den Raum*
Und da dein ehemaliger (meister) ja das Buch geschriben hat war er wahrscheinlich der Kopf eurer Gilde.
Was wollt ihr bezwecken und das mit der Horde und Allianz glaube ich dir nicht....


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

*Worto kommt die Treppe runter in seiner strahlend neuen Rüstung, die er von Dalen bekommen hat*

Dalen, wie findet ihr die neue Rü...

*blickt zu Ohrfeliaa*

Wo ist Dalen?


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Sie vernimmt den Todesritter.
Er und seine ganze Gilde stehen im Verdacht den alten Göttern zu dienen aber bevor sie irgendeinen Befehl gibt überzeugt sie sich immer noch selbst....
Damit er nicht lügt stellen unsere Alchemisten Wahrheitsserum her.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Re:Unser wahres Ziel ist es,jeden der kein Hass in sich trägt zu beseitigen.Bei diesem Ziel müssen wir jeden überprüfen ob er das Buch lesen kann.
Jene , die es lesen können versuchen wir für die Gilde zu begeistern.


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

Achso, ja, sind schon zwielichtige Gestalten.

*trinkt einen großen Schluck von seinem Bier*

*verrenkt sich, so dass Ohrfeliaa die Rüstung gut sehen kann*

Was sagt ihr zu den Schmiedekünsten eurer Schwester?
Ist die Rüstung nicht schön?

*grinst*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*erschrikt bei dieser Information*
w...w....WAS?!
SEIT IHR NOCH BEI SINNEN?!
*dalen ist sehr schockiert darüber*
......
Ok du hast dir gerade deine Eigene Verhängnis unterschriben...dir und deiner ganzen Gilde.
HAss ist gerade das was wir vernichten wollen!
Sageras und die alten Götter verbreiten hass und ihr seit schon zu stark eingenommen davon
bevor ich euch jedoch töte... warum und wass erhofft ihr euch davon


*in der Taverne*
O: ja meine Schwester ist eien sehr gute Schmiedin....
*erkennt ein kleines SYmbol an der oberen rechten Schulter*
O: ...und wie es scheint habt ihr sie beindruckt 
*geht auf worto zu und zeigt ihm das Sybol das wie eine Sonne aussieht*
Das ist eine spezielle Rüstung eigentlich nur für enge Freunde und Hohe Ordens mitglieder.
Sie hält so ziemlich jdem normalen Schnitt stand.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Re:Wenn es nur noch Hass gibt ,existiert niemand mehr der die Rückkehr von Sageras verhindern kann,da sie alle mit ihren eigenen Streiten beschäftigt sind.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*lächelt*
Da habt ihr recht wenn es nur noch hass gibt würde das wirklich niemanden mehr kümmern!
Aber wie ihr gesagt habt es kümmert niemanden und euren Tod wird niemand bemerken.. sowie du auch nicht die Rune bemerkt hast auf der du sitzt.
Kahrelnoir
*unter dem Stuhl geht eine Heftige Lichtexplosion los*
*dalen macht sich kampfbereit*


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

*worto ist sichtlich gerührt*

Ihr habt eine gute Schwester. Sie ist in der Zeit die wir hier verbracht haben für mich zu einer guten Freundin geworden und ich bin froh hier auf sie gestoßen zu sein.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Remul legt eine Hand auf die Brust und hat sichtlich Schmerzen*
Re:Es kümmert viele wir haben uns über Jahrzehnte hinweg einen Ruf aufgebaut bei der Gilde.Außerdem kommt ihr niemals an die anderen aus der Gilde ran ,wenn sie das erfahren.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*hört zu noch könnt ihr das vereiteln aber solltet ihr es nicht schaffen werden wir und unsere KOntakte eure GIlde suchen und auseinander nehmen und nun habt ihr 1 tag bedenk zeit
*die tür geht auf und ein magier öffnet ein Portal zum schrein der 2 Monde*
*dalen stößt remul in das Portal und teleportiert sich zurück*
D: Ich wusste es .....
O:Was?
D: eine Gilde die sich der Rückkehr Sageras verschriben hat!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk und Remul kommen rein*
Ra:Mir geht es wieder besser und er hat mir alles erzählt.Ich habe mit den anderen Mitgliedern des Rates besprochen und ein Treffen hier vereinbart.
Also falls ihr sie töten wollt,ihr habt heute Abend die Gelegenheit dazu.Desweiteren werde ich danach meinen Austritt verkünden.Wir werden dann solange hier bleiben an dem Tisch dort*zeigt auf einen leeren Tisch und beide setzen sich hin*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja es gibt nur 2 Lösungen für den Orden das weiß remul und du hoffenlich auch wir werden Sageras in seiner eigenen Ebene bekämpfen wo immer er sein mag!
Lösung eins die auflösung eurer Gilde 
Lösung 2..... die unangenehmere wahl!
*zu worto*
Die rüstung sieht gut an dir aus


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Wenn der Anführer und die Ratsmitglieder nichtmehr in der Gilde sind wird sie in sic zusammenfallen.Den Anführer habt ihr ja bereits beiseite geschafft ,ich werde austreten und ihr werdet die übrigen Ratsmitglieder töten.Soweit ich sehe besteht keinerlei Problem.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja ..... ich habe zweifel das das was du sagst stimmst aber ich verzichte darauf dich ein Wahrheitsserum schlucken zu lassen echt ekelig dieses Gesöff aber es wirkt
Ich werde versuchen eine Friedliche LÖsung zu finden .
Ganz neben bei ist euer bruder kein ratsmitglied?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Nein ist er nicht.Wieso fragt ihr das?


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Gut dann kann ich das mal an ihm ja entfernen.
UNd nebenbei wieso wart ihr in dieser gilde?
Remul... das könnte jetzt wehtun
*geht zu remul und legt die HAnd direkt auf seinen KOpf*
*murmelt*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Remul reagiert keineswegs auf den Zauber*
Re:Ich bin einiges gewohnt.
Ra:Wenn das stimmt was er mir berichtet hat kennt ihr die Antwort bereits.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*mit einer leichten explosion wird ein Mal auf seiner stirn sichtbar die form einer sonne dannach verpufft das mal mit ein bisschen rauch*
Das ist kein Grund... zumindest wenn ihr meint das ihr ausgesetzt worden seit.
*geht zurück an ihren Tisch und spielt mit ohfeliaa karten und bietet auch worto ein paar karten zum spielen an*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Ich dachte ihr könntet euch den Rest denken und ich muss nicht extra die ganze Geschichte erzählen.Aber um es kurz zu machen:Wir hatten keine anderen Optionen.
Re:Nimm doch dein Stirnband ab dann weiß sie wie die anderen zu erkennen sind.
Ra:Nun gut aber ein Problem gibt es noch.Was sollen wir beide tun nachdem die Gilde aufgelöst wurde?Das einzige was wir kannten war eben jenes.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*man merkt das Dalen mir sich ringt und auch wenn ohfeliaa sie abhalten will lässt sie sich nicht abhalten*
*gibt 2 Pergamente an die Todesritter*
Solltet ihr euch einverstanden erklären so werdet ich erstmal ein Probe Jahr durchlaufen eine Beschwerde und ihr seid raus!
O: Nein sie werden nicht raus fliegen sie werden dann sterben...
D: wie du meinst *zuckt mit ihren Schultern*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Nun Remul das geht leider nicht*zeigt Remul eine Stelle auf dem Pergament*
Re:Ja da habt ihr Recht.*gibt die Pergamente zurück*
Ra:Ohne jemanden Leid zufügen zu können würden Todesritter kurzerhand sterben tut mir Leid.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Seit ihr euch sicher?
Auch wir haben Todesritter in unserer Gemeinschaft und die können wunderbar ihr dasein weiterführen.


----------



## lilading (24. Oktober 2012)

Nein danke Dalen, ich habe gerade keine lust Karten zu spielen.

*trinkt von seinem Bier*

Ich danke euch übrigens noch einmal für die Rüstung. Wunderschön ist sie.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Re:Ich finde es auch schade.
*Ratosk nimmt das schwarze Stirnband ab doch man erkennt nur eine weitere Karte dieses mal jedoch  mit 2 Ringen außen anstatt 3*
Raiese Karte wird immer zum Beginn jeder Ratsrunde in die Pergamente verwandelt.Also muss ich wohl oder übel am Tisch sitzen wenn sie auftauchen. Remul wird euch Bescheid geben falls sie es sind.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Bitte worto.
Gut zugegeben unsere Todesritter sind fast immer auf reisen.
Aber sie helfen der Bevölkerung und sollte es einmal sein das ein Bauer shed ling probleme hat....


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Remul setzt sich zu Dalen und Ohfeliaa während Ratosk sein Stirnband wieder zubindet*
Re:Nun ich werde nicht mitspielen aber von dort hinten aus wären Signale zu offensichtlich.
*4 in Kapuzen gehüllte Gestalten betreten die Taverne und setzen sich zu Ratosk.Alle 5 zeigen ihre Karten vor welche sich sofort in Pergamente verwandeln*
Re:*leise*Das sind sie.
Ra:Gut ,wir sollten direkt zur Sache kommen.Wie ihr sicher wisst hat jüngst ein Rekrut die Regeln gebrochen.Also wie gedenkt ihr zu verfahren?
1.Stimme:Entweder versuchen wir aus ihm die Geheimnisse zu entlocken oder wir töten ihn gleich.
3.Stimme:Zuerst müssen wir erfahren was er ausgeplaudert hat ehe wir ihn hinrichten.
*Die anderen Gestalten und Ratosk nicken kurz*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Kilareg dorinahr!
*Dalen springt auf und versigelt den Treppen aufgang und die tür mit einem Tödlichen siegel*
*ohfeliaa enthüllt ihre Illusion und wirft die Roba ab .....eine Dämonenjägerin kommt zum vorschein und stürtzt sich auf die verhüllten GEstalten*
*dalen greift mit an*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Die 1. Gestalt zieht einen Schild und wehrt die Angriffe ab ohne das es einen Kratzer bekommt*
1.Stimme:Was hat das zu bedeuten?
*Ratosk erhebt seine Runenklinge und rammt sie der 4. Gestalt in die Brust sowie Remul es mit der 3. macht*
2.Stimme:Für den Hinterhalt werdet ihr zur Rechenschaft gezogen!
*Die 2.Gestalt hüllt Remul und Ratosk in eine Hülle aus Flammenmagie*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Ohfeliaa nimmt die Flammen auf*
Oanke das ihr mich stärkt es wäre zwar nicht nötig gewesen aber trotzdem danke
*Dalen greift die 2 Gesatalt an während Ohfeliaa die erste tötet in dem sie dessen Herz rausreiß,zerquetscht und danach mit einem Schnellen Gleven hieb enthauptet*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Die 2.Gestalt schleudert ein Eisgeschoss auf Ohfeliaa und tauscht mit Ratosk die Position(mit nem zauber ist ja wohl klar oder?),welcher viel Mühe hat Dalens Angriff abzuwehren*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*das eisgeschoß verbrennt bevor es Ohfeliaa erreicht*
*dalen kann den Angriff noch gerade so abbrechen*
D:selknir!
*der letzte der vemummten gestallten kann sich nicht mehr bewegen*
D:ahrul
Orilknir...
D.drahkrul
O:ferodir
D&O:deloriant
*eiene Riesige hand aus schatten und eine riesiege hand aus lichte reisen den zweiten in 2 hälften*
D:Kholak
*alle leichen verbrennen durch silber nes Feuer*
D. Ich hoffe ihr erlaubt das ich die karte verbrenne oder rathosk?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Natürlich ich möchte keine Verbindung mehr mit der Gilde verspüren.Wenigstens ist sie jetzt gefallen.(mal so nebenbei das war son kleines bischen brutal oder?)


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

D:....
O: Hab ich etwa übertriben ?
D: Ja.... musstest du den letzten in zwei hälften reißen?
O: tut mir leid mir war so dannach 
*dalen gibt Ohfeliaa eine Ohrfeige*
D: nimm das als bestätigung
*ohfeliaa räumt bescchämt die Leichen aus dem Gast haus und gitb dalen deren Karten*
*Dalen verbrennt alle Karten und auch ratosk´s karte*
*Ohfeliaa verbrennt draußen die Leichen*
*der wirt kommt hinter dem Tresen hervor*
Wirt: DAFÜR.....
*Dalen gibt dem wirt ein Paket voll Gold *
Wirt:....seit ihr natürlich jeder zeit willkommen!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Nun jetzt wieder zum Thema zurück was sollen wir machen?
*Beide setzen sich nun an den Tisch mit den Karten*
Re:Wir würden ja gerne beitreten allerdings würden wir mit diesen Regeln sterben.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Wie ich sagte unsere Todesritter können mit dieser Regel wunderbar leben.
Was vielleicht...
*eine weibliche Pandarin schreit von vor der Tür*
*rennt nach draußen*
... was ist....
Ohfeliaa bitte...
O: was bin ich etwa... oweia ich brauch ein besseres gedächnis.
*die panderen frau rennt schreient weg und brüllt hysterisch sha während Ohfelia sich wieder mit einer illusion belegt*
*beide kommen wieder rein*
Wie gesagt... ihr meint das der endlose Hunger nciht gestillt werden kann?
Ihr liegt falsch wie fast auf jedes Problem kennt auch hier unser Orden die lösung:..
Ihr müsstet euch einem ziemlich schmerz vollem ritual stellen mit dem wir stück für stück diesen Hunger zerstören...
Aber es kann euch das leben kosten entgültig!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Remul nickt Ratosk zu*
Ra:Ich werde mich dem Ritual stellen je nach dem wie es läuft wird Remul es auch abschließen.
Reass auf dich auf.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich warne dich Ohfeliaa muss deine runnen KLinge dabei stück für stück verbrennnen!
Zudem wirst du dannach keine dieser Runen mehr herstellen können da das wissen darum mit deiner Runenklinge verbennt.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Raann muss es so sein ich werde mich in jedemfall dem Ritual unterziehen.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Ohfeliaa hält eine grüne Flamme inder hand und nimmt ratosk das runnenschwert ab*
Remul bitte pass auf das dein Bruder nicht zu stark außer kontrolle gerät ich kann Ohfeliaa schützen und mich selbst aber auch nur weil wir beide zumindest halbschwestern sind.
D:Ich fange an....
*ein Leuchten erscheint um dalen und um Ohfeliaa*
D: Die verlorenen seelen die dieses schwert gefressen
O:*wiederholt alle sätze auf dämonisch während sie dabei das schwert langsam verbrennt*
D:werden durch die Flammen die es geschmiedet...
D:nun zerstört und die erste Seele die es gefressen...
D: wird nun erlöst!
*Dalen murmelt dieses Gebet ein paar mal und Ohfeliaa übergibt während sie die Sätze auf dämonisch wiederholt sie das Schwert den Flammen die es hungrirg verschlingen*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosks Adern pulsieren. Remul versucht ihn mit einer Rune auf dem Rücken bewegungsunfähig zu machen doch man merkt dass sie langsam verschwindet*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

D: Weg mit der Rune ! Sie verhindert das Ritual!
*leitet mehr Kraft in Richtung ritual*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Remul hebt die Rune auf und man sieht die Adern immer schneller pulsieren*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

D:Jetzt
*man merkt das sich dalen enorm konzentriert*
*während Ohfeliaa mit einem Stück das ganze schwert aus den Flammen holt und dann den Flammen wiederzum Fraß vorwirft*
*die Flammen verschwinden und das schwert ist verschwunden*
*dalen bricht beinnahe zusammen*
O: alles gut kleine?
D:... hör mich auf ... so zu nenen 
*dalen steht wieder auf*
D: Normaler weise sollte Ratosk sich jetzt viel besser fühlen.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Ja....aber es hat nicht nur euch Kraft gekostet.Ich muss mich etwas ausruhen*geht auf sein Zimmer*
Re:Er scheint ja zu leben doch wer hält mich in Schach wenn es soweit kommt?


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ganz einfach ich werde euch bewusstlos machen .
Es ist die einzige möglichkeit oder das ritual wird während ihr schlaft vollzogen.
Nein ich werde nciht handanlegen
* reicht remul einnen Trank*
Aber nicht jetzt trinken ich bin zu erschöpft das ritual ein 2. mal zu machen.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Remul verstaut den Trank*
Reann werden wir es morgen machen.Ich lege mich auch mal schlafen.*geht ebenfalls auf sein Zimmer*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*Ohfeliaa folgt den beiden verborgen*
*Während dalen an ihrem stammtisch platzt nimmt*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*seufzt*
Der Taure hat einen tag traum und der vrykul erholt sich von seinem Saufgelage
*steht auf und schleppt den vrykul vor die Tür und setzt sich dann wieder*
ufff ich hoffe ich mache das richtige...


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2012)

*geht nach oben und legt sich auch schlafen*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk und Remul kommen wieder nach unten und setzen sich an den selben Tisch wie am vorigem Abend*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

(da einer meiner chars gestorben ist hole ich mir ein anderen dazu)
Name: Aria
Rasselutelf
Klasse:Kriegerin
Geschlecht:weiblich

*Eine schöne Blutelfe betritt die Taverne und hat eien schwere Rüstung an,allerdings sind ein paar wenige Kratzer auf der Rüstung zu erkennen*
Aria:Lasst euch nicht von mir stören.*setzt sich fern ab von den anderen an einen Tisch*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

*Dalen kommt gähnend die Treppe runter*
Ah die Herren auch schon auf..
Oh seid gegrüßt sindorei.
*wieder zu den Todesrittern *
Ratosk du solltest dich eigentlich zumindest in iregend einer Art besser fühlen und du solltest nun auch nicht mehr soviel hass haben....


----------



## lilading (25. Oktober 2012)

*nickt während seines Tagtraums ein und knallt mit dem Kopf auf den Tresen*

Autsch!


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ah worto endlich wach geworden du hast ein paar spanenede sachen verpasst.


----------



## lilading (25. Oktober 2012)

*lässt den Kopf hängen*

Ich träume immer wenn es spannend wird.

*klopft mit der Faust auf den Tresen*

Vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach mal etwas ausschlafen.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ariaal'adash Malanore.*lauscht aufmerksam*
Ra:Ich musste mich einfach nur ausruhen.Remul bist du dir sicher?Ich halte so manches mehr aus als du.
Re:Ich bin mir sicher mit dem Ritual.Nun Dalen wann seid ihr bereit?


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

Das geht nicht remul.... es ist jemand anderes hier....
*deutet unauffällig auf die neue Sin dorei.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

Reas sehe ich nicht als Problem sie wird wahrscheinlich nicht zu lange bleiben.
Aria:Wieso glaubt ihr das?(aria lächelt immer außer wenn ich sage dass sie nicht lächelt nur so fürs protokoll)
Re:Weshalb seid ihr denn hier?
Ariaas geht euch nichts an.


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

Nun gut 
*geht nach oben*
Remul?
*wartet auf der hälfte der Treppe auf Remul*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

*Remul geht Dalen hinterher*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

Akora sah
*eien Wand aus solidem silber versperrt den Aufgang der treppe *
Gut stell dich irgend wo gut sichtbar oben hin.
*das Schwert von Remul fliegt wie von selbst weg*
....Ohfeliaa bitte... ich möchte nicht das unser Todesritter Angst bekommt
*nachdem alles geklärt ist fängt dalen mit dem Ritual an*
*ein paar Minuten später zerbröckelt die Wand aus Silber und Dalen kommt etwas erschöpft nach unten Ohfeliaa ist nciht zu sehen*
Ratosk euer bruder ist nach dem ritual zusammen gebrochen.
Ich weiß nciht wie es um ihn steht es hat mehr Kraft gekostet als bei euch könnt ihr euch das erklären?
Und wirkt das ritual um es mal spontan zu fragen


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

Raei mir hat es funktioniert und das er zusammengebrochen ist überrascht mich wenig.Ich kann es mir jedoch nicht erklären weshalb es mehr Kraft gekostet hat.Ich werde ihn dann in sein Zimmer schaffen*geht hoch,kommt kurze Zeit später zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Tisch*
Aria:Könntet ihr es mir bitte erklären?Ich verstehe nicht viel davon was ihr so besprecht.


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

D:Tut mir leid aria das hier ist gerade erst ind er Probephase ich weiß nicht wann ich dazu bereit sein werde soetwas 10 mal am Tag zu machen... Tirion Fordring fände das hier aber bestimmt richtig gut.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

*Aria setzt sich nun zu Ratosk*
Aria:Gibt es Probleme?
Ra:Nein,momentan nicht weshalb fragt ihr?
Aria:Es gibt viele die Hilfe benötigen.Ich wollte nur helfen.
Ra:Eh...schon gut.Wieso habt ihr so viele Kratzer auf der Rüstung wenn ich fragen darf?
Aria:Eine kleine Auseinandersetzung sollte euch jedoch nicht weiter stören ,denn ich lebe noch wie ihr seht.


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

*Dalen gitb ratosk ein Pergament*
Und hast du deine Meinung nochmal überdacht?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk unterschreibt das Pergament*
Ra:Ich sehe kein Problem mehr darin.


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

*nickt*
*aria vernimmt eine Stimme von irgendwo her *
?(O): Hallo kleine Sin´dorei.
D: *lächelt als sie die Stimme hört*
D: Gut mein Bruder wird dich so denke ich doch ohne Bedenken registriren mich meinen Bruder und Ohfeliaa kannst du wie gewohnt ansprechen bei Kru shak einem Ork schamane solltest du vorsichtig sein er wird leicht sauer wenn du ihm nicht mit dem "gebürendem Respekt" gegenüber trittst.
*übergitb ein kleines Symbol in form einer Sonne*
Sieht leicht komisch aus bei einem Todesritter aber du musst es ja nicht öffentlich tragen.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk versteckt das Sonnensymbol hinter seinem schwarzem Stirnband*
*aria wirkt leicht verärgert dennoch lächelt sie*
Aria:Klein?Wieso nennt ihr mich klein?Und würde es euch etwas ausmachen euch erkennen zu geben?


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

?(O): Wenn ihr mich nicht seht das soll es nicht so sein....
D: Das wird langweilig......
?(O): Lass mir doch den spaß.
*Ohfeliaa natürlich vermummt springt von einem der Balken ganz oben in die Taverne hinnab*
D: Wieso ärgerst du ständig andere?
O: Wieso ärgern es ist..... naja provizieren in ganz leichtem Stil *grinst*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aria:Ist hier in letzter Zeit etwas besonderes vorgefallen oder warum treiben sich hier so seltsame Gestalten herum?*deutet auf den Vrykul vor der Tür*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
Nur der Vrykul ist seltsam.
Alles andere ist doch recht normal...


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aria:Alles andere?Was meint ihr?


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja die Personen und nun ja die gesamte Einrichtung und nun ja alles andere halt..
*mehr zu sich und auch eher murmelt* bis auf die tatsache mit meiner schwester...
*setzt sich an Wortos tisch*
...... Ich trag den Tauren hier jetzt nach oben der soll jetzt ausschalfen
*Hieft den Tauren Krieger auf ihre Schulter und geht nach oben samt Taurenkrieger*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aria:Warum möchte mir niemand eine Auskunft geben?*immernoch lächelnd natürlich*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

*kommt zurück*
So möchte wer ein Kartenspielspielen
*setzt sich an ihren Stammtisch*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aria:Gerne doch.Eventuell sagt ihr mir währenddessen was hier los war.


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

mhhh... tut mir leid ich bin an eine schweige pflicht gebunden
Sagen wir ich habe den Todesrittern ihr dasein erleichtert.
*teilt die Karten aus (mau mau wieder 7 2 ziehen 8 aussetzen bube joker man sagt natürlich nicht letzte karte mau oder mau mau)*

occ Wieso spielen von 5 mitgliedern nur 2 mit kommt schon traut euch so schwer ist rp nicht occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

*Aria legt eine 8 hin*
Aria:Zu schade ,dass ihr schweigen müsst.


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde es euch gerne erzählen jedoch darf ich über unseren Orden nichts ausplaudern.
Du darfst nochmal aria.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aria:Habt ihr vielleicht noch etwas anderes zu erzählen?*legt eine pick 5*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

Nein eigentlich nicht...
*legt eine pick 7*
... aber warum fragst du mich aus?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

*Aria nimmt 2 Karten*
Aria:''Du''?Nennt mich ruhig Ari.


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
Oh tut mir leid normaler weise ist das für jeden ok das ich zu jemandem sage aber gut warum fragt ihr mich aus ari?


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aria:Ich bin einfach neugierig*legt ein Pick Buben*Nun habt ihr ein Herz?


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich habe hier eine Herz 7...
*legt die herz 7*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (26. Oktober 2012)

*Aria nimmt wieder 2 Karten,legt kurz darauf eine Herz 8 und eine Herz 10*
Aria:Warum ist in einer Taverne nichts los?Das finde ich sehr seltsam.
*Remul kommt von oben und setzt sich ebenfalls an den Tisch*
Re:Ratosk,es ist kein Wunder dass ihr euch danach ausruhen musstet.Ich hoffe jedenfalls ,dass es funktioniert hat.
Raalen,könnt ihr ihm nun das Pergament geben?


----------



## Deck5 (27. Oktober 2012)

*legt ihre vorlezte karte eine herz 9*
*steht auf um Remul das Pergament zu geben bricht aber ab nachdem man ein lautes knacken gehört hat*
Tja das ist nun nicht mehr in meiner Hand..
Ich muss gehen Ohfeliaa?
*Ohfeliaa kommt die treppe runter und geht Dalen geht dannach nachdem sie ihr Kartenspiel eingesammelt hat*
?: mhh Ihr beide seit also die neuen was?
?: interessant.
*die stimme ist nicht auszumachen aber präsent*
*urplötzlich fliegt ein Dolch auf ratosk sowie remul zu*
*aber der dolch fliegt etwas schräg*


Occ:
Wie es scheint sind nur noch ich und einfallslos hier.
So macht das keinen sinn daher.... bitte traut euch einfach zu 2 macht so etwas keinen spaß .
Rp ist nicht so schwer wie es aussieht und langweilig ist es auch nicht.
Gebt dem Rp eine Chance dannach könnt ihr auch noch immer sagen das es euch nicht intressiert!
occ off


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (27. Oktober 2012)

*Ratosk zieht blitzschnell ein Trainingsschwert und wehrt beide Dolche ab*
Ra:Allerdings aber ich denke nicht ,dass es höflich ist auf jemanden Dolche zu schleudern ,wenn man sie begrüßen will.


----------



## Deck5 (28. Oktober 2012)

?: Ich habe die Dolche falsch geschleudert... sie hatten euch verfehlt
*ein weiterer  Dolch verfehlt ratosk um haaresbreite*
?:seht ihr?
? NUn gut aber ich werde mich vor stellen ich bin Dennis.... Der Ordensgründer.....
*Ein Mann mitte 30 kommt von oben*
occ:
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][Nameennis[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Geschlecht:Männlich[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Klasse:schurke[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rasse:mensch[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bemerkung; Seine ganze Rüstung ist in schwarz gehalten genauso wie seine dolche . Allerdings ist er sehr gesselig und kaum aus der ruhe zu bringen. Er arbeitet nebenbei als Schttenlederer und besorgt auch pelze aus Pandaria seine Aufträge halten ihn normalerweise nicht lange an einen ort .Jetzt allerdings hat er sich kurz URlaub genommen][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]occ off[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]So und wer von euch wollte nun in den Orden oder wolltet ihr beide rein?[/font]


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ra:Wir hatten beide daran gedacht dem Orden beizutreten.
*steckt sein Trainingsschwert wieder weg*


----------



## Deck5 (28. Oktober 2012)

*überlegt*
Ihr seht vielversprechend aus.. außerdem hast du * zeigt auf ratosk* immerhin meine Dolche abgewehrt ... es ist ein kleines Meisterstück meine Dolche abzuwehren.
Aber dein Freund*zeigt auf Remul* hat noch nichts bewiesen...
Wenn du bereit bist sag es mach dich auf einnen kleinen Kampf gefasst!
Schaffst du es eine Minute gegen mich durchzuhalten seid ihr beide im Orden!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (29. Oktober 2012)

Re:Ich bin bereit,allerdings vielleicht nicht hier.Das Gasthaus hat schon genug gelitten.Ratosk keine Sorge,ich werde mein bestes geben.
Ra:Vergiss nicht:Unterschätze niemanden.Er kann seine Dolche zielgenau werfen.
*Ratosk gibt Remul die Trainingsklinge*
Raas selbe Gewicht und selbe Schlagkraft.Damit solltest du also problemlos umgehen können.


----------



## Deck5 (29. Oktober 2012)

*get nach draußen und ruft remul zu *
2 minuten !
Die 1 Minute musste du abwehren die 2 musst du angreifen!
*als Remul bereit ist  stürmt dennis mit 2 dolchen auf remul zu *


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (29. Oktober 2012)

*Remul versucht sie mit dem Schwert zu parieren wird aber einige cm zurückgeschoben durch die Kraft*


----------



## Deck5 (29. Oktober 2012)

*einige schnelle hiebe von der linken seite kommen und plötzlich einer von rechts*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (30. Oktober 2012)

*Die linken Hiebe kann Remul abwehren musste dafür jedoch seine Verteidigung an der rechten Seite nachlassen und wird von dem einen Hieb getroffen*


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (23. November 2012)

OOC Finde es schade dass keiner mehr postet ich kann ja nicht mit mir selbst so viel RP schreiben.
    An die Leute die sich nicht trauen...wir beißen nicht *zwinker*.Also bitte traut euch sonst geht dieser schöne Thread verloren.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (5. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (8. Januar 2013)

/push...bitte lass endlich jemanden hier reinschreiben*bet*


----------



## Xatra (9. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich würde auch gerne ma wieder hier weitermachen  hab zwar grade selber nicht so unmengen an zeit  aber ich befürchte auch, es werden sich kaum leute finden die wieder aktiv mitmachen so wie am anfang


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (9. Januar 2013)

((Eben ich denke auch einmal am Tag wird immoment locker reichen hier vorbeizuschaun(oder eben wenn man nichts zutun hat sowie ich den halben tag auf aktualisieren klicken)))


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

(( Deck, recherchiere bitte, von wem die Regeln sind. Lethior hat sie von mir^^ Und da hier schon seit einer Weile tot ist, nehme ich es mir mal heraus, einen Neuen Tag zu beginnen.

Name: Marie Schwarz
Rasse Mensch
Aussehen: Hüftlange schwarze Haare, tiefgrüne Augen, etwa 6 Fuß groß, sehr dünn, trägt eine schwarze Bluse und eine weiße, weite Stoffhose, dazu einen scharlachroten langen Umhang mit aufwändigen  goldenen Stickereien und einen großen, dunkelbraunen Rucksack,der shcon bessere Tage gesehen hat.))


* Mit einem leisen Quietschen öffnet sie die halbrunde Tür zu dem Schankhaus , und eine junge Menschenfrau tritt ein, winkt dem Wirt zu und Bestellt*
"Wirt, einmal Tee bitte. Den besten,den die da haben"
*Setzt sich an einen der freien Tische und zieht einige Karten der Region aus Kartenrollen an ihrem Rucksack, um sie zu studieren*


----------



## LuXD001 (22. Mai 2014)

Name: Xeranon
Rasse: Mensch
Aussehen: ca. 1,80m normale Statur und trägt einen schwarzen Kapuzenmantel der alles verdeckt.

*Xeranon öffnet leise die Tür zum Gasthaus und tritt fast lautlos ein. Er Schaut sich schnell um, läuft zielstrebig auf einen Tisch in der ecke zu und setzt sich. Von dort aus mustert er still die junge Frau ein paar tische weiter.*


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2014)

* zuerst scheint sie dem jungen Mann keine Beachtung zu schenken, nach einer weile jedoch hebt sie den Blick und eine Augenbraue*
Seid gegrüßt. Kann ich euch irgendwie helfen?


----------



## LuXD001 (22. Mai 2014)

*Er erwiedert den gruß mit einem Nicken*
Nun ich habe das Gefül euch zu kennen allerdings wüsste ich nicht woher. Wärt ihr so freundlich mir euren Namen zu verraten?


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2014)

*Die junge Dame lächelt mit einem leichten Stirnrunzeln*
Mein Name ist Marie Schwarz. Dürfte ich euch ebenfalls nach eurigem fragen?


----------



## LuXD001 (22. Mai 2014)

*Er setzt die kapuze ab, worauf braun-blonde mittellange Haare und ein schmales Gesicht zum vorschein kommen*
Oh verzeiht mein Name ist Xeranon


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2014)

*Kurz mustert die Junge Dame  ihr Gegenüber, zuckt dann aber entschuldigend mit den schultern*
Verzeiht, aber ihr kommt mir nicht bekannt vor. Wenn ihr möchtet, könnt ihr euch ja zu mir setzten...
*Sie macht eine fahrige Geste über den Tisch*
Wenn euch dieses Chaos nicht stört.


----------



## LuXD001 (24. Mai 2014)

*Er steht auf und geht auf ihren Tisch zu*
mich stört das ganz gweiss nicht, da ich kaum anderes gewohnt bin
*Er lächelt etwas unsicher und setzt sich dann ihr gegenüber*


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2014)

*Der Tisch scheint zu einem einzigen großen Kartenpuzzle geworden zu sein,dass eine große und detailreiche Karte von Pandaria darstellt. Einige Städte sind mit roten Kreuzen markiert, andere mit blau umkreist, verschiedene Gebiete farbig umrandet. Direkt vor Marie liegt ein Stück Pergament, auf das sie in Mädchenhafter Schreibschrift Notizen kritzelt*
Auch Taktiker, hm?
*Kurz legt sie die Schreibfeder ab und nimmt einen Schluck von ihrem Jasmintee, der seinen betörenden Duft langsam am Tisch ausbreitet*


----------



## LuXD001 (24. Mai 2014)

Nicht wirklich. Daher verstehe ich auch nicht so recht was ihr da macht, obwohl es doch sehr interessant aussieht.
*Xeranon beugt sich leicht vor und studiert die Karten genauer*
Was hat es mit diesen farbigen Markierungen auf sich?


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2014)

*Mit amüsierten Blick sah sie auf. Auf den karten Gab es kaum einen Fleck, der nicht eingefärbt war*
Verschiedenes. Rote Kreuze bedeutet abgeschlossen, blaue Kreise bedeutet, dass dieses Städte noch umgangssprachlich in Angriff genommen werden müssen. Nachgezogene Grenzen bei den Gebieten in Grün bedeutet leicht zu überqueren, Rote schwierig. Ales in allem handelt es ich hierbei um eine Taktische Karte meiner Gilde von Pandaria, und es ist meine Aufgabe, sie ständig auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten.
* Mit scheinbar Engelsgeduld erklärte sie die verschiedenen Zeichen und Farben, ganz in ihrem Element, und nippt ab und an an ihrem Tee*


----------



## LuXD001 (24. Mai 2014)

*Xeranon ist sichtlich verwirrt, versucht aber so viel wie möglich zu verstehen*
Das klingt kompliziert und anstrengend. Aber auch interessant.


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2014)

*Marie lächelt nachsichtig*
Ich habe auch ewig gebraucht, um mich einzuarbeiten. Aber sagt.... Wenn ihr kein Taktiker sied, was ist dann eure Berufung?


----------



## LuXD001 (24. Mai 2014)

Meine Berufung?
*Xeranon blickt nachdenklich auf die Karten*
Nunja ich habe keine außer durch die Lande zu wandern und mich um mein Überleben zu kümmern.


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2014)

*Mit einem fröhlichen Lachen legt die Frau die feder nun endgültig weg und beginnt, den vollgeschriebenen Bogen einzurollen*
Tun wir das nicht alle irgendwie? Mich interessiert, was ihr könnt. Wer ihr seid. Es kommt schließlich nicht alle Tage vor, dass ich Berühmtheit auf der Straße erkannt werde.
* Mit einem ironischen Grinsen wirft sie ihr Haar zurück*


----------



## LuXD001 (25. Mai 2014)

*Er blickt auf und lächelt amüsiert*
Und wie gedenkt ihr herauszubekommen wer ich bin und was ich kann?
*Xeranon lehnt sich im Stuhl nach hinten und erntspannt zum ersten Mal seit langem etwas*


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2014)

* Sie spart sich eine Antwort, lehnt sich im Stuhl etwas zurüc und tritt überraschend Kräftig gegen die Stuhlkante von Xeranon , so dass der Stuhl gehörig ins Wanken gerät *


----------



## LuXD001 (25. Mai 2014)

*In einer schnellen Bewegung hält er sich an der Tischkante fest und zieht den Stuhl wieder in eine stabiele Position. Verwirrt schaut er Marie an*
Wofür war denn das?


----------



## Ugla (26. Mai 2014)

*ein Goblin schaut in die Kneipe und sich um und murmelt
Hmm zwei Mensch'n - wo is'n die Allianzfassung 
*er macht ein fröhliches Gesicht und denkt sich - gut das wir in Ratched ein wenig Menschisch gelernt haben über die Jahre und fragt etwas gebrochen
Eine Zeitung die Herrschaft'n 
Nur die neuesten Neuigkeit'n und heute sogar spannende Geschicht'n aus Sturmwind
Das Ganze für nur'n läppisch kleines Goldstückch'n
*er setzt dabei sein bestes Verkäuferlächeln auf und verbeugt sich tief
Praktisch geschenk't und beim Kauf von Zwei gib's bis zu 10% Rabatt
*er hält ein Exemplar von - Der BOTE - hin
http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2014)

*Marie grinst nur schelmisch* 
Bei vielen Magiern sind die Reflexe vom Bibliotheken belagern verkümmert. Entweder sied ihr gut oder keine Spruch-schleuder.
* mit einem Stirnrunzeln wendet sie sich dem Goblin zu, bevor sie antwortet. Ihr Orkisch ist sauber, hat allerdings einen grauenhaften Akzent*
LOk'thar, der Herr. Geld habe ich keines zum Tausch für Neuigkeiten, jedoch selbst Berichte von neuen Ereignissen. Sagt euch dieser Tausch ebenfalls zu?
*Man kann sich nicht entscheiden,was schlimmer ist: Ihr Akzent oder ihre förmliche Art zu sprechen,die aus einem verstaubten Wörterbuch kommen könnte*


----------



## LuXD001 (26. Mai 2014)

Nun ich will euch nicht enttäuschen aber ich bin einer dieser Spruch-schleuderer. Allerdings war ich schon lange in keiner Bibliothek mehr.
*Er schaut den Goblin an*
Nein danke, ich sammle meine eigenen Informationen.


----------



## Ugla (27. Mai 2014)

Schraubnix, Schraubnix Flunkerblick aus Ratched
*antwortet der Goblin in akzentfreier Menschensprache der Magierin und verbeugt sich tief
Aber das sagt ja schon der Name Flunkerblick.
Und über so ein Geschäft können wir immer sprechen. Lasst mal hören was es so Neues bei der Allianz gibt.
Und ihr könnt gern in eurer Sprache sprechen, verstehen kann ich die ganz gut.
* Dem Herren zugewand nickt er und verfällt wieder in seinen gebrochenen Akzent 
Ah der Herr samm'l Information'n. Das is gut - ich hand'l mit welch'n.
Interesse an'n paar speziell'n von'n Anhänger'n von'n gross'n Kriegshauptmann?
*und schaut ihn fragend an


----------



## LuXD001 (27. Mai 2014)

*Xeranon lächelt den goblin freundlich an*
Nein danke, wie bereits gesagt sammle ich meine eigenen, das heißt dass ich mich nur auf das verlasse was is direkt mit erlebe.
Das mag euch vielleicht komisch erscheinen aber so bin ich nunmal.


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2014)

Sie schenkt dem Magier ein entschuldigendes Grinsen *
Das bedeutet , dass ihr gut seid, oder ihr wärt umgefallen oder schon lange nicht mehr am Leben.
*wendet sich dem Goblin zu und nickt, zieht aus einem Schriftrollenbehälter an ihrem Rucksack ein beschriebenes Blatt und drückt es dem Goblin in die Hand*
Entscheidet selbst, wie viel diese Information wert ist.


----------



## LuXD001 (27. Mai 2014)

*Er lächelt breit*
Da habt ihr wohl recht. Aber ich bin lediglich so gut wie es mein Umfeld ermöglicht.


----------



## Ugla (28. Mai 2014)

*nimmt die Schriftrolle aus dem Behälter wirft einen kurzen Blick drauf und hält sie prüfend in das Licht einer Kerze
Hmm, interessant ... liest sich wie die der Immergrinser vor nem knappen Jahr. Nur warum nehmen die Gnomeningeneure ...
*zu der Dame gewandt
Ich gebe das übers Wochenende mal zum Prüfen. Hier nehmt das erst mal als kleines Dankeschön.
*reicht ein Gratisexemplar von - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/
Da steht auch was über die Geschichte Sturmwinds drin.

*wendet sich zum Magier
wie wills'n das anstell'n. Wenn se zu den Anduri gehst landest im'n Kochtopf als Suppe
Bei de Sindo's und de Orks'n bis'n Kopp kleiner und der landet dann auch bei de'n Anduris in'ne Suppe
de Tauer'n trampl'n dich in'n Dreck aba da behälst dann wenigst'ns dein'n Kopp und der Rest landet im'n Topp.
Siehst'e direkter als von'n mir bekommst de eh nix - ausser ein gratis Ess'n
Also überlegs dia

*wendet sich wieder zu der Dame
dann bis Anfang nächster Woche die schöne Dame
*legt sein schönstes Verkäuferlächeln auf, verbeugt sich tief und macht eine ausladende Handbewegung
wenn was ist einfach an die Redaktion schreiben ich bin immer gern für Euch da
und einen schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch
*blickt kurz zum Magier
un'n dir auch

*beim Gehen folgt ein allgemeines
die Geschäfte rufen ich muss dann mal
und allzeit guten Profit!


----------



## Ugla (3. Juni 2014)

*Schraubnix schaut mal wieder in dieser Kneipe vorbei, betrachtet die beiden Magier die offensichtlich über die Magie der Liebe diskutieren und will da nicht stören. Er legt einige gratis Probeexemplare der neuesten Ausgabe von - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ auf die Theke und verschwindet wieder wortlos.


----------



## Deck5 (19. August 2014)

Occ: Ich denke das mehr als ein Tag vergangen ist Soladra daher mache ich deinen Tag zu mehreren Moanten.Occ off



Namerenn
Rasse:Zwerg
Geschlecht:Mänlich


*Trottet in die Taverne*

Aye, alle zusammen.

Wirt ich hätte gern ein Bier und ein Tigersteak.

*setzt sich auf einen Stuhl in der Nähe der Eingangs*


----------

